# 80;s tunes that bring you back!



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MzDnHrzxp5s]http://youtu.be/MzDnHrzxp5s[/video]
yeah i remember those days! smopking lounge for juniors and seniors and vidal sasson jeans lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pmE_l_dN9UM]http://youtu.be/pmE_l_dN9UM[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;uq-gYOrU8bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;RZUq6N7Gx1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZUq6N7Gx1c[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;qAFg2TQk9v0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAFg2TQk9v0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2012)

So much to choose from in the 80's, could go on and on:

[video=youtube;uGDA0Hecw1k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;YDjRFTIhxnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDjRFTIhxnA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2012)

One more:

[video=youtube;LmSt1oEIshE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmSt1oEIshE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;ncjcjpQzceQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncjcjpQzceQ&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9D1Vb0umdbMI567o_X9OLrx[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;X2LTL8KgKv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LTL8KgKv8[/video] one all time jam from the 80's


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;l-O5IHVhWj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-O5IHVhWj0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 23, 2012)

I love the Talking Heads, but Pops did the best version of Papa Legba in the movie. The only version I can find on YouTube is from the German release of True Stories:

[video=youtube;XsbtAxGTAE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsbtAxGTAE4[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

what a blast back guys good shit.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2012)

OK, so who remembers this vid?.

[video=youtube;OJWJE0x7T4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2012)

MTV at it's height here:

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;VdQY7BusJNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/video]


3 words that embodied the 80's
Captin Lou Albano 

 ok the entire wrestling scene was at it's hayday.... hated the iron sheik...lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

loquacious said:


> [video=youtube;qAFg2TQk9v0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAFg2TQk9v0[/video]



to think rap got its origins from this! lmao!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;SRvCvsRp5ho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;kdfRhU7IFPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdfRhU7IFPE[/video]
had a pair of jeans like Eddie's in this video


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;sYYAv-QW38Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYYAv-QW38Q[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2012)

This one barely makes the decade, released in 1980:

[video=youtube;Ld1l4Ud7jp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld1l4Ud7jp8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Good song till' Chevy got a hold of it:

[video=youtube;keIvA2wSPZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keIvA2wSPZc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw them on the Discipline tour:

[video=youtube;hGPyvDvK5_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGPyvDvK5_8[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;9rhr5KT7jgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rhr5KT7jgY[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;DVfUlh9dDF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVfUlh9dDF0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 23, 2012)

One I'm putting on right now to wake me up a bit:

[video=youtube;E4l3_HMFWHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4l3_HMFWHw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;HnGyhLDWk4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnGyhLDWk4A[/video]
80's Metal Queen in Canada..seen many of her concerts ..had same hair style as her


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;3OTjSavQL74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OTjSavQL74[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

sorry rap was my youth in the 80's but I do like all music [video=youtube;McJcDToEiyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McJcDToEiyw[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;irn9FYJP2fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irn9FYJP2fY[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;IrlEalV-dUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrlEalV-dUM[/video]
I like all music too Cali


----------



## Rangi Gee (Dec 24, 2012)

Uhhhh'huh,
[video=youtube;BhsTmiK7Q2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhsTmiK7Q2M[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;hk41Gbjljfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk41Gbjljfo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 24, 2012)

And from *Album *- or *Cassette *- or later from *Compact Disc*:

[video=youtube;wzNjmIWbns4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzNjmIWbns4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;5cDLZqe735k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cDLZqe735k[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;XwajTekSAcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwajTekSAcM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I saw this original tour, was my first concert in 1981:

[video=youtube;EKpn0esJ73w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKpn0esJ73w[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

Jadesjewel said:


> [video=youtube;IrlEalV-dUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrlEalV-dUM[/video]
> I like all music too Cali


whoops. didn't see this post. my bad.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;9jK-NcRmVcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9DVDOPtFoE4cN1sRnKXU0Si[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to love this song. reminds me of being in puppy love
[video=youtube;JyIGlUoTh9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyIGlUoTh9I[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ufiUD5sEPSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufiUD5sEPSs[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;mwNW8lqe1tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwNW8lqe1tk[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;XxAZOenQszM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxAZOenQszM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;2EARjW-JH70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EARjW-JH70[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

this was my shit back in the poppin' and breakin' days, lol
[video=youtube;pERrVMbsCfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pERrVMbsCfg[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;IMG7b3LYaAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMG7b3LYaAM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;6KTJlY3GZjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KTJlY3GZjs[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

first cassette tape I ever bought, .... george michael
[video=youtube;m_9hfHvQSNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_9hfHvQSNo[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;TQJ_SjMdMq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQJ_SjMdMq4&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w8Z0xgU9U9DM15kcC--tGI6[/video]
i used to fall asleep to this album. I LOVE MEN AT WORK!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;wp43OdtAAkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 28, 2012)

...pretty sure this was my first cassette tape.

[video=youtube;hB-SxLZWoP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB-SxLZWoP8[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;5IBRbzf3Fws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IBRbzf3Fws[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;NEzcLTAMrRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEzcLTAMrRA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dick Tracy, lol:

[video=youtube;ALC7kt6iUHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC7kt6iUHY[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;eFTLKWw542g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;pHCdS7O248g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 29, 2012)

I almost posted Fade Away and Radiate in response - Blondie and Fripp! Of couse, that was 1978 - two years too early.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;Iy3lEZXicuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy3lEZXicuA[/video]


----------



## cancer survivor (Dec 29, 2012)

Warren Zevon "exciteable boy" every track front and back! its playing on my BO turntable right now! excelent tunes....


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 30, 2012)

I like that location.
"Devil and the deep blue sea behind me,
Vanish in the air you'll never find me."

[video=youtube;svWINSRhQU0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svWINSRhQU0[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 30, 2012)

cheechako said:


> I almost posted Fade Away and Radiate in response - Blondie and Fripp! Of couse, that was 1978 - two years too early.


Autoamerican was one of the best Blondie albums.
Just listened to it last night.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

But Fripp wasn't on that Blondie album.  He was on this album in 1982, though - along with Levin and Bruford - so basically 3/4 of King Crimson at the time:

[video=youtube;5MtQscjlciI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MtQscjlciI[/video]

I wanted to post track 9 but try and find that on Youtube - hah!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;vHA1Cv9XsBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHA1Cv9XsBk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;IGVZOLV9SPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;41P8UxneDJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41P8UxneDJE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;UA5MtAmT24g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA5MtAmT24g[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;bdtgqJc1HUs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdtgqJc1HUs[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 2, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> [video=youtube;41P8UxneDJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41P8UxneDJE[/video]


jades did we grow up together? lol very similar tastes!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;qAZzT6DTz-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAZzT6DTz-A[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZL1RguQL4jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL1RguQL4jQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;8BMZdmFa-HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BMZdmFa-HU[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;6OMZWXgpPpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OMZWXgpPpw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^^^^^That's good stuff, but I believe 'Use Your Illusion' came out in '91.^^^^^^ Just saying....

[video=youtube;WI59zuvIjD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI59zuvIjD4[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> ^^^^^^^That's good stuff, but I believe 'Use Your Illusion' came out in '91.^^^^^^ Just saying....


ya, I realized I missed it by a few years. I was gonna pick one of their earlier tunes but I couldn't resist not posting 'don't cry'.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

Man so many different memories from that time frame. I listened to so many different genres of music then.


[youtube]qjFs9CPGhts[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

Ahhh. Dancing at The Palace in Hollywood.

[youtube]bW6h6AM5mzM[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

[youtube]jItz-uNjoZA[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

So much good stuff out of the eighties. Just some old favorites that come to mind.


[youtube]8xnUUaFajXw[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok I will give it a rest now.

[youtube]AP01IWMjXFw[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

Oops one more. DaDaDa

[youtube]ZviYmTMpBXE[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh shit. Look what I found. The names are not accurate but thats me and friends.

[youtube]7jFSonXUjus[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 3, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> jades did we grow up together? lol very similar tastes!


We may have lol good to know some others have similar taste in music VT

how come I feel that I'm the only female that post in music forum..?? any other that does?


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;9thvSfq8w2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9thvSfq8w2o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 4, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> how come I feel that I'm the only female that post in music forum..??


lol Not to worry, this isn't any kind of a 'guys only' thing.

Besides, girls that rock are cool---but you already knew that!


[video=youtube;QYXyalVaCys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYXyalVaCys[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;CSnuQcFgvDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSnuQcFgvDo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm running out of material(no fucking way I post Madonna!)b/c the 80's were somewhat of a creative lapse among musicians when compared to the 70's or 90's:

[video=youtube;z92bmlcmyq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z92bmlcmyq0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 4, 2013)

On one hand I agree with what your saying, but then again.......IMO there is tons more great stuff from the 80s, but it can be difficult to remember a lot of it because of all the total crap songs from that era that surrounded the gems.

[video=youtube;APgC6XYcmSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APgC6XYcmSY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Forgot all about Genesis, 

[video=youtube;Ac-wto_Ur6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac-wto_Ur6A[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;2lLmYLw0WRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lLmYLw0WRI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 4, 2013)

'3 sides live' was my favorite album from Genesis for a while---until some dickhead stole it from me. I still need to replace that one.

In this next one Phil still had a full head of hair.

[video=youtube;OLH32F6Xvkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLH32F6Xvkw[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

lol, yeah I'm nerdy [video=youtube;nF_rVUbvT3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF_rVUbvT3w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 4, 2013)

The first time I saw Patty dance around in this red dress I had the biggest crush on her.

I think I still do.


[video=youtube;_50-gOeBilc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_50-gOeBilc[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cr9vmY6Y5Is]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr9vmY6Y5Is[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;f1GJF9ocdj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1GJF9ocdj4[/video]

Anyone else see this tour?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Released in 1980, I had this album on vinyl once:

[video=youtube;V-_NMAllsJc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-_NMAllsJc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 4, 2013)

^^^^Had to work and missed my chance.


[video=youtube;D5_oPyavUaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5_oPyavUaw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

My first concert:

[video=youtube;K-NbGo7yaUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-NbGo7yaUU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> ^^^^Had to work and missed my chance.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;D5_oPyavUaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5_oPyavUaw[/video]


How'd I miss this band?, reminds me of Foghat.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 4, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> How'd I miss this band?, reminds me of Foghat.


Fastway was one of those 'one hit wonder' bands from the early '80s.


[video=youtube;uFZ0F4dd6yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFZ0F4dd6yw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;mSZyezEhRhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSZyezEhRhs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;VtkboWw3Pnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtkboWw3Pnc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;jw9-RE80EEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw9-RE80EEg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;uiCRZLr9oRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;j7oQEPfe-O8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7oQEPfe-O8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, yeah I'm nerdy [video=youtube;nF_rVUbvT3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF_rVUbvT3w[/video]


Loved that show especially K.I.T.T (knight industry two thousand)freakin amazing car at that time


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;5o1G0GSiNQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o1G0GSiNQM[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;MCOrtJMQmVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;PdpAop7gp0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;u6VTj7LhCtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VTj7LhCtE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;LatorN4P9aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LatorN4P9aA[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;1lWJXDG2i0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;N6uEMOeDZsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6uEMOeDZsA[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;LAQq72ULF_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAQq72ULF_g[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;lGPNQsLSBNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGPNQsLSBNQ[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;5Y9DYGiDL1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y9DYGiDL1o[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;2vV_L7OQtU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vV_L7OQtU0[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;M3T_xeoGES8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;EZjevnnkA20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZjevnnkA20[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;SwiKP7etEnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwiKP7etEnc[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;e23LwxQolpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e23LwxQolpc[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;i1NKoMNy5bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1NKoMNy5bY[/video]


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 5, 2013)

This is a public service announcement.....with guitars.

[video=youtube;5lfInFVPkQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lfInFVPkQs[/video]


RIP Joe


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 5, 2013)

Where the 80's began my friends  In 1982 I was only 12 and on the main floor of Joe Lewis Arena with my brother, as he was supposed to be babysitting me 

[video=youtube;ZcoweoZ6jpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcoweoZ6jpM[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;47W3Z0QK4SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47W3Z0QK4SA[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;CfkATcv-dVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfkATcv-dVY[/video]

... R.I.P. Randy Rhodes


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;0BNnu3Ip9gE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BNnu3Ip9gE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;0RHENr6Xe70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RHENr6Xe70[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;bDbpzjbXUZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;pERrVMbsCfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pERrVMbsCfg[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;kGgPkI0Rknw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGgPkI0Rknw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;wHo43B6nu60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHo43B6nu60[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;HwT9ltDBG14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwT9ltDBG14[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;wCuTrfTfGd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCuTrfTfGd0[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;crbFmpezO4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crbFmpezO4A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2013)

Change of pace song here, so sue me.

[video=youtube;IOmazuzCXCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOmazuzCXCg[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;otlkDIJGyrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otlkDIJGyrs[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;kxlXChuX0AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxlXChuX0AI[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;jW3PFC86UNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3PFC86UNI[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;l2q_-xN2N54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2q_-xN2N54[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;iAT4lAbPmpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAT4lAbPmpw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;bLHc-yIAPbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHc-yIAPbg[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;sByNZekTwCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sByNZekTwCI[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;o7aShcmEksw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7aShcmEksw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;o4VSdGzxSTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4VSdGzxSTw[/video]
had to throw this in


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;foGkU6x3eSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foGkU6x3eSE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;6PnhlXLHKAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PnhlXLHKAE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;MJbBSIFN36k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJbBSIFN36k[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ILAdKBicMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ILAdKBicMc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2013)

^^^Not available in my country(usa)^^^ I feel like I'm missing out.

[video=youtube;RA-4F6l-jr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA-4F6l-jr4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2013)

When the video to this came out I remember there was a big fuss about it and mtv wouldn't play it because it too sexual. My, how things have changed since then.

[video=youtube;rhiCmOe5GCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhiCmOe5GCw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;lAxlmdTJ7S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAxlmdTJ7S8[/video]
cant see the videos? talon


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2013)

I can see them. It was just that one that wouldn't play. I've seen it happen before. It is usually when the copyright is owned by Sony music corp. that they sometimes block certain videos from playing in specific countries when embeded in forums.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome thread, people. This seems to be a great way to rediscover those lost classics.

Keep 'em coming. I got to go for now, so....Talk to ya later...

[video=youtube;H-rEVVAw3-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-rEVVAw3-0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I can see them. It was just that one that wouldn't play. I've seen it happen before. It is usually when the copyright is owned by Sony music corp. that they sometimes block certain videos from playing in specific countries when embeded in forums.


I noticed that when trying to watch certain videos on yt i usually goggle it then watch it on another site


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;SWRZ-ib7bGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWRZ-ib7bGU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Uws7CN3SyfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uws7CN3SyfA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;1p6fTDGLHGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p6fTDGLHGQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;30Hbr-ab3I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30Hbr-ab3I4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;gkIrZxN9pHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;WElvEZj0Ltw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw[/video]


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 6, 2013)

These guys are among the best musicians ever. 

Period.

[video=youtube;5Tq-UsaRchI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;ewDZThYCmRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewDZThYCmRk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yq_xeQIXWSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq_xeQIXWSI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;8Dv0poW-ic8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dv0poW-ic8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;fnDjtRP1Azs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnDjtRP1Azs[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vyq-dYurBuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyq-dYurBuA&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9CI_IYqqFj4ehclAKE3OrOZ[/video]
Brian Setzer was mentioned in the another music forum


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;qeMFqkcPYcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;L8s9dmuAKvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;sd8WUJ9uT3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd8WUJ9uT3o[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

Wilksey said:


> These guys are among the best musicians ever.
> 
> Period.
> 
> (Rush - Spirit of the Radio)


What do you get when you cross two Canadian comedians with Geddy Lee, eh?

[video=youtube;svOVJzmhAjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOVJzmhAjw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

Boston

[video=youtube;bj6fYhKgjzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj6fYhKgjzA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

Argy Bargy was 1980, so...

[video=youtube;VSxovtLTGD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSxovtLTGD4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;YDq3Dl4rHPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDq3Dl4rHPI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh man! I missed this one when I did my "man-spam" in the other thread! (O Superman, Spiderman, Monsterman, Muffin Man, and Particle Man) Thanks for reminding me, man!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

cheechako said:


> What do you get when you cross two Canadian comedians with Geddy Lee, eh?
> 
> [video=youtube;svOVJzmhAjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOVJzmhAjw[/video]


Now that ^^^^ is truly a lost classic. I forgot it even existed.


As I was listening to it I started thinking 'Wasn't geddy and the band on this?'
Then I noticed your quote and read your comment and thought to myself 'DUH!' .........Stoner moment


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Now that ^^^^ is truly a lost classic. I forgot it even existed.
> 
> 
> As I was listening to it I started thinking 'Wasn't geddy and the band on this?'
> Then I noticed your quote and read your comment and thought to myself 'DUH!' .........Stoner moment


I remember watching SCTV after SNL back in the day. I *get *the polka band scene from the Home Alone film series.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

1982

[video=youtube;jjsIbkgTnUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjsIbkgTnUo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;n7IGRNWVQkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7IGRNWVQkc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

Remember seeing this commercial on the tube back in '82?.......Awesome times

[video=youtube;UfCVgfXMEbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfCVgfXMEbM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;FkpGQUflBwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkpGQUflBwU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;gZ_kez7WVUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_kez7WVUU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;uc-eDaEZ4LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-eDaEZ4LU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;SigRPr7OS84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SigRPr7OS84[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;jQYQTFudrqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z03i-ubbBvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z03i-ubbBvM[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 8, 2013)

These guys:

[video=youtube;JekgdaH7CGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JekgdaH7CGs[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 8, 2013)

These guys, in the 80's!!!

[video=youtube;JkbaRJuZ3A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkbaRJuZ3A8[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 8, 2013)

These Guys!!

[video=youtube;R4YJi1xRssk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4YJi1xRssk[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 8, 2013)

These guys in the 80's !!

[video=youtube;CNrrm2BKDw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNrrm2BKDw0[/video]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 8, 2013)

I see your Suicidal Tendencies with some Dead Kennedy's.

[youtube]BrVqIKOUTcI[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 8, 2013)

Prince is actually a killer guitar player.

[youtube]qmKvUeIz44w[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 8, 2013)

Gotcha bitches.

[youtube]dQw4w9WgXcQ[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok last one for now. 

Not an 80's song but it is from an popular 80's band. When I hear any of their stuff I am drug back to high school.

Probably my favorite from them.

[youtube]xyelaOyCUqU[/youtube]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;nT-jovP9dX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT-jovP9dX0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;dcjUrvusb1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcjUrvusb1c[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;68LAbJtd4uk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68LAbJtd4uk[/video]

The whole soundtrack - the whole film!!!!


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^^OK now I have to go dig out Repo Man and watch it tonight. Haven't seen that in years. Great flick. Killer soundtrack.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> ^^^^OK now I have to go dig out Repo Man and watch it tonight. Haven't seen that in years. Great flick. Killer soundtrack.


[video=youtube;qGzkQAIHTTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGzkQAIHTTY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

Since I'm on movies - I posted Papa Legba in another thread.

[video=youtube;t9a1JQi7G3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9a1JQi7G3k[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;LoF_a0-7xVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ[/video]

... All I wanted was a Pepsi!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

And more _almost _Talking Heads from another Talking Heads movie

[video=youtube;XIW4skg3Ceo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIW4skg3Ceo[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;4xmckWVPRaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmckWVPRaI[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;0u8teXR8VE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8teXR8VE4[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;J2sxyBMHtMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2sxyBMHtMM[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;PW-6FKFnHx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW-6FKFnHx8[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;wcEu47mR43U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcEu47mR43U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Da69-pu_pqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da69-pu_pqc[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;22W38jJk81s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22W38jJk81s[/video]

R.I.P. Cliff!


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;j1Y04V9ZOhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Y04V9ZOhI[/video]


----------



## tre93543 (Jan 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> [video=youtube;SWRZ-ib7bGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWRZ-ib7bGU[/video]


One of my all-time favorites from the 80's thru to today.

ANYTHING FROM EARLY VAN HALEN PRETTY MUCH BRINGS ME RIGHT BACK TO THE DAY. I FOUND OUT ABOUT VAN HALEN IN 1980, AND HAVE LOVED THEM SINCE. GLAD TO SEE ROTH BACK, AND WOLFIE ISNT TOO BAD EITHER


----------



## tre93543 (Jan 8, 2013)

This was my first Van Halen album. I bought it at a yard sale for 50 cents. I fell in love with Eddies guitar playing because of this album


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

I haven't really followed the "cops in my driveway" thread in T&T, but I keep thinking of this.

[video=youtube;Sq_HtgGOIfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq_HtgGOIfE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;raql_Hh_NmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;8VfkPL1mQGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VfkPL1mQGg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

I love this video

[video=youtube;ULjCSK0oOlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I love this video
> 
> [video=youtube;ULjCSK0oOlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI[/video]


I think that one was posted on page 3 or 4 because I just 'liked' it earlier tonight. I still 'liked' your post of it, too.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

"The fire in your eyes keeps me alive"
[video=youtube;lAdRCUsqg-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAdRCUsqg-U[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I think that one was posted on page 3 or 4 because I just 'liked' it earlier tonight. I still 'liked' your post of it, too.


Page one, actually. I even liked it. OK, I won't post anymore when I'm baked. Bye everyone... nice knowing you! 



Fine - although the concert was in Spain in 1990, something else from Graceland instead

[video=youtube;yLVhjdzEszU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLVhjdzEszU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;dFtLONl4cNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFtLONl4cNc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Page one, actually. I even liked it. OK, I won't post anymore when I'm baked. Bye everyone... nice knowing you!


Hahahahaha.....Maybe *I* should just go away 'cause I was a dick enough to point it out. I don't think repeat posts are going to matter much though, the way this thread has taken off. It's getting large enough that it's soon to happen often. Those of us that have been active here for most of it will just have to deal.

I never would have guessed that a thread about 80s music on a mj forum would do so well in this day and age. I have to admit, I don't think I've ever had so much fun in any music thread here at RIU. 

Let's both stay no matter how baked. Time to pull another bong hit!!!!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

"DON'T GO!"

[video=youtube;um8nnmPwsHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um8nnmPwsHo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;6d1guIZZNbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d1guIZZNbM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Hahahahaha.....Maybe *I* should just go away 'cause I was a dick enough to point it out. I don't think repeat posts are going to matter much though, the way this thread has taken off. It's getting large enough that it's soon to happen often. Those of us that have been active here for most of it will just have to deal.
> 
> I never would have guessed that a thread about 80s music on a mj forum would do so well in this day and age. I have to admit, I don't think I've ever had so much fun in any music thread here at RIU.
> 
> Let's both stay no matter how baked. Time to pull another bong hit!!!!


No biggie. My discovery of music really took off at the start of the eighties. Sure, a lot of it was older music that was new to me. I remember seeing Sam and Dave at the Stone Pony in Asbury Park back in 81 or so. And a lot of music in the eighties was crap - even some posted here. I won't point out what. That's when I started getting into Blues, Jazz, Space, World, etc. too. So it was easy for me to avoid the disco and country/western pop and all that. 

A lot of cool stuff here too. I liked a few more things. Already liked the Who - saw them twice in the early eighties. Didn't "like" the Genesis. There stuff was just eh to me after Gabriel left. Saw them on tour in the early eights to. There were many more - I already posted the Roches and King Crimson.

Here's another band I saw in the early eighties.

[video=youtube;GLCNIZTzg9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLCNIZTzg9w[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

Now this song is originally from the film of the same name (a must watch), which came out in 1979. However, this version was rerecorded in 1980 for the album End of the Century. In any case, even if it was 1979, go watch that movie! 

I am so glad I didn't blow my chance to see these guys live!

[video=youtube;DQb9sWuWFqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQb9sWuWFqU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

Time for me to hit the sack as I am sooooo behind on my sleep. Hope to see everyone tomorrow. Goodnight.


[video=youtube;eAHQ-9Fniac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAHQ-9Fniac[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 9, 2013)

I love the Ramones and Steely Dan.
[video=youtube;p-4EZyPIsSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-4EZyPIsSY[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 9, 2013)

Good Steel Dan tune to chill with in full screen and sound.
Well, more of a Donald Fagen. Those guys are geniuses. 
[video=youtube;qBruAooXPNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBruAooXPNU&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL14FB9151C6FE FDBC&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 9, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I love the Ramones and Steely Dan.


I was going post KKK - but then I figured how to technically get RnR HS into the 80's. Everyone should watch that film. Have I mentioned that?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ejorQVy3m8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 9, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I was going post KKK - but then I figured how to technically get RnR HS into the 80's. Everyone should watch that film. Have I mentioned that?


lol, I remember that movie and reading about it in Creem magazine back in the 70's.
Blowing up the school at the end took alotta gasoline or whatever.
Good r&r movie for the time.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure if this belongs in the 80's but some good bud porn.
No, that's not Grace Slick.

[video=youtube;1VVtzQfAJzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VVtzQfAJzY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Now this song is originally from the film of the same name (a must watch), which came out in 1979. However, this version was rerecorded in 1980 for the album End of the Century. In any case, even if it was 1979, go watch that movie!
> 
> I am so glad I didn't blow my chance to see these guys live!
> 
> [video=youtube;DQb9sWuWFqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQb9sWuWFqU[/video]


Well, if you get to use 79' then so can I.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;C0jb9zWd4n4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jb9zWd4n4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> [video=youtube;gZ_kez7WVUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_kez7WVUU[/video]


I saw this tour, twice!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

1982

[video=youtube;Bw9gLjEGJrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;NLONgF8a_Ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLONgF8a_Ig[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gotta toss in this one:

[video=youtube;VeBjWj8wni0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeBjWj8wni0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;46bBWBG9r2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;GQhEvfeJocM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQhEvfeJocM[/video]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 9, 2013)

[youtube]YfpRm-p7qlY[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 9, 2013)

[youtube]1WhhSBgd3KI[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Saw him twice, bunch of my friends were at Alpine the night of his death...chopper pilot forgot there was a ski hill in the fog...very tragic:

[video=youtube;smSiCjYIvrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSiCjYIvrM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 9, 2013)

lol this brings me back to the 80's! [video=youtube;2rH80nNixmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rH80nNixmE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;hFWngq2L99o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFWngq2L99o[/video]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 9, 2013)

Milli Vanilli lived above us in Marina Del Rey. They were loud and strange. They remind me of this guy but this guy actually can sing very well.

[youtube]DxQsTEAiB0o[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

i loved those Milli Vanilli songs back in the day. Still do. Could you imagine what they went through when their walls came tumbling down?


[video=youtube;Ff08y_AXXzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff08y_AXXzE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;21VeAmPOBzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21VeAmPOBzI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;7eUMB8FS6C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUMB8FS6C8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;090DlQcnh18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=090DlQcnh18[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 9, 2013)

[youtube]G9tGjc5_NCs[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;jFgOSoKeGGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFgOSoKeGGQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;PasOCN_WEJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PasOCN_WEJ0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;a1sf2CzEq0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2013)

1980:

[video=youtube;6_5O-nUiZ_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_5O-nUiZ_0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;nq1tpCkAecI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq1tpCkAecI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;CWfwm8vmWsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWfwm8vmWsA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;vldh7oQD-a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldh7oQD-a4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;hQsUxPWDDiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQsUxPWDDiA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;G3DJhwAhrjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DJhwAhrjY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;-OO9LloDSJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OO9LloDSJo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;nuq1VC8-7tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuq1VC8-7tA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rr15tXvVkQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr15tXvVkQQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

*Where da fuck is everybody tonight?*



[video=youtube;F4rGDpa3q6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4rGDpa3q6A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;lN-4lX0QyZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN-4lX0QyZc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;aKhtO6eSF_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKhtO6eSF_0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;cu6pclWsxzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu6pclWsxzs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;XF68OyTlP4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF68OyTlP4E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;nNobN73F2JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNobN73F2JY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;4fg6dxwXrCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fg6dxwXrCY[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;uqUa_G1h3pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ovfadTIK4fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovfadTIK4fU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;bfKXCaPvmrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfKXCaPvmrM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;lyl5DlrsU90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;s05jcrJw0as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s05jcrJw0as[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

"I'm growing with hydroponics........ to smoke my herb that's not seen the soil"
[video=youtube;1vOn8yqX1NE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vOn8yqX1NE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;eabefjsJsAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eabefjsJsAQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;fK86BNhjDxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK86BNhjDxI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;B3A0-6nGBmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3A0-6nGBmw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;tRDh2QJ3OAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRDh2QJ3OAw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;7qDgCmzh5ao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qDgCmzh5ao[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;1mu8m8_-tRo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mu8m8_-tRo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;gEmJ-VWPDM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEmJ-VWPDM4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;1hDbpF4Mvkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hDbpF4Mvkw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YlcY_enzwmI]http://youtu.be/YlcY_enzwmI[/video]
some like it hot baby! that'd be me!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Last one for the 80's, cuz' I'm out of material unless I cover blues. How bout' we do a 70's or a 90's edition?, both of which were much stronger decades.

[video=youtube;3973tfsllqw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3973tfsllqw[/video]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 10, 2013)

<insert rick roll here>


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2013)

just heard a commercial & it had this song playing...

[video=youtube;CWsJcg-g1pg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWsJcg-g1pg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Last one for the 80's, cuz' I'm out of material unless I cover blues. How bout' we do a 70's or a 90's edition?, both of which were much stronger decades.


I'm getting to the end too, perhaps. But so much for those who say they eighties were crap. Sure, there was a lot of crap - some even might have been posted here. I even got +rep for something I thought was barely above the crap! 

For me personally, I entered college in 1979. I joined the tiny, very amateur radio station. I still listened to the same AOR I listened to in high school - the big stations and the big DJ names from New York City - but I also discovered WNYU radio and the huge variety they covered from New Wave to Reggae to Blues.

Sure, the final few years of high school - the "seventies" - has music that brings back memories. To be honest, I discovered or truly began to appreciate some seventies and sixties music in the eighties. So there is a lot of music that brings me back to that era.

I remember working on Jazz shows, the resurgence of Blues thanks to Saturday Night Live (which I watched *live*) - or more specifically, John Belushi, Dan Akroyd, and the Blues Brothers. I put together an hour long show with the help of a more knowledgeable rocker friend that began with Chris Spedding's Guitar Jamboree and then showed off each of the guitarists that Chris highlighted in his song.

The early to mid eighties was when I saw the bulk of live performances and there's a lot - from Sam and Dave to Dry Jack - that I probably won't post here. Time frame or not, there's a lot of eighties music that brings me back that is somehow off-topic. I think I've pushed the envelope already. 

I'm not complaining or saying to start or not start another era-themed thread. A lot of this music does bring me back. A lot more will. So thanks for sharing everyone! I am not sure if I'm out for the eighties - and I'm sure I could contribute to other threads. But the Music section is for discussing "your music". All I've done is share music by other people. Since I still suck at the piano, what I *write *about the music of other people is the closest I can get to sharing "my music".


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

The 70s were incredible but in the second half of that decade they had that damn genre they called disco. It was before its time, yet it got too popular, too fast. Don't get me wrong, some of it actually was pretty good, but thankfully it died a quick death. It reemerged in the late '80s after splitting into R&B, rap, techno, other forms. But since it died so fast, at the beginning of the '80s a lot of artists were looking for a new direction. The result was a bunch of crazy, off the wall diversity. I can still recall one day in the mid 80s (I was in high school at the time) when I thought about the tons of crap you would have to listen to on the radio just to get to the songs you like and became truly scared about the direction music was taking. When I look back on it now, I realize that I like, or even love a lot of the stuff that I couldn't stand when it was fresh and new. There was also a lot of truly great stuff, more than I realized at the time, much of which we have shared with each other here in this thread. That's my take on it, anyway. I can go for a while yet, tho most of it is less popular songs from artists that we have already heard.

I just checked my mailbox and my most recent order of beans was there waiting for me, so I'm gonna post this one from 1980.....


[video=youtube;3GwjfUFyY6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M[/video]





***Kudos to everyone for not playing the culture club.***


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;qchPLaiKocI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qchPLaiKocI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;9gaT6HtLGlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gaT6HtLGlU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;cbKNICg-REA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbKNICg-REA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;e8QZLF2EdDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8QZLF2EdDs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;hj-Yq-0B6W8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj-Yq-0B6W8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;jvHKjDKY_O8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wf9DYeePLJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf9DYeePLJY[/video]


Beautiful song


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;JHYIGy1dyd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHYIGy1dyd8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

this one was produced in reply to one of the band members overhearing an appliance store employee talking smack about a musician that happened to be on a MTV video that was playing on one of the display TV's in the store at the time. "Look at that little faggot" was one of the remarks overheard.
[video=youtube;lAD6Obi7Cag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

This was written for Thomas Dolby's uncle , which was one of the crew members on a sub that was tragically lost at sea on maneuvers 
[video=youtube;8OsZTJ5vfUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OsZTJ5vfUs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;X0lerJp82Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0lerJp82Xw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ilKM-2Zd8N8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilKM-2Zd8N8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;4417gyX2RSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4417gyX2RSE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;QqqBs6kkzHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqqBs6kkzHE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;kHngF_b3NuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHngF_b3NuE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;rPJz3syNbtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJz3syNbtE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;-_niy2ZM5Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_niy2ZM5Jo[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;XeJLZi0uyJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeJLZi0uyJw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;P0FKzPfsxA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0FKzPfsxA4[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;2-FvlQF8B84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-FvlQF8B84[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;v8W9uvhdFZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8W9uvhdFZY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;l_F76ySzk48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_F76ySzk48[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;E_tIlVT1iDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_tIlVT1iDg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;rp6vYkMJUdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp6vYkMJUdE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;kw02oX3_uC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw02oX3_uC8[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;8yC_ONRzemw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yC_ONRzemw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;vZxVC0GB838]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZxVC0GB838[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;8qrriKcwvlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qrriKcwvlY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vto3CvKYt14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vto3CvKYt14[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;1oN80al-7BI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oN80al-7BI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rbm6GXllBiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;1w7OgIMMRc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;7ZVbGj6wp_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZVbGj6wp_8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;r0qBaBb1Y-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;WhaBlvkJvLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhaBlvkJvLc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;IIEVqFB4WUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xezg3z5IE8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xezg3z5IE8I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;sQRShD0xuAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQRShD0xuAk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;0I0iDrV4kls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I0iDrV4kls[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 12, 2013)

cheechako said:


> What do you get when you cross two Canadian comedians with Geddy Lee, eh?
> 
> [video=youtube;svOVJzmhAjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOVJzmhAjw[/video]


 ...Coo Coo ....


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 12, 2013)

damn i hate moving ...Great tunes guys I was 8 pgs behind ...you guys were on a roll!
thought i would put this one up
[video=youtube;sFacWGBJ_cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> damn i hate moving ...Great tunes guys I was 8 pgs behind ...you guys were on a roll!
> thought i would put this one up
> [video=youtube;sFacWGBJ_cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]


I remember singing this song as a kid lol


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

In light of a gaming thread post I just made...

[video=youtube;DEaiElgYQ4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEaiElgYQ4w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;NEM78ElGthI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEM78ElGthI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;8bM23t2FuBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bM23t2FuBs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;dpC81-SJcvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpC81-SJcvo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;pvYOSuz8yG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvYOSuz8yG4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

This is one of the better homemade videos I have ever come accross. Funny and sexy, good blues tune, too. On top of all that, it's Clarence Carter!


[video=youtube;teU0kmIFZnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teU0kmIFZnA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;P7gMkiOPSeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7gMkiOPSeA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;IwijZPVD7H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwijZPVD7H0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

How could we all have almost missed this?


[video=youtube;zkGfPrst29Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkGfPrst29Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;RqQn2ADZE1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqQn2ADZE1A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;OAfxs0IDeMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAfxs0IDeMs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;psv7uF7_A8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psv7uF7_A8c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;7cRdgIZgobs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cRdgIZgobs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;IX0uspBwDw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX0uspBwDw8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;eEnE5DHrJkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEnE5DHrJkE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;YFPDAWCPf3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFPDAWCPf3s[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NduGJ0F5sdI]http://youtu.be/NduGJ0F5sdI[/video]

if i stop i could lose my head!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nQDTXF63vug]http://youtu.be/nQDTXF63vug[/video]


TERPSICORIAN EJECTAMENTA MY FRIENDS!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

The concert was the eighties, but the music? Oh well. No matter. But since this is the eighties thread, somebody has to do this. Might as well be me.

[video=youtube;p-LArv-sEQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-LArv-sEQU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^haha, Nice. You just brightened my Monday morning.


[video=youtube;FKAfXdb5LsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKAfXdb5LsA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> The concert was the eighties, but the music? Oh well. No matter. But since this is the eighties thread, somebody has to do this. Might as well be me.
> 
> [video=youtube;p-LArv-sEQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-LArv-sEQU[/video]


cheechako you got such good taste (you too talon) you got no reason to explain your posts here! I know where your coming from. OK FINE foir sure for sure!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I'm posting that to be complete. I really don't care for that song at all. Furthermore, it is a good example of why some people confuse Frank Zappa with some artist that was only played on Dr. Demento or something. In fact, that's pretty much why he never played it live.

Speaking of Dr. Demento

[video=youtube;zqF12EkBrPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqF12EkBrPM[/video]

p.s. I actually like this better than Valley Girl.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Well, I'm posting that to be complete. I really don't care for that song at all. Furthermore, it is a good example of why some people confuse Frank Zappa with some artist that was only played on Dr. Demento or something. In fact, that's pretty much why he never played it live.
> 
> Speaking of Dr. Demento
> 
> ...




wow! is all i got.


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 14, 2013)

What was her other song? The suns coming out? 



Jadesjewel said:


> [video=youtube;wp43OdtAAkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't know how to post videos! 

I like Grand master flash & the Furious Five "The Message"
Lee Aaron was my rub fodder back them. "Whatcha do to my body"? WICKED!!! 
Alanis Morsette was just Alanis back then.. VERY Tasty. "Never too hot" i think was her big 80's hit. Before she became all serious..
Samantha Fox.. Oh boyee..

I LOVE THE 80's!!!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

carl.burnette said:


> What was her other song? The suns coming out?


Her other song???  Kate is a goddess. She has so many, many, many songs. You are probably thinking of the video with Donald Sutherland - Cloudbusting from her 1985 album Hounds of Love. Side one had the pop stuff including Cloudbusting, while side two (The Ninth Wave) was a concept album.

[video=youtube;3gGCFETFlQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gGCFETFlQw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

1980's Never for Ever

[video=youtube;QOZDKlpybZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOZDKlpybZE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

1982's The Dreaming - title track

[video=youtube;M2Wa0LdCsvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2Wa0LdCsvM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

1986: Experiment IV

[video=youtube;NTUcoR8_pyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTUcoR8_pyE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

1989's Sensual World

[video=youtube;Pf-gh0xNvEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf-gh0xNvEc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

"other song" Hrmph!

Oh - the 1986 Comic Relief performance

[video=youtube;0QeyRIyBJy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QeyRIyBJy4[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 14, 2013)

I wasnt a huge Kate Bush fan.. She was hot for sure though. Just not my type of music.

TOMMY Tu TONE! 867 5309!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

carl.burnette said:


> I wasnt a huge Kate Bush fan.. She was hot for sure though. Just not my type of music.
> 
> TOMMY Tu TONE! 867 5309!!!


Post #180--It should be on page 18 or somewhere around there.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

The material from the 80s that I know and would consider post-worthy is running dangerously low. I still got a few, though.


[video=youtube;Od9FkRvvnrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od9FkRvvnrg[/video]


EDIT: Check out the back up singer that first appears at 0:40. Doesen't he look kind of like AC Slater from 'Saved by the Bell"?


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;e5RjU7n277c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5RjU7n277c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

Got to post this *One*.



[video=youtube;WM8bTdBs-cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM8bTdBs-cw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;dUOek26mbJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUOek26mbJQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sal1nVhYPiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sal1nVhYPiY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;kn-8n4QKUS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn-8n4QKUS4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rgl_9ZVTQKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgl_9ZVTQKk&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9BIRtO88RJG-bwbMX7pBpiF[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;2KLsNgKR1js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KLsNgKR1js[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

carl.burnette said:


> I wasnt a huge Kate Bush fan.. She was hot for sure though. Just not my type of music.
> 
> TOMMY Tu TONE! 867 5309!!!


If I had a nickle for all the music posted on RIU that is "not my type" - and I have a vast and eclectic collection.  Kate, however, is a goddess. I guess I've just demonstrated that I'm her biggest fan on RIU at least. 

Please take some time to look through the thread. I posted a repeat too, but that's entirely not the point. The point of this whole thread is to reminisce rediscover, and maybe even discover something entirely new to you.

And I don't know what you are posting from, but in my browser, I just see a video icon and paste in the YouTube URL.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;BzIbyDbmsyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzIbyDbmsyg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> If I had a nickle for all the music posted on RIU that is "not my type" - and I have a vast and eclectic collection.  Kate, however, is a goddess. I guess I've just demonstrated that I'm her biggest fan on RIU at least.
> 
> Please take some time to look through the thread. I posted a repeat too, but that's entirely not the point.* The point of this whole thread is to reminisce rediscover, and maybe even discover something entirely new to you.
> *
> And I don't know what you are posting from, but in my browser, I just see a video icon and paste in the YouTube URL.


Word......


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;0FRa7cTmHXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FRa7cTmHXA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;mQOmDUnt8Hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQOmDUnt8Hs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;eOUtsybozjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOUtsybozjg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;mh8MIp2FOhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8MIp2FOhc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> cheechako said:
> 
> 
> > Please take some time to look through the thread. I posted a repeat too, but that's entirely not the point. The point of this whole thread is to reminisce rediscover, and maybe even discover something entirely new to you.
> ...


Oh, and a secondary point is to trump Talon Toker with obscure Andy Kaufman music. Ibi dibi dah, dude!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;9RU_954raIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RU_954raIM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Oh, and a secondary point is to trump Talon Toker with obscure Andy Kaufman music. Ibi dibi dah, dude!


I will never be able to top THAT guy.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;XcATvu5f9vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

Melts me every time.....



[video=youtube;okgJc3qYkhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okgJc3qYkhg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

I really only listen to Genesis with Gabriel. But I was at this concert. The audio here is poor. But how cool a find is this - it wasn't just this tour - I was at *that *concert.

[video=youtube;dKH_PvyGYVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKH_PvyGYVM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;rLewaSy_D_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLewaSy_D_s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I really only listen to Genesis with Gabriel. But I was at this concert. The audio here is poor. But how cool a find is this - it wasn't just this tour - I was at *that *concert.


That is def very cool. I recall once in the early 80s I was into a heavy metal band called Saxon. They released a live album and I was quick to snatch it up. At one point while listening to the album the singer tried to pump up the crowd by saying something like "Hey -------- City, are you ready to rock?" That's when I realized I was present at the very concert I was listening to. Its a shame it was only Saxon and not a bigger band. I'm not a fan of thiers anymore. Still, it seemed cool at the time so I know what your saying.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> That is def very cool. I recall once in the early 80s I was into a heavy metal band called Saxon. They released a live album and I was quick to snatch it up. At one point while listening to the album the singer tried to pump up the crowd by saying something like "Hey -------- City, are you ready to rock?" That's when I realized I was present at the very concert I was listening to. Its a shame it was only Saxon and not a bigger band. I'm not a fan of thiers anymore. Still, it seemed cool at the time so I know what your saying.


Well, as we all know, there was bootleg recordings but things didn't instantly make it on to the Internet the way it can now. I've searched for video from Who at Rich Stadium in the early eighties, but no luck. Sometimes I can find old concert bootlegs from the same tour, but that's usually the best. I was just searching for Abacab to post here and I saw some live ones from that tour and tried this show. First time it worked!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;wWdgTraidlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWdgTraidlU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

I already posted Video Killed the Radio Star. That was the first video played on MTV. Not sure we've heard from these guys yet, so the tenth video played on MTV:

[video=youtube;dFQLq_X643U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFQLq_X643U[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Melts me every time.....
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;okgJc3qYkhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okgJc3qYkhg[/video]


I had to bump this cause I LOVE this song


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I already posted Video Killed the Radio Star. That was the first video played on MTV. Not sure we've heard from these guys yet, so the tenth video played on MTV:


I almost posted that same Styx song a little earlier tonight!! What a coinkidink!!

I completely missed 'video killed....." Where was that?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I almost posted that same Styx song a little earlier tonight!! What a coinkidink!!
> 
> I completely missed 'video killed....." Where was that?



Actually, I did not post it. I thought about it, and then realized it was one year too early. I just got confused when I saw the 1981 MTV list and it was number one. I forgot I ruled it out already. I just thought, "Oh yeah, that one brings me back."

p.s. I found the post I made! https://www.rollitup.org/music/452000-what-you-listening-225.html#post8527726


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;GkQzxf1KuH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkQzxf1KuH0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bv_mQIZHeHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv_mQIZHeHs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;qxQAmaZ7dRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxQAmaZ7dRk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

It's time for this kid to get some sleep, BUT I'LL BE BACK!! 'Till then, Goodbye Goodbye...


[video=youtube;gNmegAqtCaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNmegAqtCaw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Patt*I* Sm*I*th... she spent most of the eighties in retirement after getting married to Fred Smith (the joke was she didn't want to change her last name) and having a son and daughter. Finally, in 1998, she released Dream of Life

[video=youtube;Zva9mnZCrWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zva9mnZCrWU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Art of Noise - Paranoimia (feat. Max Headroom)

[video=youtube;6KUEQ4nWv7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUEQ4nWv7Y[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 15, 2013)

Blondie sings Calmarie on Night Music.
Gotta smoke one and chill.

[video=youtube;N_klppfz2gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_klppfz2gk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Blondie sings Calmarie on Night Music.
> Gotta smoke one and chill


I got this insomnia thing going so I'll smoke one with ya, Nugs. Then we can continue to mello out with this:



[video=youtube;gVoDVyMY3m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVoDVyMY3m4[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 15, 2013)

I remember that concert on PBS.
Saw it a few times.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

Now I can sleep.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 15, 2013)

This may be cheating the 80's title a bit.
[video=youtube;VC02wGj5gPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC02wGj5gPw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ekL7o8BQkZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekL7o8BQkZM&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9B3r1-1K2dPzADnGzFjBB6D[/video]

way she is now i can only guess.....................


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xv6oOxn1axw]http://youtu.be/xv6oOxn1axw[/video]

i may have been offbase with violent fems 90's if i remember right. so here's a oldie but a goodie!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Wb7kLQd7uT0]http://youtu.be/Wb7kLQd7uT0[/video]
sorry i had to do it guys and gals!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2013)

The Talking Heads- Burning down the house. A very often overlooked band.
[video=youtube;g8D4AsLzlM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8D4AsLzlM0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The Talking Heads- Burning down the house. A very often overlooked band.


Actually, there are a few fans here. We've posted in a few threads, including stuff from the movies. I highly recommend watching both: Stop Making Sense and True Stories.

[video=youtube;RIs5wYJFktU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIs5wYJFktU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

So many great songs taken to a whole 'nother level in this film. I posted Pops Staples version of Papa Legba in some thread a while back.

[video=youtube;Em-cI6CZpco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em-cI6CZpco[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Speaking of the Staples Singers:

[video=youtube;ug80a-MTHG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug80a-MTHG4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Tom Tom Club's first album - the 12" mix of this, actually

[video=youtube;blBDWv1y7_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blBDWv1y7_g[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Adrian Belew played with Tom Tom Club and was part of King Crimson. Title track to his first solo album in 1982:

[video=youtube;9X65Z6JEBUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X65Z6JEBUk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;P9mwELXPGbA]http://youtu.be/P9mwELXPGbA[/video]
the queens we use would not excite you!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PdpAop7gp0w]http://youtu.be/PdpAop7gp0w[/video]
no huggie no kissie!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5fM3Q9f5RO4]http://youtu.be/5fM3Q9f5RO4[/video]

you were the widow of a wildcat! im on a roll today!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ldyx3KHOFXw]http://youtu.be/Ldyx3KHOFXw[/video]
I like that drummer must be a session drummer me likes!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-s_htrB2-nk]http://youtu.be/-s_htrB2-nk[/video]
late 79 he qualifies lol!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

*Rock and Roll, Babies*



[video=youtube;ptPekKOigkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptPekKOigkQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;vUaRnGKfkBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUaRnGKfkBE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;EE34cSvZCd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE34cSvZCd8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;c2JSUXaY-tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2JSUXaY-tw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;leohcvmf8kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

I LOVE this song!


[video=youtube;SwrYMWoqg5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwrYMWoqg5w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

Excuse me if I'm wrong, but I can't recall hearing any REO as of yet in this thread. Forgot how funny their videos were that they made in this era.



[video=youtube;m6UFhis2xMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6UFhis2xMQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

This one is even better.



[video=youtube;sVCPEQlAOVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVCPEQlAOVQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Nobody's posted The Residents either. Commercial Album was 1980.

[video=youtube;MTJJb1UqjuA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTJJb1UqjuA[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;e0byvg2SfjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0byvg2SfjI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;FdHhxxrH6pU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdHhxxrH6pU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;X23v5_K7cXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X23v5_K7cXk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;hIs5StN8J-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIs5StN8J-0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;s1ysoohV_zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ysoohV_zA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;uPudE8nDog0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPudE8nDog0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

Time to get back to the rock.



[video=youtube;3yD4b6BoQTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yD4b6BoQTA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;BtuOAnsuZBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuOAnsuZBY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;D4aob4zlhIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4aob4zlhIk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;CBTOGVb_cQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;E-zP66eSLto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-zP66eSLto[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Did we have OMD yet?

[video=youtube;d5XJ2GiR6Bo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5XJ2GiR6Bo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

I confess.... I liked this one. 

[video=youtube;00Q4PecpIik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00Q4PecpIik[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

And in a totally different direction - this was first out in 82, but sees the occasional resurgence.

[video=youtube;3dxiOKb3z6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dxiOKb3z6w[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sg6ccWZJo4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg6ccWZJo4I[/video]

Original album from 1980.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;q_GkjymuQ9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_GkjymuQ9U[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wo9QxYpMbTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo9QxYpMbTU[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 17, 2013)

Ronald McDonald without his makeup/wig on guitar?

[video=youtube;zg21Rkew874]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg21Rkew874[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;gT9OWWwwSXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT9OWWwwSXo[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;cAQSZhazYk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAQSZhazYk8[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;-cHaufA26B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cHaufA26B8[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8Ms3mJFkSeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ms3mJFkSeg[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8vbnLYROCj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vbnLYROCj8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;5O0Enwg8E3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O0Enwg8E3o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 17, 2013)

Rare guitar-only demo.

[video=youtube;B38CFRsOL_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B38CFRsOL_0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

Wishing everyone a very happy and very belated Christmas!

[video=youtube;ARq6uYSsUq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARq6uYSsUq0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks cheechako, and a very happy and belated Christmas right back attcha! Don't tell, but I actually bought a Waitresses cd, just to get a copy of that cute little tune. Now don't tell!!!


[video=youtube;JVDBjVA3-8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVDBjVA3-8E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;tOVAKoEXRHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOVAKoEXRHY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;QNCM8IjtQ-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNCM8IjtQ-o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;DasvuHUgUHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DasvuHUgUHg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;nNTb5sBvJPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNTb5sBvJPY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;e3W6yf6c-FA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm a Metalhead but these songs always remind me of the 80s and put a smile on my face. 

[youtube]d1YlviwvrxQ[/youtube]

[youtube]RdBcfRhzzAA[/youtube]

[youtube]djV11Xbc914[/youtube]

Hell, I'll throw in a Metal one to. One of the best extended original MTV videos ever.

[youtube]V9AbeALNVkk[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 18, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;Wb7kLQd7uT0]http://youtu.be/Wb7kLQd7uT0[/video]
> sorry i had to do it guys and gals!


 I used to watch that show with my mom lol ..


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello Jewel.




Jadesjewel said:


> Stray Cats loved few of their songs


This one is for you.


[video=youtube;0RxBHRZpIdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RxBHRZpIdg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 18, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Hello Jewel.
> 
> 
> This one is for you.
> ...



 aww thank you


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;4n6WjXWc-Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n6WjXWc-Fw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^^^Never heard that one, either......Very nice.



[video=youtube;b9uFNHvDBVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9uFNHvDBVg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;aENX1Sf3fgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aENX1Sf3fgQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;WEQnzs8wl6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;geHLdg_VNww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHLdg_VNww[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 18, 2013)

This tune really brings me back every time I hear it ! [video=youtube;GJlNCvV32ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJlNCvV32ec[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

not sure if this was posted already. if so, sorry for repeat 
[video=youtube;EQgNrq2eNzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQgNrq2eNzk[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

another classic. not sure if was posted but oh well 
[video=youtube;M9BNoNFKCBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BNoNFKCBI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi there, Dr G.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Hi there, Dr G.


hey there buddy 

just reminiscing on the good old days back in the 80's


----------



## Robfather (Jan 18, 2013)

You guys are gonna hate me for this but...
[video=youtube;dQw4w9WgXcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ[/video]
Rick Rolled


----------



## dbkick (Jan 18, 2013)

as long as we're on good sam tunes here's one, odd I remember it sounding different[video=youtube;SelZdA71tD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SelZdA71tD0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

Jewel, you should delete some of your PMs as your full.....Whenever you get around to it.....


[video=youtube;DARX9nzNE3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DARX9nzNE3E[/video]


----------



## Robfather (Jan 18, 2013)

Let me make it up to you guys..
[video=youtube;eBShN8qT4lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;BArHKQmu9lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BArHKQmu9lI[/video]
don't know if it was posted already don't really care lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

Robfather said:


> You guys are gonna hate me for this but...
> [video=youtube;dQw4w9WgXcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ[/video]
> Rick Rolled


hahahahaha


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Gb1gPWmfMHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb1gPWmfMHg[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;V8rZWw9HE7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8rZWw9HE7o[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;kTvdjlJUO8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTvdjlJUO8A[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tdC6Yop3XbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdC6Yop3XbI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;dg_JUGw3Iu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg_JUGw3Iu4[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;4vR-9NQAPIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vR-9NQAPIA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;5k9UDRO43Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k9UDRO43Vc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;JDV4DqD4DjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDV4DqD4DjM[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 19, 2013)

Remember The Babys?
[video=youtube;-JM8aOAeMz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JM8aOAeMz0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;bN14WuW22p8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN14WuW22p8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Of course!! I posted a song of theirs a while back, or may be it was just John Waite by himself. Anyway, love the Baby's!


[video=youtube;7p2fXR5ptFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p2fXR5ptFM[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ybYgP48X2DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybYgP48X2DY[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 19, 2013)

"*

Of course!! I posted a song of theirs a while back, or may be it was just John Waite by himself. Anyway, love the Baby's!"
I did see you posted one awhile back.
I'm starting to lose track of all the videos on your post.

[video=youtube;HZNDnVcMk88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZNDnVcMk88[/video]​




*


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

I believe I posted this one not to long ago, but it was a live performance and the audio quality wasn't too hot. This one should sound better.


[video=youtube;Go6FYVw6tTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go6FYVw6tTo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 19, 2013)

I think Malcom was the first to start the scratch
[video=youtube;ckjhFWWlyoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckjhFWWlyoY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I did see you posted one awhile back.
> I'm starting to lose track of all the videos on your post.


Haha, I can't remember a lot of them, either. Since the thread is now 50 pages long, it's going to start happening. No big deal, more for us!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Haha, I can't remember a lot of them, either. Since the thread is now 50 pages long, it's going to start happening. No big deal, more for us!


Ja, 500 posts and (puff puff) my brain at this time of the night.

Never could figure out this song.
Back in the day I used to sing the chorus: Don't let go your coke.

[video=youtube;LvWwtfKiGUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvWwtfKiGUk[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 19, 2013)

Lynn (BJ) Goldsmith @2:15 
LOL, she blew alotta guys, entire bands.

[video=youtube;0FpaK0nGebg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FpaK0nGebg[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 19, 2013)

And they got the meat and took alotta drugs.
[video=youtube;iaZiYv5Chio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaZiYv5Chio[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

^^^^Da Go Gos, Wooooooo! haha


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> I think Malcom was the first to start the scratch


One of the first to put it to disc, perhaps. Dance DJs were already doing it in the 70's, and experimental musicians were also trying similar things.

Anyway... no scratching here...

[video=youtube;UTOMZjkPKEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTOMZjkPKEY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;c9MdW8RISCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9MdW8RISCI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh look... more scratching...

[video=youtube;4B_UYYPb-Gk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

And one more cover....

[video=youtube;lN-4lX0QyZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN-4lX0QyZc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

It's about 5:30 am here and I've been up for the last 24 hours. I got to listen to something to put me under so be warned: ***MELLO MUSIC ALERT***


[video=youtube;jzRG2h1IeX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzRG2h1IeX8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZaPTELylZ1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaPTELylZ1s[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

So I can't post Buzzcocks here - they was 70s. I could post something from Magic, Murder, and the Weather by Magazine - but I din't really like that album. Play is awesome, but that was 70s too.

But here's even better Howard Devoto from the first This Mortal Coil album in 1984 - It'll End in Tears

[video=youtube;ZiPPikXdmPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiPPikXdmPk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Hah - I was wrong. Play was released in 1980!

[video=youtube;Np__wxNbDEM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np__wxNbDEM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xgZ_HFJIGQw]http://youtu.be/xgZ_HFJIGQw[/video]
why yessssss


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XZQL22xOmUM]http://youtu.be/XZQL22xOmUM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3973tfsllqw]http://youtu.be/3973tfsllqw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

dbkick said:


> as long as we're on good sam tunes here's one, odd I remember it sounding different[video=youtube;SelZdA71tD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SelZdA71tD0[/video]


holy shit haven't seen that video in ages..


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tbRfYDP5P28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbRfYDP5P28[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;9D3fJZKWTUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D3fJZKWTUM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2013)

wish I could post up some prince music.. but it seems all of his videos on youtube is non existent... too bad. he had some good jams. 'the beautiful ones' is one of my favorite jams


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wish I could post up some prince music.. but it seems all of his videos on youtube is non existent... too bad. he had some good jams. 'the beautiful ones' is one of my favorite jams


here you go..
[video]http://www.alltimeclubbing.com/video/214297/prince-the-beautiful-ones[/video]
sorry best i can do


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;m7xqtLTBrHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7xqtLTBrHY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wish I could post up some prince music.. but it seems all of his videos on youtube is non existent... too bad. he had some good jams. 'the beautiful ones' is one of my favorite jams


Your not the only one to notice this.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Smokin' Joe.....


[video=youtube;BUkEvXWk68c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUkEvXWk68c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ya6lpGjKbc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya6lpGjKbc0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;cvfE-Cf9Qcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvfE-Cf9Qcc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;vWz9VN40nCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWz9VN40nCA[/video]
had to...


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Not really sure how popular this guy got to be, but I used to know him. We lived in the same town and local radio played him constantly.


[video=youtube;lWw0LnAQQjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWw0LnAQQjA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't hit me too hard for this, I can't help it.


[video=youtube;VwGGZTZ-3pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwGGZTZ-3pM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Not really sure how popular this guy got to be, but I used to know him. We lived in the same town and local radio played him constantly.
> 
> 
> sorry never heard of them but they sound pretty good


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

lol Every now and then I just have to fly in a different direction.


[video=youtube;IVF0zcqr9Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVF0zcqr9Dg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

One more from Miss Janet...


[video=youtube;fNmQS44bDSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNmQS44bDSQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

came out in 89 
[video=youtube;tkXNEmtf9tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> came out in 89


Your post of Alannah reminds me of this Kim Carnes tune. Don't really know why as this one came out in '81. May be it's the somewhat similar voice/singing style. Then again.....


[video=youtube;EPOIS5taqA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 19, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wish I could post up some prince music.. but it seems all of his videos on youtube is non existent... too bad. he had some good jams. 'the beautiful ones' is one of my favorite jams


Checkout the amazing Prince guitar solo on this vid.

[youtube]6SFNW5F8K9Y[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Jewel, you get credit for reminding me of this one. After seeing your recent post in another thread and those hairstyles those guy had I thought......


[video=youtube;QYHxGBH6o4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHxGBH6o4M[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Jam here too

[video=youtube;dktlq3-gNvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dktlq3-gNvk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Jewel, you get credit for reminding me of this one. After seeing your recent post in another thread and those hairstyles those guy had I thought......
> 
> lmao ...I was going to put that one up later got side tracked ..tks to cheech I ended up watching Dr. Detroit


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> lmao ...I was going to put that one up later got side tracked ..tks to cheech I ended up watching Dr. Detroit


hahaha.....That cheech is just being a trouble maker tonight! He's giving me some shit over in the _what are you listening to_ thread. From Batman to The Flinstones, he's hitting me hard (but good) tonight. I think I'm gonna come back to this thread for a bit.


[video=youtube;g4n0T5PiASU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4n0T5PiASU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Damn cheech, your here too! I drink only once in a blue moon (2-3 times a year). Tonight, is one of those nights and I'm helpless against your onslaught!kiss-ass


[video=youtube;M82OAUouEUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M82OAUouEUQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Damn cheech, your here too! I drink only once in a blue moon (2-3 times a year). Tonight, is one of those nights and I'm helpless against your onslaught!kiss-ass


You're just lucky I can't find the clip of the Roches singing We on Tiny Toons - as cartoon roches, of course.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

^^^Of course!



[video=youtube;1-mU-YSk32I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-mU-YSk32I[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

think I am going to sit back and watch you guys lol


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> think I am going to sit back and watch you guys lol


haha This is probably hilarious, it is for me. Pay attention to cheech's _covers only_ thread. I'm about to get him in his own thread. Tehehe I have a little present for him.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> haha This is probably hilarious, it is for me. Pay attention to cheech's _covers only_ thread. I'm about to get him in his own thread. Tehehe I have a little present for him.


didnt know there was a cover only thread how did I miss that


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> didnt know there was a cover only thread how did I miss that


There's an Echoes thread too for exploring some mellower and space music - well, so far where *I* explore all that.. This section can be a cool place to hang out.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Think I might be about to pass out here, so if I just disappear, at least you guys know I'm home and safe. Haven't been this drunk in quite a while.


[video=youtube;lpzqQst-Sg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you this drunk?

[video=youtube;BrVqIKOUTcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrVqIKOUTcI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Not quite yet. As long as I'm concious (spelling prob again) that's not out of the picture. Right now I'm what you could call....Dr. Feelgood. It's a very thin line....


[video=youtube;1XHcPYorSJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XHcPYorSJw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Now cheechako, you do realize that since I always lose these little battles that we get into, that means that if I survive without surrendering then I finally win. You do realize this, don't you?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;41P8UxneDJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41P8UxneDJE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

I used to watch this show. Yeah, there's music eventually. An early version of The Dream Before with vocals by Laurie's "clone" starts around 3:00

[video=youtube;iMWexqpWaAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMWexqpWaAQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

A Laurie two-fer - now at the end of the eighties:

[video=youtube;uLNownvZSEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLNownvZSEA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

That last one added to my confusion. Nice one cheech.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

My mind is now complete mush. I couldn't even try to pick out a song to post. It just so happens I have watched this one many times, so I know I'm safe with it. haha You wouldn't believe all the mistakes I have to correct as I type this. It starts off with star wars music, that's always cool.


[video=youtube;UYEeYCRLMrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYEeYCRLMrE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 20, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Your post of Alannah reminds me of this Kim Carnes tune. Don't really know why as this one came out in '81. May be it's the somewhat similar voice/singing style. Then again.....
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;EPOIS5taqA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8[/video]


my mom used to sing me this song ............right on talon!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

The morning after a night of hard drinking....forgot about this part of the game.



[video=youtube;k4E1HKbvg50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4E1HKbvg50[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZHwVBirqD2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHwVBirqD2s[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;-7rpoZE8X8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7rpoZE8X8Y[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;XomMTY3NJII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XomMTY3NJII[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Gl4W3OYp4-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl4W3OYp4-A[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;LoF_a0-7xVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZDQJRq0zHPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDQJRq0zHPQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

lol What are those bags full of?


[video=youtube;yIJtlozd-Tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIJtlozd-Tw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;i3MXiTeH_Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZD0Z0CwRDJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD0Z0CwRDJw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;fY7bROROMs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY7bROROMs0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

The guy driving the car towards the end of the last video reminded me of Paul McCartney. I don't know if it was him or not, but now I feel the need to throw one of his songs up.


[video=youtube;aLEhh_XpJ-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLEhh_XpJ-0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

Got to have my daily dose of Clapton.


[video=youtube;LNMfXRQxHFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNMfXRQxHFg[/video]


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;0UIB9Y4OFPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs[/video]
Step inside, walk this way.....


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;_88L-CU7PD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_88L-CU7PD4[/video]Hell yea. That takes me back! I had this tape.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;KrZHPOeOxQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ[/video]
This thread rocks.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;2VaazQfxGso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VaazQfxGso[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;o1tj2zJ2Wvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 20, 2013)

[youtube]mQ_k_VG6Syc[/youtube]


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;4x-xklVMx_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x-xklVMx_M[/video]
Loved this movie in the 80s.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;aUpQyNo8ALw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUpQyNo8ALw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;HPkTGm4RtVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's make it a double shot.


[video=youtube;hdhonK8NMm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhonK8NMm8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;BNyRU0fKHAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNyRU0fKHAY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;BWj2dGuNr1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWj2dGuNr1g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;bo9riZYUpTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo9riZYUpTw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;fM44F-M78Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM44F-M78Vs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

ahhhhhhh hahahahaha!


[video=youtube;FSUXdWCq5kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSUXdWCq5kk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;H2emMdFdeXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2emMdFdeXA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

This video came out in '90, but the song was released somewhere around '85. Not sure about the year, but it was def mid '80s.


[video=youtube;diYAc7gB-0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diYAc7gB-0A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ANiaZvdGO8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiaZvdGO8U[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 21, 2013)

Moving Pictures was a work of art.
This is a good one to smoke with and chill.
[video=youtube;o92nUObIWBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o92nUObIWBI[/video]


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVThw0EE_Jo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6uEMOeDZsA

Hmm. This is supposed to be Huey Lweis & the News I want a new drug.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Carl and Stomper, do you guys see the icon that looks like a little film strip? Click on that and then paste your link in the pop up window that appears. If you do that then your video will appear on the page instead of just creating a link.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

lol Now I have Huey on my mind, AGAIN.


[video=youtube;LB5YkmjalDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5YkmjalDg[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Hey Carl and Stomper, do you guys see the icon that looks like a little film strip? Click on that and then paste your link in the pop up window that appears. If you do that then your video will appear on the page instead of just creating a link.


Thanks!
i am smarter now


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;CGtf9QfITQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGtf9QfITQw[/video]
lets see if I did it


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;JH3WvI_S6-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH3WvI_S6-k[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;zWzy5q_M5Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWzy5q_M5Ho[/video]
God, I was 14ish & the Wilson sisters were prime frappin material I tells ya!


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NFRx4PkXeVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFRx4PkXeVM[/video]
From the movie Below Zero? Or something like that. Robert Downy Jr, The guy from Pretty in Pink & Jamie Gertz. James Slater played the drug dealer Jr. owed. The scene where MacArthur opens the door & RD Jr.s giving the guy a blowjob. Was a bit disturbing for 16 I tells ya! Jamie Gertz was farkin hot then! Still is but REALLY hot in that movie.


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;leohcvmf8kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM[/video]

This is addictive!


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;tbIEwIwYz-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbIEwIwYz-c[/video]

There.. that's the last of my street cred


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;By86PcLufOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By86PcLufOU[/video]
oh wait.. I had a little left...\
Gone now..


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]
Here.. might give me a little back


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;jW3PFC86UNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3PFC86UNI[/video]

Will Smith at his finest.


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2013)

This one always makes me think of the 80's. Oh how I miss them  

[video=youtube;o4VSdGzxSTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4VSdGzxSTw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 21, 2013)

80's, lol:

[video=youtube;CDfuMrUgqD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDfuMrUgqD4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;HgqD826HGuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgqD826HGuI[/video]
Today is my birthday lol


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy birthday, Jewel!!!!!!!!!!


[video=youtube;QHRMX9Brq0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHRMX9Brq0s[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday

[video=youtube;QqrGn-ytdzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqrGn-ytdzg[/video]

p.s. Not eighties - got caught up in the birthday thing.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

tks talon


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;S7QxOllK0VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7QxOllK0VU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

and you too cheech


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

wow tks my friend


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

This seems like a perfect occasion to start posting some 'feelgood' songs.


[video=youtube;OfQDn5BU0bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfQDn5BU0bQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;iPUmE-tne5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NU0MF8pwktg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0MF8pwktg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;PinBVYKQGeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PinBVYKQGeM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

In a never ending quest for on-theme obscurity:

[video=youtube;_BZG25INoIE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BZG25INoIE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> p.s. Not eighties - got caught up in the birthday thing.


hahaha Me too. Certainly the event and intent is enough to bend the rules for a few taylored tunes.


[video=youtube;T_C5s7wXmn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_C5s7wXmn0[/video]

EDIT: Even though this one came out in '79, it peaked on the billboard charts in 1980.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2013)

[youtube]qbYRlbWhCrs[/youtube]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;_lEA5BZ0N8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lEA5BZ0N8o[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;c4qbabhpElw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4qbabhpElw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

I forgot about this ditty....


[video=youtube;aH3Q_CZy968]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;jUcnjWOsIsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUcnjWOsIsE[/video]

That's it. I am all out of songs from the 80s and I'll never post in this thread again.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;PIb6AZdTr-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

I think Istanbul was 1990, so I will go post it in the Covers thread.
[video=youtube;MEjutUbgpH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEjutUbgpH8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> That's it. I am all out of songs from the 80s and I'll never post in this thread again.


yea it is about that time I'm running out too


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;tJ1NP8wduyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ1NP8wduyg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> That's it. I am all out of songs from the 80s and I'll never post in this thread again.





Jadesjewel said:


> yea it is about that time I'm running out too


Oh wait, it turns out I do have more. As long as I'm not the only one throwing up songs here, I'll keep going. It's what I do.....


[video=youtube;YTuJYebKLQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTuJYebKLQE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;9-LRLdrG-IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-LRLdrG-IM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;tlfLI16aWrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfLI16aWrs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;nf0oXY4nDxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf0oXY4nDxE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> That's it. I am all out of songs from the 80s and I'll never post in this thread again.


[video=youtube;PA43ETEU1Vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA43ETEU1Vg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;_odTlZaoLCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_odTlZaoLCA[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 21, 2013)

Again, I'm a Metalhead. But I always got a good feeling and memories from this 80s pop song.


[youtube]SFU1GeGFpzY[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2013)

[youtube]-oUAekdWSO4[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

Cheechako, you were too slow on quoting me there. I had a joke set up to razz ya a little, but Jewel beat you to the punch. She's much nicer to me, so I couldn't razz her in the manner I was planning. I'll never run out of songs. Like I said, it's what I do. Muhahaha


[video=youtube;JWsRz3TJDEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWsRz3TJDEY[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2013)

[youtube]XAYXhc3oJf8[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2013)

[youtube]oG3qgH_3E_k[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;OawT1I8n1Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OawT1I8n1Ms[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;DVJkfXeTs9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVJkfXeTs9Q[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;uMUQMSXLlHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMUQMSXLlHM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;MKLVmBOOqVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKLVmBOOqVU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

You guys are going too fast for my slow ass....I have to listen to these songs.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> You guys are going too fast for my slow ass....I have to listen to these songs.


Yeah... I thought I was following buffalo with buffalo. I'm just having with this sort of musical word association today.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Yeah... I thought I was following buffalo with buffalo. I'm just having with this sort of musical word association today.


I listen to songs before i post too..didn't think I was going too fast... you guys are


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Since I'm in the US, this was released in Jan 1980. (If I lived in the UK, it would be a month too early for this thread.) It is also on the radio right now.

[video=youtube;NK03STRXWGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK03STRXWGo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NW7VnHnX3LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7VnHnX3LQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;mEszTzdUMcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEszTzdUMcY[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2013)

How about a little Milli Vanilli  
[video=youtube;hFWngq2L99o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFWngq2L99o[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;mBlR0HFglvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBlR0HFglvo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

How about the extended mix of Blame.....


[video=youtube;KoKIcfIzAr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoKIcfIzAr0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

After looking back at the first 5 posts on this page, now I have to post this.


[video=youtube;WaRlPRxOqFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaRlPRxOqFs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> How about a little Milli Vanilli


OK 
[video=youtube;udS5qBrBFqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udS5qBrBFqE[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2013)

That was AWESOME! 

How bout this one? Makes more sense now than it did then...lol
[video=youtube;zU9lv_WqK6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU9lv_WqK6k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

It really surprises me that we haven't heard this next one yet in this thread. At least, I don't think we have.


[video=youtube;vCadcBR95oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope you guys were high as hell when you watched Genesis...HA!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;XG-3XqcXbbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG-3XqcXbbE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;LVGxGnzuSWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVGxGnzuSWk[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2013)

A little Bertie Higgins....."Here's lookin at you kid"!
[video=youtube;Ru2tsT32pHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru2tsT32pHA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

^^^I had that Modern English song in mind to play sometime. Nice one, you beat me to it.

Well people, I'm going to post a slow song to put me to sleep and then I'm gone. You guys carry on, and let's all do this again soon.

TT



[video=youtube;mbFD7qYx3VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbFD7qYx3VI[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I use to kiss the TV screen when this was on MTV....you know, when MTV was MUSIC TELEVISION. Oh how I miss the 80's!
[video=youtube;nC9P8-B42cA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC9P8-B42cA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Have I mentioned that I'm a Robert Fripp fan?

[video=youtube;5MtQscjlciI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MtQscjlciI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;6wl_SXYEkTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wl_SXYEkTk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> I use to kiss the TV screen when this was on MTV....you know, when MTV was MUSIC TELEVISION. Oh how I miss the 80's!


I already posted the first video aired on MTV earlier in the thread.


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;9aofoBrFNdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aofoBrFNdg[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZvxLRwZEx1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvxLRwZEx1c[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;inMRsf9bc1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inMRsf9bc1w[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 22, 2013)

One of Franks last concerts.
[video=youtube;eyK_-fRHHUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyK_-fRHHUA[/video]

The whole concert here. I watched this on a VCR tape prolly 100 times when I was younger.
One of the best live recordings I've ever heard. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbeFjEHE-XY


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;cy46iOwWQiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy46iOwWQiE[/video]

Nice


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;7f_HsjpSVaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f_HsjpSVaI[/video]

you can NEVER run out of 80's music!


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;gpgYBYD-8gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpgYBYD-8gM[/video]

More & more & more & more & more & more


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;LAzPX37YuLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAzPX37YuLc[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;n-atC5XLHlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-atC5XLHlg[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;eM6y6huwPhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM6y6huwPhs[/video]

Classic line: "I once got busy in a burger king bathroom"

nice


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;EheLN-MDzrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EheLN-MDzrA[/video]
I could do this forever!


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1fd9qP-sHbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fd9qP-sHbQ[/video]
Not a native american in the group  But the song was still kewl


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;bbr60I0u2Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbr60I0u2Ng[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;wv-34w8kGPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv-34w8kGPM[/video]
Not sure if this was 80's or not. BUt I was still in the same mind frame when it came out so I say YES! It certainly has the spirit of the 80's & the hot chicks with big hair!


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;VZt7J0iaUD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZt7J0iaUD0[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XPcjjOrKmJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPcjjOrKmJw[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;O6475u0wEG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6475u0wEG0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;VCc_G-gIixA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCc_G-gIixA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 22, 2013)

remember buying this album in the states..been a fan since 
[video=youtube;xRBDlhuTx90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRBDlhuTx90[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

First track, first album - 1989. They closed with this song when I saw them New Year's Eve 2010. Well, technically it was New Year's Day 2011 when the concert ended.

[video=youtube;dxOCJVmFhgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxOCJVmFhgM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;l0keCdturxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0keCdturxI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

Something going on over here?


[video=youtube;Ja8UnnIkwNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja8UnnIkwNs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, can't you see I'm posting chick rock here? 

Two in one video - from the 87 album In My Tribe and the 89 album Blind Man's Zoo. (I still think the MTV Unplugged is the best version of Eat for Two - the others are too upbeat. But that version was recorded in 91.)

[video=youtube;HJLyWomZNq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJLyWomZNq8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Hey, can't you see I'm posting chick rock here?


Yes sir


[video=youtube;1Cw1ng75KP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0[/video]


Better?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

I never figured out if they were a big-hair band or not. Anyway, this thread is a lot of rock, pop, and even rap. Time for something really different. A live performance - the original is from the 1987 Still Life (Talking)

[video=youtube;Hr9w9vKo19s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr9w9vKo19s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

lmao I'll spare you from having this in your covers thread.



[video=youtube;TZi1dPoJfcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZi1dPoJfcs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

lol Now that ^^^^ was too much. I think I'd rather to go back to the chick rock.



[video=youtube;eH3giaIzONA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH3giaIzONA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

Recorded in 1977, but RCA didn't release the album until 1980:

[video=youtube;epLXwup4bpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLXwup4bpA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's a chick and she could rock

[video=youtube;Hvqgb1D6Opw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvqgb1D6Opw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

Once again, mtv comes to mind....



[video=youtube;OqeKV2UYq1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqeKV2UYq1Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

Aerosmith everywhere...


[video=youtube;h3Yrhv33Zb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

How come we haven't posted these guys?

[video=youtube;zXt56MB-3vc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

More Aerosmith everywhere...


[video=youtube;h3Yrhv33Zb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

....And yet one more



[video=youtube;72u0-D5JJ_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72u0-D5JJ_k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;0VUP4thpr3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VUP4thpr3c[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;HUMh8GQnDW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUMh8GQnDW8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;4TYv2PhG89A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;9s_C5X_HfuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s_C5X_HfuQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;WJzuqZEbFHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJzuqZEbFHQ[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 23, 2013)

Fun fact: A lot of people don't notice, but Love in a Elevator is the most complex song Aerosmith's ever written. It has the most parts, time signature changes, and solos.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZcVEOc7ZYgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcVEOc7ZYgk[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;PwZ4erdJZRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwZ4erdJZRA[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;KC5InWPjtL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC5InWPjtL8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;oHqUipinDyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHqUipinDyw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ytrUOWlc0QQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytrUOWlc0QQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;kFqXFE8OSG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFqXFE8OSG4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;JIbruIxEBJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIbruIxEBJI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 24, 2013)

Was gonna post in Listening To, but this was 82. A tune I can definitely name in two notes:
[video=youtube;bpA_5a0miWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpA_5a0miWk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> remember buying this album in the states..been a fan since
> [video=youtube;xRBDlhuTx90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRBDlhuTx90[/video]


rip ronnie i LOVED that man! Truly wept like a baby when he lost his fight with c. EXCELLENT fucken post!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;eGWjKjwzn3g]http://youtu.be/eGWjKjwzn3g[/video]
ha ha


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dFtLONl4cNc]http://youtu.be/dFtLONl4cNc[/video]
how does it feel when ya got no food?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WYiwxM_RVEI]http://youtu.be/WYiwxM_RVEI[/video]
feline cassanova!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;DdwuxoSHsSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdwuxoSHsSo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;L397TWLwrUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]8tv-e9DJqK4[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;gEeJbXcxy1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEeJbXcxy1k[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]6SSWIg8HJec[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

A mini JP concert on this page! How cool is that?!


[video=youtube;Tne-Qx6X_00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tne-Qx6X_00[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha. The dark side of the 80's

[video=youtube;rFyZvw84T3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFyZvw84T3g[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 24, 2013)

1990 Close enough

[video=youtube;nM__lPTWThU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]y60Mo_Nmydg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

Might as well finish off this page with just one more from these guys!


[video=youtube;yw51MNAp9IY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw51MNAp9IY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

And now....time for something completely different.


[video=dailymotion;x14hgh]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14hgh_prince-sheena-easton-u-got-the-look_creation[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]RgjmxYL04V4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]hBP15lRprPs[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

I got to slow waaay down or I'll never get any sleep tonight.



[video=youtube;HFZmRVjUJnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFZmRVjUJnY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;sttWmXkYkd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sttWmXkYkd8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;MrjxXQIi7Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrjxXQIi7Qo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;IyhJ69mD7xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyhJ69mD7xI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Guvo7gUdUnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guvo7gUdUnE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ItfyoMvJnx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItfyoMvJnx0[/video]

All I can say is WOW.
Best love song I've heard in a long time.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4uLl8aA95zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uLl8aA95zA[/video]


It would seem that I need to reconsider what I said about the previous song being the best (IMO).


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

Love songs?
[video=youtube;Om0jhPkOwhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om0jhPkOwhg[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's Janet!!! Miss Jackson if ya NASTY..

[video=youtube_share;uh_gaaUiNs8]http://youtu.be/uh_gaaUiNs8[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't forget this one...  

[video=youtube_share;P0FKzPfsxA4]http://youtu.be/P0FKzPfsxA4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 25, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Love songs?


Hahahahahahahaha



Here's my response to the video you so thoughtfully included.

[video=youtube;serV18MirGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=serV18MirGg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Here's my response to the video you so thoughtfully included.


When I did college radio, Play had a sticker on it saying to NOT play Permafrost. I don't remember any other restrictions like that.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

An hour and a half ago I woke up, tended to my garden, and then proceeded to get ready to go to work. Then I realized it's Saturday. Yea Saturday! Instead of work it's a wake & bake session and then back to bed for me.


[video=youtube;guUS3_h2Ybc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guUS3_h2Ybc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

1981

[video=youtube;x95O3-WPqZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x95O3-WPqZs[/video]


It's very early and I am very toasted. Have a heart and cut me some slack on this one.


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> 1981
> 
> [video=youtube;x95O3-WPqZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x95O3-WPqZs[/video]
> 
> ...


LOVE...LOVE...LOOOOOVE this  Just what I needed to hear first thing this AM!


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope my day goes like this.....
[video=youtube;iPUmE-tne5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;0T4Gqnh11iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T4Gqnh11iE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;2bpOBAwrFVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bpOBAwrFVw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;qMdwFkO8xA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMdwFkO8xA0[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;DckYV3FQfSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DckYV3FQfSE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;G0PdsLpWOxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0PdsLpWOxQ[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;VdphvuyaV_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;tZQQGX24Teg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZQQGX24Teg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

It's HAMMERTIME!


[video=youtube;otCpCn0l4Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

That's enough of that. Back to the rock. After all, it is the king.


[video=youtube;PkI66wY2I0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkI66wY2I0o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;yg06B46VVys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg06B46VVys[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;6AeRtYEtRX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AeRtYEtRX8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ckV5NeB0tJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckV5NeB0tJY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;rc9LkE0vpvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc9LkE0vpvk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;djaVScJuSUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djaVScJuSUE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

This time I'm not kidding at all, it's getting very hard for me to try and come up with decent songs that we *haven't* already heard in this thread.

[video=youtube;CD-E-LDc384]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;eV3DJzT0ndI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV3DJzT0ndI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

If this one doesn't wake you up, your already dead.


[video=youtube;IZ7Aif5aXlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ7Aif5aXlQ[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

Did someone say "wake up"....Here you GO GO!!
[video=youtube;pIgZ7gMze7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgZ7gMze7A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yf_Lwe6p-Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wham!!! Yet another...
[video=youtube;WYX0sjP6Za8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYX0sjP6Za8[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

That one was soooo bad...my apologies...it somehow reminded me of Joanna though???
[video=youtube;hsklsxReSe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsklsxReSe0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;izGwDsrQ1eQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;-gSKeCvSCpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gSKeCvSCpw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;h0xr31XbSOU]http://youtu.be/h0xr31XbSOU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, thread's up to 70 pages...almost all of which I have viewed. I assume Graceland's been covered already, but this one hasn't from 1980:

[video=youtube;KDDhOa0iAIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDDhOa0iAIs[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z6VrKro8djw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6VrKro8djw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;uq-gYOrU8bA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9C5E4KdvNkQZot3kn7GKrZn[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;dpVT9wkuxCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpVT9wkuxCU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y9W94_VvfTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9W94_VvfTA&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9Co4Ib9aXKorpl-EIcbceOw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Kz6nGNc-t6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz6nGNc-t6A[/video]
not sure if it has been posted already..to lazy to check


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;rrSdXtFJG20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=rrSdXtFJG20#![/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

1981

[video=youtube;92cwKCU8Z5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92cwKCU8Z5c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;8TLmpL2AzLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLmpL2AzLs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;C-5lT7MecMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-5lT7MecMw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lyl5DlrsU90]http://youtu.be/lyl5DlrsU90[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sTFVMMCwsss]http://youtu.be/sTFVMMCwsss[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

Post #900 for me. Wow, there going up really fast.


[video=youtube;muhFxXce6nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ARFCfBTEWoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARFCfBTEWoQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;klX77CEzh1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klX77CEzh1I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;sRY1NG1P_kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRY1NG1P_kw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;_TfhUGISc_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TfhUGISc_M[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;QykZq6GdMdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QykZq6GdMdA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;_mN1HpqhgO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mN1HpqhgO0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;GQDU-2qMre0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQDU-2qMre0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;b9Ox-lGm-wA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Ox-lGm-wA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;Gr2b1AS4p2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr2b1AS4p2c[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;gE7FK33e0pY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE7FK33e0pY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;pJrU9RIurFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJrU9RIurFE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;X2LTL8KgKv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LTL8KgKv8[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;8qrriKcwvlY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qrriKcwvlY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't switch the blade on the guy in shades, oh no.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;6YXgeC4fJkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YXgeC4fJkQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;E_R5yqDf6-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_R5yqDf6-M[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;u2T7wKdQsTo]http://youtu.be/u2T7wKdQsTo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yahBtp_1jWE]http://youtu.be/yahBtp_1jWE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fwwPmNWQfIY]http://youtu.be/fwwPmNWQfIY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1C_fVnE3xHY]http://youtu.be/1C_fVnE3xHY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TaoQh9Ak3Rc]http://youtu.be/TaoQh9Ak3Rc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vubMfPh7URs]http://youtu.be/vubMfPh7URs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xWqFFbmbQqY]http://youtu.be/xWqFFbmbQqY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pa6xumk3lSE]http://youtu.be/pa6xumk3lSE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bHoPYLQvnQM]http://youtu.be/bHoPYLQvnQM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;El6iQ2_dvlc]http://youtu.be/El6iQ2_dvlc[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;1cRNKBOVrmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cRNKBOVrmQ[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;XXC34joX0Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXC34joX0Nc[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;0fsHlOarp7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fsHlOarp7A[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;TMVE1iqFQVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMVE1iqFQVQ[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;35JYMFfEKf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35JYMFfEKf4[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 28, 2013)

[youtube]2pcyDWU34qo[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 28, 2013)

[youtube]XpDMCj4JwIc[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

In 1979 Led Zeppelin released 'In Through the Out Door'. This cut I'm about to post from that album peaked at #21 on the billboard charts in February of 1980. That ought to qualify it for this thread.


[video=youtube;RgAFoyIgskY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgAFoyIgskY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;LSGl3d4KOMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSGl3d4KOMk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;d2XdmyBtCRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2XdmyBtCRQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wp7BiskenSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp7BiskenSM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;_J28Xqub6rI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J28Xqub6rI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

Two songs in one video, neat.


[video=youtube;xy6wzIOQMXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy6wzIOQMXg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;k8ePSJ44Fiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8ePSJ44Fiw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

You Know, 82 pages into this thread and I'm pretty sure we haven't heard this little old tune. It made a bit of a splash, if you remember......
If you want to skip ahead to the start of the song then forward to 4:10.


[video=youtube;sOnqjkJTMaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

^^-- reluctantly like 

I'm just on Kate tonight. First song (of hers) in 1980 - track 1 on Never for Ever
[video=youtube;g9EJlHiuMGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9EJlHiuMGI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

And this was her highest charting single in the US back in 1990. However, The Sensual World album was released in 1989, so it was her last album (4 total) in the eighties.
[video=youtube;xyEHKGDSg5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyEHKGDSg5I[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

And one more for tonight - 1982, The Dreaming
[video=youtube;lxVcrFTzZMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxVcrFTzZMs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

A moment ago I posted this in the wrong thread. I hope I'm in the right place this time.

[video=youtube;ZiIu1WxY60Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiIu1WxY60Y[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Last one for the 80's, time to move on up a decade...was originally released in 1981.

[video=youtube;HNeXJg0Sh1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNeXJg0Sh1Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Last one for the 80's, time to move on up a decade...


We got to stop?......OK. I'll move along with ya.

Hopefully you won't mind if I let a few more dribble out from this era as I have a couple more that I'm pretty sure have not been posted yet in this thread.


[video=youtube;Mt6RhEWMRFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt6RhEWMRFc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;PbCyfrWgLiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbCyfrWgLiQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;F73EcycGCO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F73EcycGCO8[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Repost? But it is only fitting.
[video=youtube;c6IZecaMttM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6IZecaMttM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;nAkMTu6q2pY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAkMTu6q2pY[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evening fellas  I find myself coming to this thread all the time now when I want to listen to some music.
[video=youtube;0z_Cy3f6FJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z_Cy3f6FJ0[/video]


----------



## playallnite (Jan 30, 2013)

The Dream Academy- Life in a Northern Town: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O17MA58P-QY


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;loNey3n6uuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loNey3n6uuE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;GLdj1myZCis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLdj1myZCis[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;mQ_k_VG6Syc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_k_VG6Syc[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;nLAWPrCUQQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLAWPrCUQQ0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 30, 2013)

This song was the background music in a commercial that was on tv a moment ago.


[video=youtube;08aiAMjyqY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08aiAMjyqY0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 30, 2013)

1980

[video=youtube;5eAQa4MOGkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eAQa4MOGkE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;D_DoH-YzHfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_DoH-YzHfw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;zm2PvnM7Vds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm2PvnM7Vds[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xqmZdLrLjrI]http://youtu.be/xqmZdLrLjrI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8yteMugRAc0]http://youtu.be/8yteMugRAc0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KKUUuNKv5oA]http://youtu.be/KKUUuNKv5oA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OdpTcvSn8HQ]http://youtu.be/OdpTcvSn8HQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LTYvjrM6djo]http://youtu.be/LTYvjrM6djo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;x1mV_5-bRPo]http://youtu.be/x1mV_5-bRPo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tDl3bdE3YQA]http://youtu.be/tDl3bdE3YQA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UrIiLvg58SY]http://youtu.be/UrIiLvg58SY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;qF9xN1GaebQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF9xN1GaebQ[/video]

The song I really wanted to post right now has embedding disabled.
I'll look harder for a postable version of it later. (It's a hard rock classic that somehow slipped through up to this point.)


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm aware that Triumph has been posted a number of times here, but I don't recall hearing this one.

[video=youtube;VwvikYBN28E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwvikYBN28E[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;TnHm4ro_l8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnHm4ro_l8s[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;nMLHPnxkOwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMLHPnxkOwA[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;4N1iwQxiHrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;nNTb5sBvJPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNTb5sBvJPY[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 31, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I'm aware that Triumph has been posted a number of times here, but I don't recall hearing this one.
> 
> [video=youtube;VwvikYBN28E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwvikYBN28E[/video]


One of my favorite songs by them. There are still more of Triumph that hasn't been posted. I didn't want to be the only one, thought I would let others post them.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DB_kQt_q-nA]http://youtu.be/DB_kQt_q-nA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1oiMsmqLcOQ]http://youtu.be/1oiMsmqLcOQ[/video]
Great movie ..Hot guys in the 80's.. Matt Dylan and Rob Lowe


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;bDbpzjbXUZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;0_Pq0xYr3L4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Pq0xYr3L4[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;p3j2NYZ8FKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;djV11Xbc914]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;LGVFK8VNGss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGVFK8VNGss[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;z8rQ575DWD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8rQ575DWD8[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;W4NCYCwXXk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4NCYCwXXk4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> One of my favorite songs by them. There are still more of Triumph that hasn't been posted. I didn't want to be the only one, thought I would let others post them.


I don't know much Triumph and I sure don't remember what's been posted. It looks like your going to have to drive us home if you know more.


[video=youtube;gjCjuU5joEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjCjuU5joEs[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;51Iq8JmmfxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Iq8JmmfxY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;y11aknzG6UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y11aknzG6UU[/video]


Your turn.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;RH0lEVMuzzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH0lEVMuzzw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;mn8fGIKMKjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn8fGIKMKjw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;PUwl2jB4Ivo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUwl2jB4Ivo[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;9_5_AD9wXuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_5_AD9wXuY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;TB54dZkzZOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB54dZkzZOY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;kw02oX3_uC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw02oX3_uC8[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;emONPYyyDj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emONPYyyDj4[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;E_tIlVT1iDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_tIlVT1iDg[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;yG07WSu7Q9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;A-A8MSEB9rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-A8MSEB9rg[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;yL3lJfpenAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL3lJfpenAc[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;MwPb7g_BlXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwPb7g_BlXQ[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone else remember this crazy looking chick?

[video=youtube;zWd__w5UWVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWd__w5UWVc[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;L8s9dmuAKvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Anyone else remember this crazy looking chick?
> 
> [video=youtube;zWd__w5UWVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWd__w5UWVc[/video]


Very nice. Yeah, I remember her and I think that was her only major hit. Anyway, I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;mGrQTRcxdTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGrQTRcxdTo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;_bRDinxgu_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bRDinxgu_I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 31, 2013)

This one was released in '79, but it peaked on the US billboard charts in April, 1980 (at #4).


[video=youtube;H0oaISkCPQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0oaISkCPQ0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't think I saw a single live concert in the nineties until 98 or 99 when I saw Men at Work on a reunion tour in Santa Cruz. Of course, they were an eighties band. 
[video=youtube;oWofxpq3fgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWofxpq3fgA[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;OU9dQJrydXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU9dQJrydXE[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;mQOmDUnt8Hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQOmDUnt8Hs[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;m_gGWsqd8Ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_gGWsqd8Ec[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;ukmobha2krY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukmobha2krY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally, I found a version of this song that did not have embedding set to disabled....


[video=youtube;9OPnFKSfSxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OPnFKSfSxw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;XTfdemiG1qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTfdemiG1qI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;15eu7ar5EKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15eu7ar5EKM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yPFpsWbG1Tc]http://youtu.be/yPFpsWbG1Tc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CeTvsy-xVuA]http://youtu.be/CeTvsy-xVuA[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't go back through the entire thread to see what has been posted but I heard this 80s tune on the radio the other day, I had forgotten all about it. 

[youtube]D6zBjYIyz-0[/youtube]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 1, 2013)

Rainbow-Street of Dreams 1983. A true full music video. Long intro, cheesy video, great song. Many memories of early teen years from this one. 

[youtube]5hyhrvrLCoQ[/youtube]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> I don't go back through the entire thread to see what has been posted but I heard this 80s tune on the radio the other day, I had forgotten all about it.


The rules are that if you re-post stuff, you must post more music.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 2, 2013)

I did not know that this was Patrick Swayze until just now....and I was compelled to stop by and share it with you guys  
[video=youtube;lU9p1WRfA9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU9p1WRfA9w[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL!! had to share this good laugh I just had  

Oh the 80's  
[video=youtube;SJer8fcochE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJer8fcochE[/video]


----------



## longman (Feb 2, 2013)

I think I'm in LOVE!


----------



## longman (Feb 2, 2013)

Man I wish I had a time machine.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;8WukfC-6Gpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WukfC-6Gpc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;gATp1qlcqL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gATp1qlcqL4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;7DnAPQcPMNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DnAPQcPMNU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;SPt_xmKmgNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPt_xmKmgNs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;vm1aA5bXDCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1aA5bXDCI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;b9P_BM58A18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9P_BM58A18[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vpAde4GAgFI]http://youtu.be/vpAde4GAgFI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZMlVcb03or4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMlVcb03or4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> [video=youtube;ZMlVcb03or4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMlVcb03or4[/video]


I was just listening to that and was going to post lmao


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry, I'm just trying to keep up.
I only have 1 more and think it might already be in here somewhere.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

um not sure if someone posted this
[video=youtube_share;YH5Arbm47IQ]http://youtu.be/YH5Arbm47IQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

Here it is.

[video=youtube;-dvLA4Khw2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dvLA4Khw2U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;40B5ELvN2KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40B5ELvN2KM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

ohhh If I could dance again... i'd still look worse then Elaine Benis

[video=youtube;btPJPFnesV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;QTCLVxRZ7LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTCLVxRZ7LA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ktbPtnNdUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ktbPtnNdUQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

hey gioua.. why do you have bunch of 1s and 0s ? it stretches half way across the screen lol


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;uQRB5h0YKKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQRB5h0YKKI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

This one was released in 1980 and I know it hasn't been posted yet.

[video=youtube;Wlz6mTyiMZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wlz6mTyiMZc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Sweeeet............ Sweeet. Mr Cetera .............had it not been for your music my 1st "boob touch" at the Groton Ct Cineplex would have had no musical backdrop... 

[video=youtube;XWHOF_0-6Hg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHOF_0-6Hg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;KqtYrpe4RyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqtYrpe4RyY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

David........... YOU, were and are the lead singer............. 
A-oh, hey you, who said that,
Baby how you been?
You say you don't you don't kno-o-ow

hagar or halen.. love em all







[video=youtube;wlq0lYB3iSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;1MWe2_WYcEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MWe2_WYcEs[/video]


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;MCpI645baoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCpI645baoU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> [video=youtube;1MWe2_WYcEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MWe2_WYcEs[/video]


love Phil........


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> love Phil........


He always has a spot in any of my playlists. Even my country ones


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BleedsGreen again.


  

I never knew who GD was....... till this song........ then it all changed.. from there,....... had the hottest redhead in front of me......who loved this song. 

[video=youtube;nCYbRmSlW-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCYbRmSlW-M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> love Phil........





BleedsGreen said:


> He always has a spot in any of my playlists. Even my country ones


How about one more then.

[video=youtube;HsC_SARyPzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsC_SARyPzk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

is there a bad Phil Collins song?? !


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;tDl3bdE3YQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDl3bdE3YQA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> is there a bad Phil Collins song?? !


Ha ha, there's some that I don't care for as much as others, but even those songs were hits. I don't think I could name a 'bad' one.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't think we've heard any Donna Summer yet in this thread.


[video=youtube;4DsNn1NzxJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DsNn1NzxJ8[/video]


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;3GwjfUFyY6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;47LRxG7NNNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47LRxG7NNNU[/video]


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;gT65GFEMQ2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT65GFEMQ2s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

Loved this one in the video game Vice City.


[video=youtube;Zi_XLOBDo_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/video]


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

This one hit me hard in 86 as I was new to Germany and missing good ole USA!

[video=youtube;lZD4ezDbbu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZD4ezDbbu4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

Every now and then I just have to post something from Patty.

[video=youtube;_S0JedChUqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S0JedChUqQ[/video]


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;oIoUXSnUS-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIoUXSnUS-4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;gz0q9YkM3IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz0q9YkM3IU[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 3, 2013)

[youtube]_50-gOeBilc[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;EM4vblG6BVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM4vblG6BVQ[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

Music is very associative to me... I can recall the exact moment I heard this song back in 1980.. walking home from 6th grade school with the Original Sony Knock off walk man my folks got at the Navy exchange. 
early morning... and yup the DJ's had their game faces on. it was raining that day.. . (shout out to Q105 fm) 30 years later.. I still remember your call letters.

I dont remember anything else he sang

[video=youtube;ebt0BR5wHYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

Since it's Superbowl Sunday I thought I'd throw in this 1980 Superbowl commercial. There's a song in it.


[video=youtube;Lc0izCGKxP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc0izCGKxP8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;I1wg1DNHbNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;McsWKczU6wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McsWKczU6wc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> I dont remember anything else he sang


He was pretty popular in the '70s with songs like the theme to 'Every Which Way but Loose'. This one is from '81.

[video=youtube;_tvEvBUG8mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tvEvBUG8mY[/video]


----------



## mrmarley21 (Feb 3, 2013)

sorry to hijack the thread but how do i start a journal


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;FYH8DsU2WCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYH8DsU2WCk[/video]


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2013)

mrmarley21 said:


> sorry to hijack the thread but how do i start a journal


Post here~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=54


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 3, 2013)

Been in my head all day.......don't ask...........
[video=youtube;emCxwVr2HWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emCxwVr2HWo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;tijoo4wWpao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tijoo4wWpao[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;1PQW6q50SrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PQW6q50SrQ[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ULjCSK0oOlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI[/video]

it just makes me happy.. dunno why


love Chevy!!


----------



## Amysd (Feb 3, 2013)

queen all day


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;KF0gsbQKhD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF0gsbQKhD8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

who could it be............... believe or not I'm walkling on air.......I never thougth I could feel soooo freeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I so wanted to be this guy... 

[video=youtube;e9Q3orQhEcA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Q3orQhEcA[/video]


we may have had bad graphics back in the 80's but we had the A-Team!!


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

the theme....alone makes me wanna build stuff


[video=youtube;yrK0rZj6pes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrK0rZj6pes[/video]


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 3, 2013)

Just heard Stevie Nicks on a SuperBowl commercial. So I gotta throw a vote in for Fleetwood Mac, landslide
[video=youtube;WM7-PYtXtJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM7-PYtXtJM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;kl7nbDY1Qc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl7nbDY1Qc4[/video]


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 3, 2013)

WOW, So much here I haven't heard in forever but brings back so many memories. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> [video=youtube;ULjCSK0oOlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI[/video]
> 
> it just makes me happy.. dunno why
> 
> ...


I try to 'like' this every time it is re-posted, as well as it should be!


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 4, 2013)

YES!
[video=youtube;GQDU-2qMre0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQDU-2qMre0[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ULI5kolBpAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULI5kolBpAk[/video]

Anyone remember Don Johnson had a single?


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 4, 2013)

So did Bruce Willis 

[video=youtube;K43BZ0FSOAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K43BZ0FSOAY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;bDbpzjbXUZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 4, 2013)

When was it cool for girls to wear overalls with the straps criss-crossed?? The 80's of coarse  
[video=youtube;MPNhV1gF008]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPNhV1gF008[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;2c3g6tTYoxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c3g6tTYoxM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;A4duZjxusGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4duZjxusGM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;EHYoq4f6sXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHYoq4f6sXM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 4, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> LOL!! had to share this good laugh I just had
> 
> Oh the 80's


lmao good one cali... I used to do this 20 min workout every morning before school and the guys just like to watch them
[video=youtube_share;91bQCNeTtj8]http://youtu.be/91bQCNeTtj8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 4, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> lmao good one cali... *I used to do this 20 min workout every morning before school* and the guys just like to watch them


Tease!!

[video=youtube;4X_pmHr7zW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X_pmHr7zW8[/video]

I'm only playing with you here, Jewel. You know I love ya.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 5, 2013)

I think this is the workout vid the old man is watching in the movie Dirty Work. lol


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 5, 2013)

Operation:Mindcrime is one of the best albums ever. It ranks in my top ten of all-time in all genres.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 5, 2013)

This could be put in the cover thread to. 

[youtube]mwNW8lqe1tk[/youtube]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 5, 2013)

Ultimate 'we are the world' aid vid, done in METAL!

[youtube]P7eqxg92YG0[/youtube]


----------



## swishsweet (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;2074dMBRtdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2074dMBRtdg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;XJyKTNdPL5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJyKTNdPL5s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;zMAe31FFHbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMAe31FFHbo[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 5, 2013)

Speaking of INXS. Can't remember if I posted this one, but like someone already said, it's just more good music. 

[youtube]YiUX0cKEEXc[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 5, 2013)

^^^^Lovin' it!


[video=youtube;e9n4jRvUysg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9n4jRvUysg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 5, 2013)

Remember 'When Harry Met Sally'?

[video=youtube;2pN8OccsbPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pN8OccsbPA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 5, 2013)

the girl in the workout video was in a movie... Ill give you guys a hint.... Sarah's roommate... one of the quotes "I'll be back"..lol


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, umm.....Adrienne Barbeau (however it's spelled). She always reminds me of the movie 'Escape from New York', where she was hanging out with the 'Brain'.


[video=youtube;nBMMCClIgTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBMMCClIgTc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 6, 2013)

lol @ this one 
[video=youtube;qAFg2TQk9v0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAFg2TQk9v0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;npeCyv6Zf2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npeCyv6Zf2A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't know about you, but I'm ready for the weekend to start NOW!

[video=youtube;7E82ozXyNjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E82ozXyNjk[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;t5vAwglO8RI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5vAwglO8RI[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;9aJFSpkxjtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aJFSpkxjtY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7_rBidCkJxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;fd4fzjudZSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd4fzjudZSo[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;K43BZ0FSOAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K43BZ0FSOAY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

Close enough to the 80's.
[video=youtube;7kfhd8-swEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kfhd8-swEY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;AKC7Oz6ZrRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKC7Oz6ZrRU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;7_rBidCkJxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo[/video]


Umm......


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

Yesterday I was in two car wrecks and today I'm feeling the pain.


[video=youtube;lyQtZsS9e1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyQtZsS9e1Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;0CWsV0deJxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CWsV0deJxo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

The video for this song has very shitty sound quality, so no video, sorry.


[video=youtube;PopFtrRRhjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PopFtrRRhjE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;fP-FXs74ESo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP-FXs74ESo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

lol Looky what I found.


[video=youtube;o41A91X5pns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o41A91X5pns[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7pYBQg4qifU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pYBQg4qifU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;OqhHdbkTZGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqhHdbkTZGE[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 8, 2013)

I played this album over and over in Junior High before I got into more heavy stuff. A very strange and cool moment I remember from youth related to Motley Crue was I was at a city beach with a few friends jamming to Crue on my buddy's POS boombox and these older college dudes set up by us, they began jamming to Styx Mr. Roboto or whatever on a very large and loud boombox that outplayed ours. About 30 seconds into Mr. Roboto this tough looking MF with tats who was with two hot chicks in front of us obviously enjoying the Crue we were playing got up went over to these college guys and in about 5 seconds the Styx stopped and toughguy came over and asked to borrow the Crue cassette. He went back and stuck it in the college guys ghetto box and pushed play. It was weird but very cool, dude got these college bozos to play some good music and us 13 year old guys got a free show from the two ladies he was with. The entire album almost played and when dude and girls left he popped out my cassette and dropped it on one of our towels with some cold beers. Later that summer I met him again at my sis's friend 18th b-day party and they already knew him, he turned out to be a local club owner where a lot of good rock and metal bands played. Ended up partying with him many times over my teen and early 20s years. Anyway, just something that I remembered from this song and album. I think a lot of these reminiscing threads deserve some stories. 

[youtube]FToyVkqPW7Y[/youtube]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> The video for this song has very shitty sound quality, so no video, sorry.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;PopFtrRRhjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PopFtrRRhjE[/video]


It's shitty even if it was in 1080p. That video killed Billy Squier's career. For real.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> It's shitty even if it was in 1080p. That video killed Billy Squier's career. For real.


You will get no argument from me. I thought the song wasn't that bad, but the video was just too..........gay. There, I said it. To me, it seemed to sound better without the vid. Just my opinion......


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Yesterday I was in two car wrecks and today I'm feeling the pain.


Wow sorry to hear that..hope you are feeling better today


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you JJ. I'm a frickin' trooper, don't worry about me. Believe it or not, the car incidents are the least of my worries after my 'Wednesday-from-hell'. Details are somewhere in the random jibber jabber thread. lol Tonight, I drink again.


[video=youtube;etVoT35XH_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etVoT35XH_4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

One more from the same movie.....


[video=youtube;_2_gOpU0eWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2_gOpU0eWU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

In 2010 Rick Emmitt was hanging out in a pub in Texas. Someone recognized him, loaned him a guitar and asked him to do a song. He had just picked up this particular guitar for the first time when this vid first starts.


[video=youtube;gpe1vi8HbtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpe1vi8HbtQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;2R0Q5YE-JMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R0Q5YE-JMw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

something for you to listen to
[video=youtube_share;BYLMjDQ0F7w]http://youtu.be/BYLMjDQ0F7w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

^^^^I loved it! You seem to like Bon Jovi, so here's on for you (one of my favs).


[video=youtube;4USk4DiMKGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4USk4DiMKGo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;h6KYAVn8ons]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6KYAVn8ons[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8cFJO6WD0h8]http://youtu.be/8cFJO6WD0h8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

k back on track 
[video=youtube_share;5It9LLH9BwA]http://youtu.be/5It9LLH9BwA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;7m7FpzOxbkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m7FpzOxbkQ[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]J2sxyBMHtMM[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]bx6f68Wd9dc[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]R-XjFHFxd30[/youtube]


The bar scene in the 80's was great.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]ED1weV4XTog[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]HPkTGm4RtVM[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]jAukGWuVyEo[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]H03X8GaVfik[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;S6Ae0k27LT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6Ae0k27LT4[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]eHo6LihtzFM[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]4vchm-RrXtU[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Xn7rSQCHoKc]http://youtu.be/Xn7rSQCHoKc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]T8V1GlJ9gDc[/youtube]


----------



## cobra28widow (Feb 8, 2013)

*was pop that pussy from the 80's??*


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;lGPNQsLSBNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGPNQsLSBNQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kHLXnyY537c]http://youtu.be/kHLXnyY537c[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]MHRCJmDXwMU[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]4EL67mjv1nM[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;El6iQ2_dvlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El6iQ2_dvlc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Cy7cuP6GMaw]http://youtu.be/Cy7cuP6GMaw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuk, I wish I could handle alcohol the way I could when I was in my 20s. It is not so.

[video=youtube;_fGF1RrngOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fGF1RrngOI[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uGHsxMqpL0c]http://youtu.be/uGHsxMqpL0c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;OMD8hBsA-RI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

I really liked Rancho's idea from a page or two back about telling stories about the concerts people have seen. I'm too inebriated to tell a story tonight, but the loudest concert I ever saw was these guys back in the early 80s. I missed a week of school after because my head would not stop ringing. They were awesome.

[video=youtube;4HR0P3sIb80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HR0P3sIb80[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 8, 2013)

Some old school Def. Amazing rock-n-roll act. 

[youtube]J4asg10LHkk[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vD9viOfFxZM]http://youtu.be/vD9viOfFxZM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;rHp0s2wKajw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHp0s2wKajw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;yg06B46VVys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg06B46VVys[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;7xxgRUyzgs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;e7FX6sAL0Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7FX6sAL0Zw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;LMcDg2HwOnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMcDg2HwOnM[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;7sOjdusDUzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sOjdusDUzE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;s6198qSm0Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6198qSm0Y0[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 9, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;yg06B46VVys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg06B46VVys[/video]




Saw these guys 2 days before the tragic club fire.
And i was thinking at the time how in the hell they where able to use the fire.
The fire touched the roof at the place i saw them at in florida.
Got the guitarist pick that night that died in that blaze....


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 9, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;LMcDg2HwOnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMcDg2HwOnM[/video]



Got to see this tour.

The Plasmatics opened for them...


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> Saw these guys 2 days before the tragic club fire.
> And i was thinking at the time how in the hell they where able to use the fire.
> The fire touched the roof at the place i saw them at in florida.
> Got the guitarist pick that night that died in that blaze....


Wow, I didn't think anybody remembered the fire incident as that happened long after they peaked, as far as being a popular band. It's interesting to hear your take on it, and then it happened. When we heard about it in the news everybody was asking 'Who was Great White'. I'd name a few of their songs and some people still couldn't make the connection. What a sad day that was when the fire happened.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

This song reached #1 on the billboard charts. Yet it hasn't been posted, even after more than 100 pages of songs here. ha ha We all must be stoned or something!


[video=youtube;3_A4dMxFE4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_A4dMxFE4w[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 9, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Wow, I didn't think anybody remembered the fire incident as that happened long after they peaked, as far as being a popular band. It's interesting to hear your take on it, and then it happened. When we heard about it in the news everybody was asking 'Who was Great White'. I'd name a few of their songs and some people still couldn't make the connection. What a sad day that was when the fire happened.




Yes indeed it was.But GW put on a great show 2 nights before.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;q61MvucepBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q61MvucepBs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

lol The name is Bond.....James Bond.


[video=youtube;Fp4CR2HcHLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp4CR2HcHLQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

More James Bond Stuff....

[video=youtube;8kNksLL0sv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kNksLL0sv4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

While I'm on Sheena Easton I might as well post the only other song of hers that I know.

[video=youtube;huNejF17gzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huNejF17gzg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^^Regarding that Sheena Easton song I just posted......When it was new and fresh I hated that song with a passion. It's amazing how your perspective changes as you get a little older.

OK....Now that I got that shit out of system.......back to the rock.


[video=youtube;rEgDh_ynMNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEgDh_ynMNc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;KTul8jNDrLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTul8jNDrLM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

Possibly my favorite ZZ Top song.


[video=youtube;7eUMB8FS6C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUMB8FS6C8[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;NbLhHtaVIO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbLhHtaVIO4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;b1B_pZC8aWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1B_pZC8aWU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;WtuoFv4dcwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtuoFv4dcwM[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;zhXUutpELRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhXUutpELRA[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;D5_oPyavUaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5_oPyavUaw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^I love that song by Fastway.


[video=youtube;bD58jdCPE_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD58jdCPE_I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;44DqUFS2W3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44DqUFS2W3Q[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

Then these guys showed up.....

[video=youtube;8CoGDjtBtVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CoGDjtBtVE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;QTbS0SbhYbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTbS0SbhYbU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

lol It feels like I'm posting the same old bands all the time, but they are the ones that had all the hits back in the eighties.


[video=youtube;aYv3Y36bs54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYv3Y36bs54[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;HUNF4euCSCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUNF4euCSCs[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;wcEu47mR43U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcEu47mR43U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;j-qG6o5N7oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qG6o5N7oQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;kfOtJ98d1Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfOtJ98d1Ms[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

This song is way too short.


[video=youtube;3P3No5P4sFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P3No5P4sFs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;aIhlOjmwHXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIhlOjmwHXU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ienPq8iRKmk]http://youtu.be/ienPq8iRKmk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^^I am a dreamer and a shooting star. ha ha Finally, I have something on Dio! flmao

This is the last ACDC song I know of from the 80s.


[video=youtube;AyA_BNIcIZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyA_BNIcIZ8[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;KCfEAzeLP-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCfEAzeLP-w[/video]

Oh boyee...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;oJZRqPiGkTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJZRqPiGkTg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

A few weeks ago I posted a Stars on 45 video on classical music. All the compilations made by this group came out in '81, so I thought I would throw up some more. This one is for Beatles fans.


[video=youtube;ZOuZmEKmtWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOuZmEKmtWQ[/video]

lol I'll even include the song play list.

 Stars On 45 
 No Reply
 I'll Be Back 
 Drive My Car 
 Do You Want To Know A Secret 
 We Can Work It Out 
 I Should Have Known Better 
 Nowhere Man 
 You're Going To Loose That Girl 
 Ticket To Ride 
 The World 
 Eleanor Rigby 
 Every Little Thing 
 And Your Bird Can Sing 
 Get Back 
 Eight Days A Week 
 It Won't Be Long 
 Daytripper 
 Wait
- Stars on 45
 Good Day Sunshine 
 My Sweet Lord 
 Here Comes The Sun 
 While My Guitar Gently Weeps 
 Taxman 
 A Hard Day's Night 
 Things We Said Today 
 If I Fell 
 You Can't Do That 
 Please Please Me 
 From Me To You 
 I Wanna Hold Your Hand 
 Stars On 45


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was more into punk in the 80's. This brings me back. 

[video=youtube;sjSuMixiBX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjSuMixiBX4[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was thinking (since you brought me back) we listened to the whole "Record" back then not just the hits. 

[video=youtube;GpVCYA4xni8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpVCYA4xni8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

It was the 90s before I got into punk very much. In the early 80s I was a metal head and in the late 80s I started to like just about anything.

Van Halen was/is a favorite of mine through it all.


[video=youtube;FWQRDI7mTyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWQRDI7mTyw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4vqJCOO5im4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vqJCOO5im4[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;nQb1t_Yw0S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQb1t_Yw0S8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^I caught a live Dokken show once, they rocked!


[video=youtube;FFpZFnJ6ZT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpZFnJ6ZT8[/video]


I like how they slide in a little 'paint it black' before they start 'spirit'.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

I saw em a few times. I always remember the singer had his own fan that he stood in front of so his hair would blow just right. lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;J7h40lvzomg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7h40lvzomg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;YQxckMw-KeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQxckMw-KeY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

A few moments ago I rediscovered this one on the youtube and just had to post it.


[video=youtube;O3T6IsXyq68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3T6IsXyq68[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;XR2oct3zeTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR2oct3zeTM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

One last song for tonight....


[video=youtube;JnKoAEs65Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnKoAEs65Pg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, lol One more

Abba Abba Abba!

[video=youtube;CHd-i8NGO14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHd-i8NGO14[/video]


The song list:
Stars On 45 (2) 
Voulez-Vous 
S.O.S. 
Bang A Boomerang 
Money Money Money 
Knowing Me, Knowing You 
Fernando 
The Winner Takes It All 
Souper Trouper (Long Version) 
Stars On 45 
Dum Dum Diddle 
Lay All Your Love On Me 
On And On And On 
Super Trouper 
Summer Night City 
Gimme Gimme Gimme (A Man After Midnight) 
Stars On 45 (2)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> OK, lol One more
> 
> Abba Abba Abba!
> 
> ...


Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 10, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!


since you bitched I should put one up lol jk


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha Nobody has to listen to anything they don't like. There's enough room in this thread for everything.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

Not 80's, but reminds me of riding around with my mom listening to the radio in the 80's.

[video=youtube;uGr6knsm8t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGr6knsm8t0[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 11, 2013)

When my niece was little this song would put her into a trance like state where she would stare at the speaker or wall by the speaker, then she would start doing this little dance whenever the chorus started and go back to the trance state until the chorus came again. I made her the metalhead she is today but she actually remembers this song from when she was just 4-5. 

[youtube]N1Hs2AQwDgA[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;5qPALrDQ67E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qPALrDQ67E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

As long as I'm around, you'll always get a 'like' for posting Tesla. Me likes it, me likes it a whole lot!



[video=youtube;_tiOMu_Bf8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tiOMu_Bf8Q[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 11, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> As long as I'm around, you'll always get a 'like' for posting Tesla. Me likes it, me likes it a whole lot!


I always have love for my hometown boys Tesla. No frills, no tricks just straight up Rock!!


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

Where I live there are three large concerts halls, one is just 2 miles from my house. The really huge bands play those venues. There is also a large ballroom which is mainly used as a dance hall, but sometimes they have concerts. At one point in the early '90s Tesla did a show at this ballroom about once every 3 months. I have no idea why they did so many shows there as I don't live in a heavily populated area. It sure made me happy, though. I saw them every time the chance came around, probably 9 or 10 times. Even made it to the first row once (there were no seats, so everybody had to stand). They're in my top 5 bands of all time.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

About an hour ago I was at the grocery store and ran into my previous girlfriend, who I haven't seen in a few years. Now I feel compelled to post this......


[video=youtube;i5CUDQQ9qLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5CUDQQ9qLI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;OOBP2hmubpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOBP2hmubpA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;txPz7HJ0LSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txPz7HJ0LSA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;GV3mhuF6W3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV3mhuF6W3w[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 11, 2013)

oh awkward I usually hide quick to the ones I don't want to see lol
...hope this wasn't post yet..When my friend and I were drunk, this was one of the songs we used to sing..I am not a good singer lmao ..miss you dear friend 
[video=youtube_share;xGbnua2kSa8]http://youtu.be/xGbnua2kSa8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Jewel. lol It wasn't so awkward, but as you can see it's making post some really negative songs. I'll fix that. 


[video=youtube;KYps5LfOaGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYps5LfOaGg[/video]


EDIT: I bet it would be cute to listen to you sing. ha ha I can't hold a tune for my life. May be we should do a duet?


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

lol Now I got myself trying to think of duets from the 80s that haven't been posted yet. Right now this is all I can think of. It's kind of slow, but it has Phil.


[video=youtube;TcSSqP6CuIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcSSqP6CuIg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 11, 2013)

hey talon....better fix it lol
...heard it on the radio earlier, glad its almost over 
[video=youtube_share;lAZgLcK5LzI]http://youtu.be/lAZgLcK5LzI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> hey talon....better fix it lol
> ...heard it on the radio earlier, glad its almost over


I think I have it fixed now.

Yes, I'm glad Monday is almost over, too.

[video=youtube;OljLZ4bwoXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OljLZ4bwoXk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xJPtyWkcO54]http://youtu.be/xJPtyWkcO54[/video]
Talon.. you don't want to hear me I am seriously tone deaf


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

It does not matter how bad you think you might be. There is no way, and I mean *no way* you could be worse than myself. It might be a good idea if we do our duet while wearing earplugs and just imagining we sound like Stevie and Don Henley.


[video=youtube;3D0gks3b4b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D0gks3b4b0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fg3vzl_VwLc]http://youtu.be/fg3vzl_VwLc[/video]
the ear plugs will be needed for others too lmao their poor ear drums will be damaged


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;_88L-CU7PD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_88L-CU7PD4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;aiNq8gvkbcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiNq8gvkbcg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;_RzbaAh8Hb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RzbaAh8Hb4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;4rG_5LFKxYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rG_5LFKxYw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

Hot-diggity-dog, it looks like you fixed me. You know what you did. lol


[video=youtube;p0pM5dm--yQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0pM5dm--yQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;QzcM4ikD5Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzcM4ikD5Bo[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;tr4qpH77Yio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr4qpH77Yio[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a concert story. I once attended a show headlined by Ozzy, with Alice in Chains and a 3rd band opening things up. I can't even remember the name of the 3rd band because they didn't show up. The show started late because of the 3rd bands absence, but eventually several roadies carried a large couch out and placed it dead center on the stage. A few moments later Layne Staley came out with crutches and a full leg cast on one of his legs. He sat on the couch and the roadies carefully helped him get his injured leg up there,too.

Some one gave him a mike and he apologized for the 3rd bands absence and how they claimed they were just not feeling well, but Layne believed that they really just didn't think our city was worth their time and effort because they had already pulled that shit several times during the tour. He then told us about how earlier that same day he sustained a compound fracture in his thigh bone, thus the cast. He had spent 6 hours in surgery, but wasn't about to even consider not putting on a show for us.

The rest of the band then came out and AIC started kicking some serious ass. The crowd, however, was not getting into it. Between every song you would hear the chant of Ozzy, Ozzy, Ozzy. Eventually Layne started getting annoyed at this and did what no other band at the time could have successfully pulled off. He took a gamble and told everybody that he didn't appreciate that and if he hears just one more person chant Ozzy then they were going to stay on stage all night and we wouldn't get to see the great Oz. Sure enough, everybody got real quiet. Then they started jamming again and people finally started paying attention. Everybody loved them, too. If any other band would have tried that, I don't think the chanting would have stopped.

This was an AIC story, but they were of the nineties so I'll have to include an Ozzy song with it.

[video=youtube;ugmiBUUkx1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugmiBUUkx1g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;WEQnzs8wl6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Uhpu2N4rQZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhpu2N4rQZM[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;S6LL5iA6y9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6LL5iA6y9o[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;V6qC-scrcOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6qC-scrcOw[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 12, 2013)

[youtube]4kSvN1dQjxc[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha now you're talking my language. Love Megadeth.

Just saw these guys a few months back. 

[video=youtube;lpVUMuLLqug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpVUMuLLqug[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;kw02oX3_uC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw02oX3_uC8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;1iQl46-zIcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iQl46-zIcM[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;FdizL4on-Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdizL4on-Rc[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;S_Pmp8VtJwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_Pmp8VtJwI[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;NR7mRC85C3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7mRC85C3c[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;iZVMT_itVC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZVMT_itVC4[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;AMdfGiU6c40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMdfGiU6c40[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;V6dUAaftfzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6dUAaftfzw[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;K7MMn2uq13A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7MMn2uq13A[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;NK0F1sgtRgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK0F1sgtRgU[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 13, 2013)

[youtube]5VDS3GCfStE[/youtube]



One of the best albums ever!!!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;dOeu1H5yfN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOeu1H5yfN4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;qiCEGXGm-z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiCEGXGm-z0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;tLxDRePUwEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLxDRePUwEY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;y6_RQ9ILumw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6_RQ9ILumw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^^I love the 'evil Spock' avatar. It reminds me of this classic tune from 1987....

[video=youtube;FCARADb9asE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCARADb9asE[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;E0LAs7X5ybE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0LAs7X5ybE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

This is one of two videos (of the same song) that Scandal made themselves and used to score their first big recording contract.

[video=youtube;DIdBDhgNXGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIdBDhgNXGY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;O8wAerfGxgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8wAerfGxgY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;XPafSauUABY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPafSauUABY[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qk2YNouT9UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk2YNouT9UA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;-2FvK54LWCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2FvK54LWCg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;BZ8FyShfnFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ8FyShfnFc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qi1oD3eeB4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi1oD3eeB4Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;hev2qx1y2IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hev2qx1y2IU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;OCbFqQvSjAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCbFqQvSjAs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;YOyGOjM8xbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOyGOjM8xbc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm stuck on the chick rock.


[video=youtube;ZvhY1cCkQpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvhY1cCkQpQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;EaleKN9GQ54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaleKN9GQ54[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;9r5MzLsaVWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r5MzLsaVWc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

O crap, I seriously do not want to go to work today.


[video=youtube;DAX20LoVgxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAX20LoVgxE[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;5xdt3vqHyT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xdt3vqHyT0[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;bkysjcs5vFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;nKWbMJOIkUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKWbMJOIkUk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

Just a few more hours of work and then......THE WEEKEND!!!!!!


[video=youtube;JbSGMRZsN4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbSGMRZsN4Q[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;zL8G5pBZ5CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL8G5pBZ5CI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 15, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> As long as I'm around, you'll always get a 'like' for posting Tesla. Me likes it, me likes it a whole lot!
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;_tiOMu_Bf8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tiOMu_Bf8Q[/video]


Very first time I got high this album was playing, remember it like it was yesterday...oddly enough I forgot a lot in between.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Now I have to dig a bit, lots of great tunes already covered here. Originally released in the 1940's, this re-make was done in 88'. I saw him and his brother Edgar(Yep, Edgar Winter Group)at a local venue in Chicago back then...on mushrooms no less.

[video=youtube;M7GZ2qn5TLg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7GZ2qn5TLg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

T.G.I.F 

[video=youtube;w-NshzYK9y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;O6Ts5K5O63A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Ts5K5O63A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;k_NdtP3WMBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_NdtP3WMBA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;vy-QmgdUVTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy-QmgdUVTI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;jW_aWY5PubI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW_aWY5PubI[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CuziuBSeLK8]http://youtu.be/CuziuBSeLK8[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

I was working at Burger King when this came out. lol 1981

[video=youtube;7JruuMkV0gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JruuMkV0gM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;avAvkdYa3qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avAvkdYa3qM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;UcqX-e9cOSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcqX-e9cOSs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

Just listened to several really mello songs by Kenetic and Grandpapy in the what are you listening to thread. I loved the songs, but they made me sleepy. Need to wake myself back up. lol I'm so easily manipulated.

[video=youtube;5LwjD8z2mOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LwjD8z2mOg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;NSJ6GPhHIh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSJ6GPhHIh0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;lsolaeHC9zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsolaeHC9zg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

I've tried really hard to keep up with what Chicago songs have been posted and think that this one is still waiting its turn. That Chicago 17 album was incredible.

[video=youtube;b7MwgByxPs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7MwgByxPs8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 17, 2013)

I have to go out of town/be away my comp for a while. Don't know when I'll be back, but I shall return. Keep sharing the tunes.

[video=youtube;xFhHbt0tca8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFhHbt0tca8[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;60nWYC7ha8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60nWYC7ha8s[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;g3aW7oofNgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3aW7oofNgs[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2013)

[youtube]1YjOQy0LydY[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2013)

[youtube]be6T-dqkqC8[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2013)

[youtube]-kO6FVqeoW8[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2013)

[youtube]s3OWVkP0yyc[/youtube]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qchPLaiKocI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qchPLaiKocI[/video]


----------



## Confucious (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Y_Ltw_M5w2E]http://youtu.be/Y_Ltw_M5w2E[/video]


----------



## Confucious (Feb 19, 2013)

Mother fucking morris day and the time. uhhhhh [video=youtube_share;gnm4GSRhn4A]http://youtu.be/gnm4GSRhn4A[/video]


----------



## Confucious (Feb 19, 2013)

bluegrass metallica. [video=youtube_share;-l6Y8PA_neY]http://youtu.be/-l6Y8PA_neY[/video]


----------



## Confucious (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;MlsevSpfpYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlsevSpfpYI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9CscVsy5Dbhh7FSGmY2BzdO[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

I am back!

[video=youtube;_XY_fB6EXJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XY_fB6EXJU[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;TVBxpVnsBr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVBxpVnsBr8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi wormdrive66!

[video=youtube;onz-5LtL7xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onz-5LtL7xc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;f4wCkkMVpzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4wCkkMVpzk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;4il12uYNif0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4il12uYNif0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

I remember waaaay back in this thread someone posted the video to this next song, but that was the short version. This is the original, longer version from the album.


[video=youtube;JURCYR95hMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JURCYR95hMo[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]fKhTk0IynHM[/youtube]


One of the loudest concerts i have been to out of about 300


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

All hail the king!!!!


[youtube]SqfC7wypK7s[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]2HEGGlYg7_Y[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> One of the loudest concerts i have been to out of about 300


That's a lot of concerts! How are your eardrums?


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> That's a lot of concerts! How are your eardrums?




Shot!!!!

Not bad considering....


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

Some 80's fun rock....


[youtube]QyYaHF6QMYU[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

Great album to end the 80's with...IMO


[youtube]J-rWgfVKvhc&list=PL7B5156FADD848090[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

House of fire, no more mister nice guy, and this maniacs in love with you. The middle song in this vid came out in '73, but the other two songs are from '89.


[video=youtube;bHsh5YpS8qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHsh5YpS8qE[/video]


Like how I snuck an older tune in there?


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

Another fave from the 80's


[youtube]F2x9SOu5QG4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]60nWYC7ha8s[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]qbUS4ZZYW3U[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]ybICtsy5cJU[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;vLDazyvMMGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLDazyvMMGw[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]FgT9dOzsXJ4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

year off i think.....


[youtube]dy5TIsBNjhE[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;aX7BTKJwXjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX7BTKJwXjM[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]dUuBjJ9VBUY[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome tune....


[youtube]OzKBu66ceOc[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;TfrCk5Ln5eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfrCk5Ln5eg[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

First tull show i seen..Saga opened up...


[youtube]7zw2tjnWdmc&list=PL94F5A7FCBF64A28F[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;oGhKnpGBlZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGhKnpGBlZg[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

hi guys ive missed you here bringing me back! Surgury has healed and im bringing the tune's in a whole new wave of energy!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_W-fIn2QZgg]http://youtu.be/_W-fIn2QZgg[/video]
but weve got the biggest balls of them all!


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hi guys ive missed you here bringing me back! Surgury has healed and im bringing the tune's in a whole new wave of energy!


So glad your healed, that sounds awesome!
Bring on those tunes and energy, it's why we're all here.


[video=youtube;wrOHjcf30-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrOHjcf30-g[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2hVKG9wFelk]http://youtu.be/2hVKG9wFelk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GO0jK0udNTo]http://youtu.be/GO0jK0udNTo[/video]
mark knopfler for the fucken win!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;bMx7lILb_nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMx7lILb_nM[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 22, 2013)

I was forced to listen to this song over and over by my babysitter in the early 80s. 

[youtube]1ZDqiN96nG8[/youtube]

Which of course damaged me emotionally and mentally and I began to listen to this

[youtube]3hUFrTZWfJE[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha Too much Eddie Rabbitt will do that to just about anyone!! I'm very sorry about your misfortune.

I'm just glad it drove you to slayer and not the Culture Club. See.......it could have been worse.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;SGyOaCXr8Lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;KxHiYU7YQPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxHiYU7YQPo[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;dW7OOkKceDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW7OOkKceDo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;tr3Jp_aF1Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr3Jp_aF1Ok[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome back Talontoker and VTMi'kmaq


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, it's good to be 'home' again.


[video=youtube;zRvPoCWElOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRvPoCWElOc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;4b04jq7NB1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b04jq7NB1s[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cDBkySeyiDo]http://youtu.be/cDBkySeyiDo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

^^^^Well just look at you. I was just about to post that exact same song!!!

I guess I'll have to go with this.

[video=youtube;p8-khmHiRS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8-khmHiRS8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KV13Gg0BZd8]http://youtu.be/KV13Gg0BZd8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh oh, don't even get me started on love songs.....lol


[video=youtube;m1wEEMyaDHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1wEEMyaDHQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;_pq6JX7izt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pq6JX7izt0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OsW_9opA9pg]http://youtu.be/OsW_9opA9pg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vo_0UXRY_rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;tkeLAqIjp-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkeLAqIjp-E[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

Really obscure 80's band.

[video=youtube;bnYb1To0D_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnYb1To0D_E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

It's been over a week since I posted anything from Patty....I feel to rectify this immediately.


[video=youtube;C6LZ7uhzgjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6LZ7uhzgjs[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;_UXtort76gY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UXtort76gY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;8TdaXhpjHws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdaXhpjHws[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

I wanted to put this in the 90's thread, but gotta keep it real[video=youtube_share;waL3DAl55zQ]http://youtu.be/waL3DAl55zQ[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

if you were born after 1995, screw you! Get off my lawn!![video=youtube_share;Naf5uJYGoiU]http://youtu.be/Naf5uJYGoiU[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ioa0-cZAO6M]http://youtu.be/ioa0-cZAO6M[/video] Jello pudding pops!


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

^^^^mmmmmmm.......pudding!


[video=youtube;-jAaouaUVW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jAaouaUVW4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Thvz_Be-Glc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thvz_Be-Glc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;p_K6sl4jp3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_K6sl4jp3A[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

This song rules[video=youtube_share;GPbqQOf41Qc]http://youtu.be/GPbqQOf41Qc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

True, but I think you meant to say....Maiden rules!!!! ha ha ha


[video=youtube;ry42FHfz67A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry42FHfz67A[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Yc40EasXz18]http://youtu.be/Yc40EasXz18[/video]
oops sorry guys for throwing this one in between


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

sometimes I just need to punch dance out my rage[video=youtube_share;j8XGmZ8HDIU]http://youtu.be/j8XGmZ8HDIU[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ralph Macchio is the only Karate Kid in my book[video=youtube_share;iBktYJsJq-E]http://youtu.be/iBktYJsJq-E[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Back to metal already in progress[video=youtube_share;jsmcDLDw9iw]http://youtu.be/jsmcDLDw9iw[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Excellent!!!!!!![video=youtube_share;mjDOe_oiCWM]http://youtu.be/mjDOe_oiCWM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FG1NrQYXjLU]http://youtu.be/FG1NrQYXjLU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;bG5N3GC-m20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG5N3GC-m20[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TI0fk_gCdzE]http://youtu.be/TI0fk_gCdzE[/video] even though this is as old as I am, it's still a great song


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cY3tHQJegOM]http://youtu.be/cY3tHQJegOM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;a_XgQhMPeEQ]http://youtu.be/a_XgQhMPeEQ[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;OKRJfIPiJGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKRJfIPiJGY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Life's tough out there and we know sometimes its hard to KEEPING THE FAITH!!![video=youtube_share;ph7oZnBH05s]http://youtu.be/ph7oZnBH05s[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

This reminds me of going to a movie theater that only had 2 screens and then going to a real pizza parlor next door, this was playing on the juke box.[video=youtube_share;yA9WhYnsD_4]http://youtu.be/yA9WhYnsD_4[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

If someone already posted this, it needs reposting[video=youtube_share;KvkKX035484]http://youtu.be/KvkKX035484[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ifm00JEjSeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifm00JEjSeo[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Riding around with my older sister in the family station wagon[video=youtube_share;eOUtsybozjg]http://youtu.be/eOUtsybozjg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y-xxG_Huj5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-xxG_Huj5g[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

The saxophone is the sexiest of all the wind instruments[video=youtube_share;1yUmhsy3KuY]http://youtu.be/1yUmhsy3KuY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PqPtdK3ysAE]http://youtu.be/PqPtdK3ysAE[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rusty Griswold's European Tour[video=youtube_share;Xf2MNCu5oqM]http://youtu.be/Xf2MNCu5oqM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;y5fPntjfVr8]http://youtu.be/y5fPntjfVr8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6UD0c58nNCQ]http://youtu.be/6UD0c58nNCQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

i have a question.....Over the previous 2 pages the are no less than 5 songs posted by others that I was planning to post tonight. HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU GUYS READING MY MIND????!!!!!!!

Oh, and keep doing it, tonight's jam is rockin'!!!!


[video=youtube;Xt73368uUGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt73368uUGg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;YSkEiBUxJSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSkEiBUxJSM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

This thread is awesome! I'm better with the 90's but there's a bunch of great 80's music. Gotta love metal


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0u8teXR8VE4]http://youtu.be/0u8teXR8VE4[/video] arena rock


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

You and Jewel and both stealing all my songs and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

strip club classic[video=youtube_share;OjyZKfdwlng]http://youtu.be/OjyZKfdwlng[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cOVzXYEU3Bk]http://youtu.be/cOVzXYEU3Bk[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

I got my beats headphones cranked up for this. TalonToker this is for you man[video=youtube_share;rUQT4hykPd0]http://youtu.be/rUQT4hykPd0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

Talon you usually beat me with the songs I want to post... my turn 
[video=youtube_share;vh4Cni_wp-Y]http://youtu.be/vh4Cni_wp-Y[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;b9uFNHvDBVg]http://youtu.be/b9uFNHvDBVg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Talon you usually beat me with the songs I want to post... my turn


lmao You just take that ball and run with it!
Same for Dbozz!

[video=youtube;6_5O-nUiZ_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_5O-nUiZ_0[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

technically this is from 1991, but eh, it feels right[video=youtube_share;n4RjJKxsamQ]http://youtu.be/n4RjJKxsamQ[/video] lighters up everyone


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

I love YouTube


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ELtpTBf-pMU]http://youtu.be/ELtpTBf-pMU[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;h-mi0r0LpXo]http://youtu.be/h-mi0r0LpXo[/video] great show


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

getting funkay[video=youtube_share;ZIdOklcfdXk]http://youtu.be/ZIdOklcfdXk[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;c7xQ04nlePM]http://youtu.be/c7xQ04nlePM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FDStPKHUbqw]http://youtu.be/FDStPKHUbqw[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

This song is to good to pass up[video=youtube_share;wI_m3WNlotw]http://youtu.be/wI_m3WNlotw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;J4C72MvSEDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4C72MvSEDc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;x_-ytH0JMZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_-ytH0JMZg[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Monster synth[video=youtube_share;wlq0lYB3iSM]http://youtu.be/wlq0lYB3iSM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

What do you wanna do with your life!!!!!!!!!!!!!![video=youtube_share;SRwrg0db_zY]http://youtu.be/SRwrg0db_zY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

slow it down just a tad[video=youtube_share;ivFYVAntpw0]http://youtu.be/ivFYVAntpw0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cFL7dYZnOBA]http://youtu.be/cFL7dYZnOBA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;fgi5xdftOIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgi5xdftOIA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;5wc5FDRg8B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wc5FDRg8B8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

one more 
[video=youtube_share;dIM_8d188kA]http://youtu.be/dIM_8d188kA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yRZ9pcKzgaI]http://youtu.be/yRZ9pcKzgaI[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

the video quality sucks[video=youtube_share;l0XQwazkx10]http://youtu.be/l0XQwazkx10[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry, but I just have to post this.


[video=youtube;_w6YaXrtf6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w6YaXrtf6A[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RqQn2ADZE1A]http://youtu.be/RqQn2ADZE1A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;e5MAg_yWsq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5MAg_yWsq8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

this song reminds of my job at macy's when I used to have sex with the mannequins[video=youtube_share;bBQVrCflZ_E]http://youtu.be/bBQVrCflZ_E[/video] I was fired


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, that's the half truth, I quit


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ST86JM1RPl0]http://youtu.be/ST86JM1RPl0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8BMZdmFa-HU]http://youtu.be/8BMZdmFa-HU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lrbXBGs3Ja0]http://youtu.be/lrbXBGs3Ja0[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Jammed some good tunes tonight, gotta get some sleep and think of some other songs. Good times


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;vFAf_29KYTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFAf_29KYTs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;GFBQ9jKdlS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFBQ9jKdlS0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

Time to put myself to sleep. ha ha Slowing it way down....

[video=youtube;oVmFE6WBegM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVmFE6WBegM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;InyWhQLfO7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InyWhQLfO7A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

....In the 80s to finish off a Sunday morn wake n' bake jam started in the 90s......lol Think I'm about ready to go back to bed for a while.

[video=youtube;Rbm6GXllBiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;gsqywc7fnqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsqywc7fnqE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

I considered posting this one in the Beautiful thread. Some of the pics in this homeade video are truly breathtaking.
In other words, click the square in the bottom right corner of the vid and watch it on fullscreen. You won't regret it.

[video=youtube;iuGboEKUOF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuGboEKUOF8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

A couple weeks ago I posted a video of this song that Scandal made themselves and then used it to get their first big record contract. After getting the contract the label paid for this video. It has a different sound from the other vid.

[video=youtube;nryxAPlmdE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nryxAPlmdE4[/video]

Think I prefer the other videos 'overall sound', but love this one too.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;gAq5dbz45gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAq5dbz45gM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

lmao I had to post Tesla, now I think I'm stuck.

[video=youtube;oOCI5ofNeds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOCI5ofNeds[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;1nMXgp7_I4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nMXgp7_I4M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;jFgOSoKeGGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFgOSoKeGGQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Y9W94_VvfTA]http://youtu.be/Y9W94_VvfTA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JLsCZo4xLdY]http://youtu.be/JLsCZo4xLdY[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;STuPQRiX8DU]http://youtu.be/STuPQRiX8DU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;vzva_I8WPAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzva_I8WPAg[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;5gejwjBdbvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gejwjBdbvc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;gbRDCWKqvEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbRDCWKqvEc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;EB4iUUMIv1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB4iUUMIv1c[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;AypH9zimBDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AypH9zimBDE[/video]

Sorry you got me a fired up on Tesla.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sorry you got me a fired up on Tesla.


Sounds like I did some good. lol Go to town with it!

[video=youtube;y6LfICiz7BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6LfICiz7BA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;3Vc9jlr9ah0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vc9jlr9ah0[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;6xOkbVTzi9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xOkbVTzi9Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

Now you got me back on Tesla.

[video=youtube;IgWbD1QC8ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgWbD1QC8ds[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;VqWnWsN-v6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqWnWsN-v6c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;-2zwBRa0YhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2zwBRa0YhA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ygiTv7tEYm0]http://youtu.be/ygiTv7tEYm0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

The weekend is almost over. Am I the only one who thinks they are always too short?
Weekends should last 3 days. (Don't mind me, I'm just thinkin' out loud)

[video=youtube;ecFPU--vvf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecFPU--vvf0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;FLP6QluMlrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLP6QluMlrg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;_YM_Y9IXT7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YM_Y9IXT7Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

This song is from '75, the video was made in '91, but I probably heard it the most number of times in the 80s. That's where it takes me back to.

[video=youtube;82cJgPXU-ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82cJgPXU-ik[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

As long as I'm on Aerosmith....

[video=youtube;uIPS4LyveJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIPS4LyveJs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ALC7kt6iUHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC7kt6iUHY[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

From a dark part of the 80's. A few good friends did not make it.  

[video=youtube;Tqbwu02E0HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqbwu02E0HU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

My chic rock song for the day.

[video=youtube;tXKZxrdPUU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXKZxrdPUU8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;DtHvgP_iK7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtHvgP_iK7E[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zXt56MB-3vc]http://youtu.be/zXt56MB-3vc[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3jQRGLoiiek]http://youtu.be/3jQRGLoiiek[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;cng6j2dhTxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cng6j2dhTxs[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;s9vFdxX9ZMI]http://youtu.be/s9vFdxX9ZMI[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bVDfmn_TMkI]http://youtu.be/bVDfmn_TMkI[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Z6cVUOhLDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=9Z6cVUOhLDw[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pVrVY540xdc]http://youtu.be/pVrVY540xdc[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;c3t5nmgRVMs]http://youtu.be/c3t5nmgRVMs[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mJygAYurffo]http://youtu.be/mJygAYurffo[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack[video=youtube_share;EYbUCvz1LYE]http://youtu.be/EYbUCvz1LYE[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;BnGGkluWtrE]http://youtu.be/BnGGkluWtrE[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;sCQjsQL7W5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCQjsQL7W5U[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JJwebMdJ58c]http://youtu.be/JJwebMdJ58c[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uFIPLh9auuU]http://youtu.be/uFIPLh9auuU[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;mzDvpT-MjYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzDvpT-MjYs[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZiCCB3h_R8Y]http://youtu.be/ZiCCB3h_R8Y[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3q8bXxPPKno]http://youtu.be/3q8bXxPPKno[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nhZdL4JlnxI]http://youtu.be/nhZdL4JlnxI[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

i grew up with alot of the new wave, fat boys, madona, mikle j, and the besty boys, and alot of the first rap shit i usto be a kid with the switch blade that was a comb and a fucken gheto blaster ready to battle break dancing and had my card board ready for it any day any time.. that was the shit i loved the 80'S


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rKTUAESacQM]http://youtu.be/rKTUAESacQM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9aofoBrFNdg]http://youtu.be/9aofoBrFNdg[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;9SgvJY9xxcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SgvJY9xxcA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ehaA7_97KE0]http://youtu.be/ehaA7_97KE0[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

what about a-ha- take on me


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

trans x lolz ow man im old


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

cindy loper rember goonies boy jorge, fuck their so many twisted sister, fuck man you maken this hard i remember the first MTV when tv was the shit,who sang lets hear it for the boy,the never ending story i though atrehue was the way every man should grow up to be lolz, the last dragon, big trouble in lil china, karate kid, e.t. rambo.. man those were the days atari, fuck your taken me back big dog..blondie,i hope heaven is like the 80s lolz man if i could go back thats were i would start back again thats on every fucken thing those were the fucken days for realz


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

but today i have evolved like Kendrick Lamar Poetic Justice ft Drake the music is like walking into the garden this is what i feel when i walk into the garden and look at the best flowers that i grow.. im in the now today.. but it all started in the 80's


----------



## berad4guvna (Feb 25, 2013)

Berad and Thump have a dream Martian had dream.

"[Intro/Outro] 
Martin had a dream 
Martin had a dream 
Kendrick have a dream 

[Hook] 
All my life I want money and power 
Respect my mind or die from lead shower 
I pray my dick get big as the Eiffel Tower 
So I can fuck the world for 72 hours 

[Verse 1] 
God damn I feel amazing, damn I'm in the matrix 
My mind is living on cloud 9 and this 9 is never on vacation 
Start up that Maserati and VROOM VROOM! I'm racing 
Poppin pills in the lobby and I pray they don't find her naked 
And I pray you niggas is hating, shooters go after Judas 
Jesus Christ if I live life on my knees, ain't no need to do this 
Park it in front of Lueders, next to that Church's Chicken 
All you pussies is losers, all my niggas is winners, screaming 

[Hook] 

[Bridge] 
Goddamn I got bitches (okay! ) damn I got bitches (okay! ) 
Damn I got bitches, wifey, girlfriend and mistress 
All my life I want money and power 
Respect my mind or die from lead showers 

[Verse 2] 
I've got 25 lighters on my dresser, yes sir 
Put fire to that ass body cast on a stretcher 
And her body got that ass that a ruler couldn't measure 
And it make me cum fast but I never get embarrassed 
And I recognize you have what I've been wanting since that record 
That Adina Howard had pop it fast to impress her 
She rollin' I'm holding my scrotum imposing 
This voice here is golden so fuck y'all I goes in and 

[Hook] 

[Bridge] 
Damn I got bitches, damn I got bitches 
Damn I got bitches, wifey, girlfriend and mistress 
All my life I want money and power 
Respect my mind or nigga... 

[Verse 3] 
It's go time! 
I roll in dough with a good grind 
And I run at ho with a baton 
That's a relay race with a bouquet 
They say, "K, you goin' marry mines?" 
Beeitch! (no way) Beeitch! (no way) 
Beeitch! (no way) Beeitch! (okay) 
I'm never living life confined 
It's a failure even if I'm blind 
I can tell ya who what when where how 
To sell ya game right on time 
Beeitch! (go play) Beeitch! (go play) 
Beeitch! (go play) Beeitch! I look like OJ 
Killing everything from pussy to a mothafuckin' Hit-Boy beat 
She pussy poppin' and I got options like an audible, I be 
C-O-M-P-T-O-N I win then ball at your defeat 
C-O-M-P-T-O-N my city mobbin' in the street, yellin' 

[Hook] + [Bridge]"


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Scu81EW4UC8]http://youtu.be/Scu81EW4UC8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;V9AbeALNVkk]http://youtu.be/V9AbeALNVkk[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ohh Yeah[video=youtube_share;SU0Ypufo6BM]http://youtu.be/SU0Ypufo6BM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gwuHtbcvTh8]http://youtu.be/gwuHtbcvTh8[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

crazzy how people evolve i know a 70 year old ladie that i help in dwc you would flip she did the cana cup in europe lolz she loves me we evolve lolz shits a trip lifes a trip hope you moved on.. life is fast aint it specialy when you grow it flyes lolz


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

remember this?[video=youtube_share;VE8vKLEK6A8]http://youtu.be/VE8vKLEK6A8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NEUX-HYRtUA]http://youtu.be/NEUX-HYRtUA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zM0KAh5w7Rs]http://youtu.be/zM0KAh5w7Rs[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

fuck i wish i could write a book remember that dude that robed the air line she usto work with that dude that parashooted out of the plane fuck i cant think of his name but she got a story that seas he was a nerd and that he didnt look like a person that would rob the plains and jump out with the cash she usto work with his as i got so many stories i should write a book lolz for realz


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tu-s-SeigWs]http://youtu.be/tu-s-SeigWs[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think Db cooper was his name.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;BcCaycrPIa0]http://youtu.be/BcCaycrPIa0[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5KRYwYnC5cg]http://youtu.be/5KRYwYnC5cg[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

ow my god that s his name db cooper lolz i usto sit in prison reading books i usto think that if i wrote a book they dont got shit on the stories i got but ya thats him lolz life is a fucken trip dog for reals i got so many stories that it would blow your mind...


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

word up[video=youtube_share;MZjAantupsA]http://youtu.be/MZjAantupsA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qchPLaiKocI]http://youtu.be/qchPLaiKocI[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bDbpzjbXUZI]http://youtu.be/bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aW6CQNngpNM]http://youtu.be/aW6CQNngpNM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zNgcYGgtf8M]http://youtu.be/zNgcYGgtf8M[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lIxUKbV0UEM]http://youtu.be/lIxUKbV0UEM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

LIGHTERS UP [video=youtube_share;qmKvUeIz44w]http://youtu.be/qmKvUeIz44w[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5b1k4N2ci6E]http://youtu.be/5b1k4N2ci6E[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Zi_XLOBDo_Y]http://youtu.be/Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RWdGIbZKtmg]http://youtu.be/RWdGIbZKtmg[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;i-_Xx9Dn0aI]http://youtu.be/i-_Xx9Dn0aI[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2vV_L7OQtU0]http://youtu.be/2vV_L7OQtU0[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XSCJJkFgt_w]http://youtu.be/XSCJJkFgt_w[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;djV11Xbc914]http://youtu.be/djV11Xbc914[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZAWg_EiPuWE]http://youtu.be/ZAWg_EiPuWE[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jVf4_WglzWA]http://youtu.be/jVf4_WglzWA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zWhDbkTmJHA]http://youtu.be/zWhDbkTmJHA[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 25, 2013)

this isn't an 80s tune, but the 80s era is coming back....


[video]www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5b7cj4zWiyo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Dbozz628 said:


> [video=youtube_share;BnGGkluWtrE]http://youtu.be/BnGGkluWtrE[/video]


Great feelgood song. I posted this one way back towards the beginning of this thread and nobody seemed to like it. It's great to see I'm not the only one who LOVES it. This hard rocker could listen to that tune all night long.

Wish I could rep you again.... I will when I can.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

^^^Reminds me of this tune. It's been posted several times in this thread, but not the long version.

[video=youtube;oGXpDhNAO1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXpDhNAO1Y[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, last night a bunch of songs came to mind. Thump got me looking for old school hip-hop


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;AHVZtB4tFn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHVZtB4tFn4&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9C79waIW3-X-8fTwKqi_NAB[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;15eu7ar5EKM]http://youtu.be/15eu7ar5EKM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

No snow on the ground here, but I was just sent home from work because of an expected snow storm. The whole state is closing down.
Makes me feel like rockin'.

[video=youtube;ypmOY8CWHNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypmOY8CWHNE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;JYtmd7vxahE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYtmd7vxahE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's to the women.

[video=youtube;AReyTiTwuEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AReyTiTwuEw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

One more for the ladies....

[video=youtube;3H1Vq8CeB6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H1Vq8CeB6I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;C9eyw6s4xtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9eyw6s4xtM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ubHUQEBnnwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubHUQEBnnwU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;SLAi7XAafLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLAi7XAafLU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;OAfxs0IDeMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAfxs0IDeMs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

This one is from '87, but you never saw the video during the 80s. lol MTV banned it before it ever played because of the murder scene depicted.

[video=youtube;H2emMdFdeXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2emMdFdeXA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_88L-CU7PD4]http://youtu.be/_88L-CU7PD4[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

dedicated to anyone who's banged a fat chick[video=youtube_share;Xk5y4wvsLyY]http://youtu.be/Xk5y4wvsLyY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll admit it


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

In most states 17 is the age of consent[video=youtube_share;GlN3oEjMpUQ]http://youtu.be/GlN3oEjMpUQ[/video] so it's ok


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its from the 90's.....who cares?[video=youtube_share;l_uh8XjgLTE]http://youtu.be/l_uh8XjgLTE[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;d2XdmyBtCRQ]http://youtu.be/d2XdmyBtCRQ[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;16la1h3gUxY]http://youtu.be/16la1h3gUxY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

This song gets me pumped up every time![video=youtube_share;D4aob4zlhIk]http://youtu.be/D4aob4zlhIk[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]MUL_VgxxYus[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]xQLWMvJ3sp4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]ziL2FyIg1_I[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]Iuzw9erGJfQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]nq1tpCkAecI[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]8b2SVxOPwww[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]e3IFVQhTqq4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]uAtm7NoI_N4[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;yKXwmqp6O7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKXwmqp6O7M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;fNkf4TS_MMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNkf4TS_MMw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;06Wx7UwiuR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06Wx7UwiuR4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;WlM5OT8l07U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlM5OT8l07U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't even ask....

[video=youtube;H8q8-AjTimo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8q8-AjTimo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahem, **cough cough** Moving right along.....

[video=youtube;LeqdXATmWTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeqdXATmWTY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;1yL-35VLuaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yL-35VLuaM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XhkQiJ4SrvY]http://youtu.be/XhkQiJ4SrvY[/video]
and i can get serious too......


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;AYQs2rRnJYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYQs2rRnJYY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;kDztE7e9Skg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDztE7e9Skg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 27, 2013)

Got old-mtv on my mind today.

[video=youtube;0jWta-If3A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jWta-If3A0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 27, 2013)

mmmmmmm, Debbie.

[video=youtube;WGU_4-5RaxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGU_4-5RaxU[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;61nrYreH30I]http://youtu.be/61nrYreH30I[/video]
and were lost chiildren of the sea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;61nrYreH30I]http://youtu.be/61nrYreH30I[/video]
> and were lost chiildren of the sea!!!!!!!!!!





Fucking classic album.......


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;t34voek2Jz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t34voek2Jz8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;fxCUyy_aVzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCUyy_aVzA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZE2t6HWmquc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE2t6HWmquc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 28, 2013)

[youtube]QfnmhRgeUns[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

This isn't an 80s song but right now I really don't give a f---. This is for my bro VTMi'kmaq.

[video=youtube;D8240QPQrNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8240QPQrNI[/video]

Met a man on the roadside cryin'
Without a friend, there's no denyin' 
you're incomplete, there'll be no findin'
lookin' for what you knew

So anytime somebody needs ya
don't let them down, although it grieves ya 
Someday you'll need someone like they do
lookin' for what you knew


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

Not 80's but it Rocks in spirit.

[video=youtube;tnQgmD3CS34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnQgmD3CS34[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

Let's make it a 2'fer.
[video=youtube;otZVaaOxS2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otZVaaOxS2c[/video]


----------



## daarut123 (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks dear i like this post.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;76jo6XKdh1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76jo6XKdh1I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;RTsKpKlOcx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTsKpKlOcx0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;feH8GKqRccU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feH8GKqRccU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;9G4jnaznUoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;mLNAkPsjAEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLNAkPsjAEk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

Who remembers this commercial from early 1980?

[video=youtube;1G7Ju035-8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G7Ju035-8U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;5oVBvxA0mm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oVBvxA0mm0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;u6VTj7LhCtE]http://youtu.be/u6VTj7LhCtE[/video]
ahhh me so fucken horny!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Who remembers this commercial from early 1980?
> 
> [video=youtube;1G7Ju035-8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G7Ju035-8U[/video]


My parents took us to see it at the Drive-in.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 1, 2013)

Yea, it's Friday, FRIDAY, FRIDAY!!!

I know what I wanna do....

[video=youtube;SRwrg0db_zY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwrg0db_zY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 1, 2013)

Close enough to the 80s?

[video=youtube;F1yvQV7J47o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1yvQV7J47o[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;XZnpdomkKAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnpdomkKAg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;8FxaJKm9sdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FxaJKm9sdI[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;8YNfvl_qhVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YNfvl_qhVE[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;ifq24lljbQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifq24lljbQM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;3RHZEzVUBPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RHZEzVUBPk[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;D-bZKQeRJXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-bZKQeRJXE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;qKPusRALbJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKPusRALbJQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;vxBjKa8KcW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxBjKa8KcW0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been looking for this song for weeks now, forgot the title. Finally found it!

[video=youtube;9efQdtOxWMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9efQdtOxWMc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;r8PScDbLdeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8PScDbLdeQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;LqB9lhHqmsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqB9lhHqmsE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;xyR-HmJS2qQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyR-HmJS2qQ[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

Close enough

Tick Tick Tick......
[video=youtube;XTIPCc1nKYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTIPCc1nKYQ[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;6qbeIwn5jR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qbeIwn5jR8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;4oZPTlI3MEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oZPTlI3MEo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;_zoCZ4QhOdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zoCZ4QhOdU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;DaT8is6b3QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaT8is6b3QA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Udi0-Fhw7g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udi0-Fhw7g4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;O_WLw_0DFQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_WLw_0DFQQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

More?

[video=youtube;uWhkbDMISl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWhkbDMISl8[/video]

I love these old Blondie tunes.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ok7m20vvEJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok7m20vvEJ8[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;8FBZbW_uZAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FBZbW_uZAQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

Several of my friends here at riu had a rough time last week. This one is for you guys.

[video=youtube;RFLC8XzO6Yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFLC8XzO6Yg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

Bob Segar

[video=youtube;zunyXjzJLp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zunyXjzJLp0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;MclSSoOBt3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MclSSoOBt3Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;P8u4R4VZp1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8u4R4VZp1o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;o0JqC2UDpoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0JqC2UDpoE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohh Cyndi, you are your own.


[video=youtube;8sKbvN--oH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sKbvN--oH8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;63710ufJ8QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63710ufJ8QA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

I cant be the 1st one nor the last one to think about the 80's and now like this tune

[video=youtube;vtPk5IUbdH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtPk5IUbdH0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ck1N1I-LzWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck1N1I-LzWc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;vUSzL2leaFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUSzL2leaFM[/video]

Beautiful version of a beautiful song.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

Another Monday.

[video=youtube;ewxmv2tyeRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewxmv2tyeRs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;kUEjjvPZSxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUEjjvPZSxw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;-icuakaLS-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-icuakaLS-A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cg_teg7aIFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg_teg7aIFo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

One last one before I go...

[video=youtube;TJ4jIYS7YsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ4jIYS7YsE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;tdd6VoBzHUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdd6VoBzHUY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;yq1jG352uNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq1jG352uNc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh love this

[video=youtube;yG07WSu7Q9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

you can look at the menu, but you just cant eat.............

No one............. No one. ever ....... is to blame..


[video=youtube;V-A6WH1kQLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-A6WH1kQLc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought these folks would still be playing... 
the outfield



[video=youtube;4N1iwQxiHrs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;lzj_56UoQGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzj_56UoQGo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;o4pJOUL4egc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4pJOUL4egc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 6, 2013)

EPIC performance by Tom! 

[video=youtube;qNxfPAF1frM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNxfPAF1frM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;QgXGb-BiU-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgXGb-BiU-8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 7, 2013)

hahahahaha

Monty Python
[video=youtube;WlBiLNN1NhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ[/video]

Sorry, I couldn't resist throwing it up.
Nobody else is posting much in this thread. Help, please.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q9GRiQ-AlrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9GRiQ-AlrQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 9, 2013)

Good day
[video=youtube_share;FG1NrQYXjLU]http://youtu.be/FG1NrQYXjLU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;N4d7Wp9kKjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

posted this in the past.. but...... for those.. newbies...

they can call meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee AL..........

dont want to end up a cartoon in a cartoon graveyard... 


Pica-lo solo starts 1:42_ Chevy gets into it at 2:02..... get some!~!!!



'
A man walks down the street
He says why am I soft in the middle now
Why am I soft in the middle
The rest of my life is so hard
I need a photo-opportunity
I want a shot at redemption
Don't want to end up a cartoon
In a cartoon graveyard
Bonedigger Bonedigger
Dogs in the moonlight
Far away my well-lit door
Mr. Beerbelly Beerbelly
Get these mutts away from me
You know I don't find this stuff amusing anymore

If you'll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you Betty
And Betty when you call me
You can call me Al

A man walks down the street
He says why am I short of attention
Got a short little span of attention
And wo my nights are so long
Where's my wife and family
What if I die here
Who'll be my role-model
Now that my role-model is
Gone Gone
He ducked back down the alley
With some roly-poly little bat-faced girl
All along along
There were incidents and accidents
There were hints and allegations

If you'll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you Betty
And Betty when you call me
You can call me Al
Call me Al

A man walks down the street
It's a street in a strange world
Maybe it's the Third World
Maybe it's his first time around
He doesn't speak the language
He holds no currency
He is a foreign man
He is surrounded by the sound
The sound
Cattle in the marketplace
Scatterlings and orphanages
He looks around, around
He sees angels in the architecture
Spinning in infinity
He says Amen and Hallelujah!

If you'll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you Betty
And Betty when you call me
You can call me Al
Call me Al



[video=youtube;uq-gYOrU8bA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ygiTv7tEYm0]http://youtu.be/ygiTv7tEYm0[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

Blondie still smoking hot too



[video=youtube;aH3Q_CZy968]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^^Blondie!!! Excellant choice! (huge fan, right here)

[video=youtube;zjGvAI8eji0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjGvAI8eji0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

It's Saturday night, people......Party time! Excellent!!

[video=youtube;4Manzr3iuq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Manzr3iuq0[/video]

ha ha ha "Just look at my butt", at the end there.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;E_0CXLV9uiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_0CXLV9uiE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;H504nKG8X7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H504nKG8X7c[/video]

--something on the hard side.


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

Karate Kid (circa 1984.. I was .... was was 14 at one point..) I took my 1st date to this movie.. her name.. Jamie Huffaker Groton CT.

My folks sat next RIGHT to us.. It was the 80's I was glad to be able to get a ride to the theater.. 

I wanted to see the movie more so then Jaime..

[video=youtube;XWHOF_0-6Hg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHOF_0-6Hg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tx5pBkfI-e0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx5pBkfI-e0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;vnqH7W4me9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnqH7W4me9o[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

lolz i sat threw e.t. and also ranbow that was the shit back then lolz i loved ever fucken moment also star wars and supper man... fuck man that was way back but not realy y does its seem so long ago but it realy wasnt.???


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

the system- dont disturb this groove... do you see those windmills lolz thats were i stay at the moment in real life.. not far form those windmills in that vidoe..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

young mc ....just bust a move..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

first record was new edition telephone man.. and prince purple rain lolz fuck that was long time ago or was it???MVT was the shit back then what happend????


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;YTE12zOHuFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTE12zOHuFI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;MvarLqTNr1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvarLqTNr1M[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;S4-XqbxXsCM]http://youtu.be/S4-XqbxXsCM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;W-W2HBQ8UL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-W2HBQ8UL4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;4LvdALlzO7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LvdALlzO7w[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;-WXfiizK9jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WXfiizK9jY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

Wormdrive, I don't want to look at that crack any more either!! (other thread)

[video=youtube;mspKnPl1HsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mspKnPl1HsI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;CK3uf5V0pDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;hILsihJ9MWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hILsihJ9MWA[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

I had to stop going to that page for a while. It was making me queezy. 

[video=youtube;yfB7vF7nCdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfB7vF7nCdA[/video]

Cu Cu Cu Cu Cu Cu Come On!!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

ha ha ha Me too!

[video=youtube;81Ju8CxnmG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81Ju8CxnmG8[/video]

....Better?


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 11, 2013)

What did I miss or should I say didnt miss ..
[video=youtube_share;V1uz_aDo0YA]http://youtu.be/V1uz_aDo0YA[/video]
..shhh 1978


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

This sound on this one starts at 0:23. Don't worry, there's nothing wrong with your computer's sound.

[video=youtube;2z2ufBcBvB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z2ufBcBvB4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 11, 2013)

Rainbow - Stone Cold

[video=youtube;KPwy9ToKHpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPwy9ToKHpo[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2013)

were is twisted sister????


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Thump....I'm want to try to explain the easiest way I know of to post videos.....First copy the link from yt. Copy the whole thing, don't worry about it. Then when you come back here, click on the icon that looks like a little film strip. A pop up box will appear and then you just paste the link in the box and click ok. Here is a pick of the icon you will need to click.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2013)

ow shit thanks lolz this hole time i been on the net for a 2 years and this is the deal... THANKX lolz


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

When this record came out it finally clicked for me that "Dudes with long hair get chics" and if you were in a band? You had it made. Ahh the good old days of unprotected sex, Hair Spray and cocaine.

[video=youtube;sPoOXdEzk34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPoOXdEzk34[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> When this record came out it finally clicked for me that "Dudes with long hair get chics" and if you were in a band? You had it made. Ahh the good old days of unprotected sex, Hair Spray and cocaine.
> 
> [video=youtube;sPoOXdEzk34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPoOXdEzk34[/video]





Yes the good ole' days for sure.....


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;RaTkarQCZCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaTkarQCZCE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Blackfoot - Train Train

[video=youtube;HUsxDfAaOfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUsxDfAaOfc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Whitesnake - Give me all your love tonight 

[video=youtube;AlTgXLqlgRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlTgXLqlgRQ[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;iQk9hbI9OLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQk9hbI9OLE[/video]

Just a few years late.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

The Cult - Fire Woman

[video=youtube;Af1wuxRerV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af1wuxRerV0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;49plL3bSyJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49plL3bSyJs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

Here you go, Wormdrive.

[video=youtube;S35URl6GJZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S35URl6GJZE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;BUkEvXWk68c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUkEvXWk68c[/video]

I just plain love that tune. Wish I had a sliver of his talent.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

These are my buddies. three are dead one is a vegetable from drug abuse. 

[video=youtube;v7gvESUYLsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7gvESUYLsA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

i feel old seeing that video driver! fucken a tony hawk was a punk back then. Christian hasoi i think was the man back then! I knew this even way over here in vermont stuck on a mtn lmao.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i feel old seeing that video driver! fucken a tony hawk was a punk back then. Christian hasoi i think was the man back then! I knew this even way over here in vermont stuck on a mtn lmao.


Lol. Yup Christian hosoi was the man


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;uB_dYLTHsPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB_dYLTHsPA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;irQqQNgNLr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irQqQNgNLr0[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 13, 2013)

You got the peaches, I got the peas, sweet potatoes, sack of beans.

[video=youtube;0UIB9Y4OFPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i feel old seeing that video driver! fucken a tony hawk was a punk back then. Christian hasoi i think was the man back then! I knew this even way over here in vermont stuck on a mtn lmao.


I was never into the mainstream skaters either. Lance Mountain, Ricky Winsor, Sam Cunningham, Natas Kaupas those guys were my hero's. 
I still see Caballero around town all the time.

[video=youtube;zNP-icPiJR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNP-icPiJR4[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;28WjGei1v24]http://youtu.be/28WjGei1v24[/video]
speaking of talent! i hadnt heard this till the 80's so ill slide it in here! lol! Talon how the hell are ya my friend?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Od9FkRvvnrg]http://youtu.be/Od9FkRvvnrg[/video]
cant get this song outa my damn head! Story of my life what i thought was love musta been lust!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3cShYbLkhBc]http://youtu.be/3cShYbLkhBc[/video]
domo arrigato!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I was never into the mainstream skaters either. Lance Mountain, Ricky Winsor, Sam Cunningham, Natas Kaupas those guys were my hero's.
> I still see Caballero around town all the time.
> 
> [video=youtube;zNP-icPiJR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNP-icPiJR4[/video]


I'd prob kill someone for that oppurtunity lol.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi VTM! Nice to see you, great tunes your sliding out. I'm doing great. You know me, as long as there is some great classic rock to listen to I'll be just fine.

That's fine as in:

*F*ucked up
*I*nsecure
*N*eurotic and
*E*motional

ha ha Aerosmith even wrote a song about it!

[video=youtube;aLKZCVvBcBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLKZCVvBcBU[/video]

....And I'm loving every second of it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Hi VTM! Nice to see you, great tunes your sliding out. I'm doing great. You know me, as long as there is some great classic rock to listen to I'll be just fine.
> 
> That's fine as in:
> 
> ...


was my first response when asked how i was from 12-20! i was described that acronym by 12 1/2 lmao! Birds of a feather they say!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fKr2n-9p7WM]http://youtu.be/fKr2n-9p7WM[/video]
Well who said ANYTHING about love?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Bo759np9-nM]http://youtu.be/Bo759np9-nM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

It's all just one big game.

[video=youtube;BZWBw_gupXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZWBw_gupXE[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

Pothead!!!
[video=youtube;n1EZPfzI4x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1EZPfzI4x4[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;L6D9R38aqj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6D9R38aqj0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0fx_SuGJ0Ag]http://youtu.be/0fx_SuGJ0Ag[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1XYzOpzHtbg]http://youtu.be/1XYzOpzHtbg[/video]
fucken a yeah won my first fist fight with this song in the backround lmao dont ask me why i remember that shit! Young dumb marines drunk bored and looking to fight i guess!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JAMKyKzHgjA]http://youtu.be/JAMKyKzHgjA[/video]
cant believe they played montreal and i missed it. Musta been on base or deployed!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZTnNy5Ys9xo]http://youtu.be/ZTnNy5Ys9xo[/video]
oh my!


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> [video=youtube;uB_dYLTHsPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB_dYLTHsPA[/video]


^this was the 1st song and pretty much the last song I ever danced too oddly a church dance.... I was young..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;-DqVqtwIz0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DqVqtwIz0o&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLCFCF24D31A50789A[/video]
i liked the way vito bratta played!


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2013)

she was so sexy back then.. damn........

[video=youtube;p8-pP4VboBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8-pP4VboBk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-gSKeCvSCpw]http://youtu.be/-gSKeCvSCpw[/video]
i used to have a raging hard on for stevie and that voice oh my!


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2013)

Ohhhhhh.. 80's.. you kicked ass

[video=youtube;M3T_xeoGES8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

id let joan jett hurt meh!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;17lkdqoLt44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;eYA3cJlhmOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYA3cJlhmOQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;FOiNPxEU4r4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOiNPxEU4r4[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;0VUP4thpr3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VUP4thpr3c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

I miss cheechako.

[video=youtube;BrVqIKOUTcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrVqIKOUTcI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;5k3JVfxluFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I miss cheechako.
> 
> [video=youtube;BrVqIKOUTcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrVqIKOUTcI[/video]


Where'd he go?


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

He just disappeared a couple of weeks ago. He was about ready to harvest his first plant, so I'm hoping he's just too stoned to come out and play with us.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

He's just Pimpin' with his new harvest. I disappear for months at a time too, usually around oct. Too busy working the scissors


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;vAH4Ix0kgiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAH4Ix0kgiA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 14, 2013)

well to hell with that noise harvest or not im here with ya guys and gals it'll take another surgeon to pull me away and they scared of me right now so were GOOOOD! lmao!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Aldo Nova - Fantasy

[video=youtube;miSMxBP42W0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miSMxBP42W0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;I9yHFAAhUq0]http://youtu.be/I9yHFAAhUq0[/video]
lmao think i saw these guys in the late 80's at a biker keg party at laconia.....i could be wrong tho!rofl!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;LHsL8Bn_pcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHsL8Bn_pcA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;LsmSn51R1nQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsmSn51R1nQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

Fuk....I'm in the mood to jam, but have to go back to work.

[video=youtube;QvejJIuoETg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvejJIuoETg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Night Ranger - Don't Tell Me You Love Me

[video=youtube;e3IFVQhTqq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3IFVQhTqq4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Loverboy - You Take Me to The Top

[video=youtube;qxN5TiepCzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxN5TiepCzo[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

My buddy from the 80's. He is the baddest MF'r to ever strap on a 6 string. 

[video=youtube;-ADnlI_j14c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ADnlI_j14c[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Blackfoot - Left Turn on a Red Light

[video=youtube;XHTI3ZCCnb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHTI3ZCCnb4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally, another Friday. I swear, those last few hours of work after lunch on a Friday are always the longest of the week.

[video=youtube;_NWjehpGSO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NWjehpGSO0[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;CnUGm93Wir8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnUGm93Wir8[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Great retake on Changes.

[video=youtube;GjR5D3E9XfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjR5D3E9XfM&amp;list=PLF593E8B253FA5689[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;2QqmkACJCMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QqmkACJCMA[/video]

I love when tesla sings about smoking.

"Now, I'm in love witcha, Lady Mary Jane.
You put my mind at ease, make me feel no pain.
Keep takin' me, keep takin' me higher, well, and higher.
Light my fire!"


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry, got to post this.

[video=youtube;S1KF7R-0nwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1KF7R-0nwg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 15, 2013)

OK, now where were we? Oh yeah, Tesla.

[video=youtube;BstFHCwt9E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BstFHCwt9E4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ct6b82HLElw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct6b82HLElw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;2S8ZrQG0y6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S8ZrQG0y6g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

Came out in 92, but it still takes me back to the 80s.

[video=youtube;qdzbjUWu2VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdzbjUWu2VU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;wiJpeJu6ivQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiJpeJu6ivQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;LKAUQVu9v8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKAUQVu9v8U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y8IkO-G5ai4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8IkO-G5ai4[/video]

I really love the drums at the end.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

Cancer...

[video=youtube;NEzcLTAMrRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEzcLTAMrRA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2013)

there's a message behind those 4 posts! im very observant!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> there's a message behind those 4 posts! im very observant!


Wait....what?
(this should fit right in)

[video=youtube;tOVAKoEXRHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOVAKoEXRHY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

Honestly, I'm just jamming. There is no concious message, except for the ozzy song.

[video=youtube;N6bk_qJw5XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6bk_qJw5XY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;6otd3sdtCuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6otd3sdtCuk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Z3qVl8Gb2J4]http://youtu.be/Z3qVl8Gb2J4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

Pressure?

What pressure?

[video=youtube;Iyv905Q2omU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iyv905Q2omU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;RvV3nn_de2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

First song I ever sang live in a band. lol

[video=youtube;DfvBw_27FNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfvBw_27FNY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;mTRwRdf43Gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTRwRdf43Gc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;JZvijOU941o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZvijOU941o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

Time for some chick rock.

[video=youtube;I9hJDUHTLUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9hJDUHTLUg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;L2rkD6ExEaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2rkD6ExEaQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;4MMIWsaarSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MMIWsaarSI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 18, 2013)

In this thread we have heard the short version of this next song and a live version, but I don't think we have heard the long studio version.
Feel the positive vibrations.....

[video=youtube;RaoHw2ZA_KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaoHw2ZA_KU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;C-LrO1AfCDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-LrO1AfCDo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 18, 2013)

Phil Collins - Home By The Sea 1 & 2 

[video=youtube;1e4F8pFN6vY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e4F8pFN6vY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;8On3UiBOTdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8On3UiBOTdQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;xPOzsCmpIA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPOzsCmpIA0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_Ib5H5auk-c]http://youtu.be/_Ib5H5auk-c[/video]
i dont know lol!


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;omfiVkkJ1OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omfiVkkJ1OU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ADoBW0c-18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ADoBW0c-18[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;0U6v1PZkX6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U6v1PZkX6g[/video]

lol I don't know where the 'Hoodoo' came from, but the song is called 'Voodoo Medicine Man'.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 21, 2013)

A little Tesla for the head.

[video=youtube;GFjChRo8QmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFjChRo8QmU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;3SluRyO4EA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SluRyO4EA4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

Genesis... That's all.. 

[video=youtube;bkm3LJTSCWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkm3LJTSCWU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;4cP-ARAtDnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cP-ARAtDnE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;eFjjO_lhf9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFjjO_lhf9c[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

^ love the tune.. damn 80's were awesome.. besides the just day no years...


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

This came out in '79, so I'm cheating.
The concert was in 1981.

[video=youtube;JtxV02tyR5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtxV02tyR5A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

1980

[video=youtube;XLhxF-Un39k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLhxF-Un39k[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;8M60rLoCbbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M60rLoCbbo[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;YgPvRSAdK6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgPvRSAdK6o[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1rhGAsmENpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rhGAsmENpA[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 22, 2013)

One more GNR for the hell of it .. [video=youtube;ksgUMEtDTNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksgUMEtDTNo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;B1VtwXPRvK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1VtwXPRvK0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;iLDvl9qee9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLDvl9qee9E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;p-OKRVHPj5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-OKRVHPj5A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y7H2gRQljh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7H2gRQljh8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;FyJpC7LaBCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyJpC7LaBCM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

I dug this song... was the only one I can recall from them. 

[video=youtube;_9-026ZCKR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9-026ZCKR8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 26, 2013)

^^^^I love that tune, gioua. Capital song selection, my friend.
As I recall, the honeydrippers only had one other tune that ever got any amount of radio play......Remember this one?

[video=youtube;-gmRLbSoUb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gmRLbSoUb4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;FGYNvx9lqDQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGYNvx9lqDQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;omLgJe9cnCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omLgJe9cnCw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember Plant having the Honeydrippers and Page jamming with Paul Rodgers of Bad Company calling themselves The Firm
[video=youtube_share;3973tfsllqw]http://youtu.be/3973tfsllqw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 28, 2013)

Actually, Page was in both bands. The Honerdrippers released their only album in '84 and The Firm released their first album '85. I have not yet ever been fortunate enough to get to see Page play live.

I did get to see Plant once. It was the tour for his album with this song I'm posting. About half the show was Zeppelin Tunes, which was sweet!

[video=youtube;fiH9yXKSMVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiH9yXKSMVM[/video]

Edit: When I saw the concert, it was the only one I have ever been to that was in a large venue and they were serving hard liquor. After attending, I can see why they usually only serve beer. Everybody was soooo drunk, including me.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MoDbAd4fYBA]http://youtu.be/MoDbAd4fYBA[/video]
seem to fit better here almost posted in "what are you listening to"


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yrch66gdjjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrch66gdjjk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;kB6b5puSpLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB6b5puSpLw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;w9X5Vbt4FYo]http://youtu.be/w9X5Vbt4FYo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;nQdHEaXvUQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQdHEaXvUQM[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;siwpn14IE7E]http://youtu.be/siwpn14IE7E[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm beginning to see repeats here, so I expect everyone to go through all 168 pages prior to posting...NOT!

I didn't care for this band in the 80's, now I have a new found respect:
[video=youtube;u1xrNaTO1bI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xrNaTO1bI[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

try not to get this stuck in your mental singing bank..

[video=youtube;a_XgQhMPeEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ulWjBFJ48Dc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulWjBFJ48Dc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope everyone who celebrated Easter had a good day and a great meal. Even if you don't celebrate Easter, I still wish you the same. I just got back from eating with my Aunt, as she is the only family I currently have that lives near me. Right now I just got home and am watching the first baseball game of the 2013 mlb season. I love opening day because to me the start of baseball season means spring is finally here. It also makes me want to listen to this particular tune.

[video=youtube;04KQydlJ-qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04KQydlJ-qc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 1, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> [video=youtube_share;MoDbAd4fYBA]http://youtu.be/MoDbAd4fYBA[/video]
> seem to fit better here almost posted in "what are you listening to"


fucken ron halford! who'da thunk it!lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 1, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I hope everyone who celebrated Easter had a good day and a great meal. Even if you don't celebrate Easter, I still wish you the same. I just got back from eating with my Aunt, as she is the only family I currently have that lives near me. Right now I just got home and am watching the first baseball game of the 2013 mlb season. I love opening day because to me the start of baseball season means spring is finally here. It also makes me want to listen to this particular tune.
> 
> 
> ah yesss spring and the green grass...speaking of baseball season here's a oldie but a goodie, no sorry mr fallon you cant hold a candle to the godfathers of comedy![video=youtube_share;k37HOam7E-g]http://youtu.be/k37HOam7E-g[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-YL6cuKFqSI]http://youtu.be/-YL6cuKFqSI[/video]
although i LOVE this whole album, this song sticks in my head religously!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CLbdQHHZ1aE]http://youtu.be/CLbdQHHZ1aE[/video]
late 79 counts as 80's lol!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 1, 2013)

lmao I must agree that it doesn't matter how good mr Fallon is, he will never be able to touch these masters.

Last night I posted the same clip in a baseball thread in the sports section. When I first saw you posted it I start freakin out, thinking I posted it in the wrong thread. ha ha Glad to see that's not the case, it's just such a good skit that others are posting it too. Love that little skit....."and I don't even know what I'm talking about!!"


VTMi'kmaq said:


> ah yesss spring and the green grass...speaking of baseball season here's a oldie but a goodie, no sorry mr fallon you cant hold a candle to the godfathers of comedy!
> [video=youtube_share;k37HOam7E-g]http://youtu.be/k37HOam7E-g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;WCqmtkF-wso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCqmtkF-wso[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 2, 2013)

[youtube]xmEdvwKlDOY[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 2, 2013)

[youtube]-Br9xkBRUUg[/youtube]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 4, 2013)

J Geils Band - Flamethrower 

[video=youtube;UUnZYnqEKJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUnZYnqEKJk[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;LoF_a0-7xVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ[/video]
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

Journey - Good Morning Girl/ Stay

[video=youtube;8EmVg6XUQaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EmVg6XUQaw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZgJaV0slQVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgJaV0slQVI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;j21RoiONM5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j21RoiONM5Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;O2Fu8kSlmTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2Fu8kSlmTw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

No drums or bass.

[video=youtube;kEQgkor-jgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEQgkor-jgU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;AEkzAtocJww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEkzAtocJww[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 12, 2013)

Ted Nugent - Terminus Eldorado

[video=youtube;8VceW6F9ZsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VceW6F9ZsM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;LRt2jX1kaYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRt2jX1kaYo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi talon
[video=youtube_share;dDp3q0jUpFA]http://youtu.be/dDp3q0jUpFA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

Good morning Jewel.

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jadesjewel again


*[video=youtube;WosBqmZu6Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WosBqmZu6Nk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;6yYchgX1fMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yYchgX1fMw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;j7h52FjNB5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7h52FjNB5g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;uIgnN0u9z1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIgnN0u9z1w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

Sleepy-time music......

[video=youtube;kag0TsZzxpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kag0TsZzxpw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 14, 2013)

1983

[video=youtube;YWVRi4pAcJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWVRi4pAcJw[/video]

....Blows away Bolton's version, IMO.


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 14, 2013)

lol One more....

[video=youtube;p31VFxkKkA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p31VFxkKkA4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm gonna have to get obscure again...1986

[video=youtube;2gQEDwjhaDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gQEDwjhaDE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 17, 2013)

1980:

[video=youtube;aQ8bDIw14U4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ8bDIw14U4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;feNIBWWXcDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feNIBWWXcDQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;KrVavHgLWu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrVavHgLWu4[/video]


----------



## mayhem69 (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFC58n447lA


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 23, 2013)

mayhem69 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFC58n447lA


[video=youtube_share;NFC58n447lA]http://youtu.be/NFC58n447lA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 29, 2013)

As I was preparing soil today in the middle of nowhere, this tune came to mind:

Cool vid:

[video=youtube;X0C3DHp36zc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0C3DHp36zc[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

cheechako said:


> But Fripp wasn't on that Blondie album.  He was on this album in 1982, though - along with Levin and Bruford - so basically 3/4 of King Crimson at the time:
> 
> [video=youtube;5MtQscjlciI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MtQscjlciI[/video]
> 
> I wanted to post track 9 but try and find that on Youtube - hah!


one of my Treasured 80's Albums......You have good taste cheechako


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;4mUmdR69nbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mUmdR69nbM[/video]​


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;s-5Xgw6d3h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-5Xgw6d3h0[/video]​


----------



## TentGrower101 (May 1, 2013)

I saw thesew guys open up for Metallica, 1990[video=youtube;4uWLxJEglXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uWLxJEglXk[/video]You know what makes this song rock, it's original!!!


----------



## Me & My friend (May 1, 2013)

coolyourboots said:


> one of my Treasured 80's Albums......*You have good taste cheechako*


the knowledge & diversity is "Dazzling" ! A true music fan!
[video=youtube;_3Wb8B_ZMwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3Wb8B_ZMwo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 1, 2013)

I actually have kept track on all 172 pages of this thread, too much time on my hands...this one was somehow missed:

[video=youtube;XjBwAYIxUso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjBwAYIxUso[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

An 80's Rarity' I still have on Vinyl ..............

[video=youtube;jhgIx91-2f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhgIx91-2f4[/video]​


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;IXZyTx4TzLg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXZyTx4TzLg[/video]​


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;O8bHRFm85hM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8bHRFm85hM[/video]​


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;iLk7JnB1wQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLk7JnB1wQ4[/video]​


----------



## automated (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;6IsHLTdoRME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IsHLTdoRME[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 1, 2013)

Didn't see this one when Motley Crue was covered here...way back on page?

[video=youtube;tbRfYDP5P28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbRfYDP5P28[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 1, 2013)

lol I thought I was finally done with this thread and what do I see.....there you guys go, sucking me back in. 

[video=youtube;qTmVKwFtpM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTmVKwFtpM8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 1, 2013)

good to see people posting here again...got sucked back in too talon
[video=youtube;J7ErrZ-ipoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7ErrZ-ipoE&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02TLzGjR_kEXQ[/video]


----------



## abalonehx (May 4, 2013)

MY GOD ... JUDAS PRIEST [video=youtube;H6PEizl1stY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6PEizl1stY[/video]


----------



## abalonehx (May 4, 2013)

Land of the Metal Godz


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 9, 2013)

This one hasn't been covered...used to annoy the shit out my neighbors w/it back in high school...hehe!

And I still have the turntable/albums:

[video=youtube;F-IKQDG6T3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-IKQDG6T3A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 9, 2013)

Great stuff, Sunbiz!

Here's another one not yet seen in this thread.....The 1st time I saw these guys live this was the first song they played. It was their tour to promote the album of the same name (in 1982).

[video=youtube;C-TSvxZ40RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-TSvxZ40RQ[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 9, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Great stuff, Sunbiz!
> 
> Here's another one not yet seen in this thread.....The 1st time I saw these guys live this was the first song they played. It was their tour to promote the album of the same name (in 1982).
> 
> [video=youtube;C-TSvxZ40RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-TSvxZ40RQ[/video]


I saw their comeback tour in the mid-80's, before they had released all the mainstream pop stuff...and after their well documented drug rehabs.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 9, 2013)

Another one hit wonder I was reminded of the other day...lol...long hair bands of the 80's

[video=youtube;CDfuMrUgqD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDfuMrUgqD4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;MLMyxZV9op4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLMyxZV9op4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;obVMS4Q7N2k]http://youtu.be/obVMS4Q7N2k[/video] 
starting to think 80's big hair needs to come back it will make my mornings much easier again lol


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z5_qhnWByA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5_qhnWByA4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 14, 2013)

AC/DC - Let's Get It Up

[video=youtube;Bsp3D7dSU-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bsp3D7dSU-c[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 14, 2013)

Another 1 hit wonder, great song!

[video=youtube;XsJhHe9f_PI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsJhHe9f_PI[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

Peter Cetera.. Amy Grant..

[video=youtube;WQKqp_rZbVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQKqp_rZbVk[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;r6Ksrmbwr1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Ksrmbwr1s[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 14, 2013)

Motorin'

[video=youtube;z92bmlcmyq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z92bmlcmyq0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;h9TgWj2Kln4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9TgWj2Kln4[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone said

[video=youtube;NW7VnHnX3LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7VnHnX3LQ[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;jvHKjDKY_O8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;yahBtp_1jWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yahBtp_1jWE[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;98pnXoj8G-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98pnXoj8G-I[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;C_Z48dHFYLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Z48dHFYLc[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;97wvwuHUMCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97wvwuHUMCw[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;JHYIGy1dyd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHYIGy1dyd8[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

Anyone else?

[video=youtube;iwk1imEpfP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwk1imEpfP8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 15, 2013)

And the hits just keep on comin'...

[video=youtube;GFBQ9jKdlS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFBQ9jKdlS0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 15, 2013)

This one always reminds me of the Breakfast Club movie:

[video=youtube;9OFpfTd0EIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OFpfTd0EIs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 15, 2013)

Released in 1981, this one contains 25 Rolling Stones tunes.

[video=youtube;ObOzLkhEhus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObOzLkhEhus[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 15, 2013)

Plug in the subwoofers and crank it up!

[video=youtube;sLmqjcYtH3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLmqjcYtH3c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;r3xeZanmF2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3xeZanmF2Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 15, 2013)

lol I have not started posting in this thread again. This is all just an illusion.

[video=youtube;MN0_Dd4KWJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN0_Dd4KWJk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 16, 2013)

Night Ranger - Don't Tell Me You Love Me

[video=youtube;e3IFVQhTqq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3IFVQhTqq4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

I'm still in love with Patty.

[video=youtube;VLyz57YiNJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLyz57YiNJ4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2013)

David Bowie - China Girl

[video=youtube;VrERLeFseDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrERLeFseDA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;OqhHdbkTZGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqhHdbkTZGE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;kzoj3vfIa3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzoj3vfIa3o[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;cak1xly8oUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cak1xly8oUM[/video]

Ok I went 25 pages deep and I didn't see this posted yet.
This, "Brass Monkey", and "Pour Some Sugar On Me" gave me speed 
around every corner of the skating rink. Nothing like the power of music!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 1, 2013)

I used to know the first 50 pages but then lost it.
Thanks for the +


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey there Nugs, I haven't run into you in a while. Glad to see ya, buddy!

[video=youtube;giMTofwlYKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giMTofwlYKw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;nCYbRmSlW-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCYbRmSlW-M[/video]

My very first Dead experience, on my couch watching Saturday morning cartoons flipping the channels.....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;RlU4mfHyuQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlU4mfHyuQo[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;3_2GlKk08xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_2GlKk08xQ[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;FLeBFfTzj4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLeBFfTzj4Y[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;OG1PTcKQkIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG1PTcKQkIs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 4, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Hey there Nugs, I haven't run into you in a while. Glad to see ya, buddy!
> 
> [video=youtube;giMTofwlYKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giMTofwlYKw[/video]


I had the privilege of meeting him and his brother Jimmy, quite by accident actually. The venue they played at did not have a stage entrance, and back then I was able to pay off security to bring in photography equipment. So there was Stevie in the lobby, got some great pics of the show as well. It was the only time I saw 2 performers playing guitars behind their heads.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I literally had to dig this one up after hearing on the radio, had no clue who the artist even was...awesome driving tune:

[video=youtube;sTFVMMCwsss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFVMMCwsss[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn shame. I still listen to that; and this

[video=youtube;1NiZxwdNvAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NiZxwdNvAI[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;3tCEQwww65g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tCEQwww65g[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;-hWZqllm3mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hWZqllm3mQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;-AeRMrZCPGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AeRMrZCPGk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 4, 2013)

Props your way Clayton....especially if you had the "Voices" stored under the cap ever since. I had completely forgotten that tune & really "Liked" it again. Pretty sure that one hasn't been turned here yet.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hz8z39oCU98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz8z39oCU98[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bang my head...lol. 

[video=youtube;TaivSqwgAvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaivSqwgAvk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 7, 2013)

1989 John Lee Hooker & Carlos Santana - The Healer

[video=youtube;IM6tQH6o1GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6tQH6o1GU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;gATp1qlcqL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gATp1qlcqL4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Total change of pace, never hear this one the radio due to it's length.
[video=youtube;l3EryN4stwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3EryN4stwQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^What was that all about, Mont7right?

[video=youtube;IZ7Aif5aXlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ7Aif5aXlQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;0eNMKJ_DLSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eNMKJ_DLSs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Total change of pace, never hear this one the radio due to it's length.
> [video=youtube;l3EryN4stwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3EryN4stwQ[/video]


This is what my girlfriend wants to be buried to....
Another reason for me to hate Metallica, as if I needed more.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

Rossington Collins Band - Don't Misunderstand Me 

[video=youtube;qoy-UTzCmY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoy-UTzCmY4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

Loved them so I have to post another...

Rossington Collins Band - One Good Man

[video=youtube;Uo5C1zOK16w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo5C1zOK16w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;1oDAkmfoAgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oDAkmfoAgA[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;xLPcE-5YWKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLPcE-5YWKI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;HbQLKvfrCAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbQLKvfrCAA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;S_Pmp8VtJwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_Pmp8VtJwI[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;aWyeVfuolT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ivFYVAntpw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^I love music of Skid Row. Sebastian was one hell of a singer.

[video=youtube;DnbAOXtFJyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnbAOXtFJyM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;CBTOGVb_cQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg[/video]

Did I do this before? I can't remember. Takes me back anyways.
Wicked awesome band, GO BRUINS!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^It's been done, I think I've done it , it will be done again, and it will always be welcome. It's an excellent tune!


[video=youtube;mh8MIp2FOhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8MIp2FOhc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;ifm00JEjSeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifm00JEjSeo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;lDK9QqIzhwk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk[/video]

I remember being in Roses department store, playing Rad Racer, or whatever it was called.
Seeing all the cool kids in leather and big hair, smoking camels and flipping the bird. 
What is it about the 80's that seems so tits to me? Feeling so small, but so big. Crazy time man....


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;WlM5OT8l07U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlM5OT8l07U[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;BWzI_Wn0ZwM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWzI_Wn0ZwM[/video]

Little Boy blew, he needed the money!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

He's hilarious! I loved him in Ford Fairlane. I think it's a classic!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's one that hasn't been posted in this thread yet. From 1982....

[video=youtube;C8gPYD0hhts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8gPYD0hhts[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2013)

[youtube]vPQgfaB3S1c[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2013)

[youtube]xQLWMvJ3sp4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2013)

[youtube]mQ_k_VG6Syc[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey there, Mindmelted. Nice to see you posting some tunes again.

[video=youtube;80g3wqkhLDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80g3wqkhLDM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

I have NEVER seen the studio version of this song on youtube.....until today.

[video=youtube;rpt3B_y_8XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpt3B_y_8XM[/video]


----------



## cancer survivor (Jun 25, 2013)

Elvis Costtelo, waching the detectives! The Police, Roxann the 80s were fun!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;1WhhSBgd3KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WhhSBgd3KI[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;zWhDbkTmJHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWhDbkTmJHA[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;CK3uf5V0pDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;o8rRcrVpIaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8rRcrVpIaM[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;_2RvhqGzYY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2RvhqGzYY0[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;SHeighGFZT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeighGFZT0[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aww man I loved going to punk shows in the 80's before all these lame ass poppy/wanna be punk bands started popping up everywhere.
Here's some good ole SoCal punk from my hometown.
[video=youtube_share;Lb0RQKcX74k]http://youtu.be/Lb0RQKcX74k[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;9vQaVIoEjOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vQaVIoEjOM[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone say

[video=youtube;KzmVbjD9VrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzmVbjD9VrE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;z065qOCwuY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z065qOCwuY8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;jtyrDZG-eDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtyrDZG-eDo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pu8KFlfzk3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu8KFlfzk3Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;uZPe_o1e-Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZPe_o1e-Z8[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZTnNy5Ys9xo]http://youtu.be/ZTnNy5Ys9xo[/video]FUCKEN ROCKIN TOMMY! WHAT A GREAT SHOW!


----------



## dolamic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;tXRC5UPWDk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXRC5UPWDk4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;V1uz_aDo0YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1uz_aDo0YA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;TsoLb-E7oy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsoLb-E7oy8[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lL228SiyUTw]http://youtu.be/lL228SiyUTw[/video] " don't touch meh im a real live wire"!


----------



## dolamic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;xNnAvTTaJjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM[/video]

I remember watching these dudes when I was a kid and thinking how wild and advanced their music was. 
Still is to a point. Like Devo and Kraftwerk. People are still ripping their tracks at clubs and shit. Long live the 80's!


----------



## dolamic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;98AJUj-qxHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98AJUj-qxHI[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;1Rm-Fu8rBms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rm-Fu8rBms[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 17, 2013)

[youtube]pizJwgPKoaA[/youtube]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ChlW283_33s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChlW283_33s[/video]


----------



## thetester (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sure this was already shared someplace in this long thread but here it is again!
http://youtu.be/KwIe_sjKeAY


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Aug 21, 2013)

FUCK'N SLAYER- REIGN in BLOOD


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 23, 2013)

From 1982....

[video=youtube;FA9LGdCcGEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA9LGdCcGEk[/video]

Sorry, but I had to post it. lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cWQloJU-fLA]http://youtu.be/cWQloJU-fLA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Vt2Y78VgfNQ]http://youtu.be/Vt2Y78VgfNQ[/video]i see your vid and raise you another!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

Lets do this then lol!

http://youtu.be/2X_2IdybTV0


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;g8MYsii4DZY]http://youtu.be/g8MYsii4DZY[/video]
oh shit mang that's 70's


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 26, 2013)

All I have to say is.....Gunter glieben glauchen globen

[video=youtube;x09DmcXfOmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x09DmcXfOmY[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LatorN4P9aA]http://youtu.be/LatorN4P9aA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

ya vol! here comes the talon!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-7Hy7uAb_eU]http://youtu.be/-7Hy7uAb_eU[/video] Gonna make you make you make ya notice eh!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mra-AaweE-c]http://youtu.be/mra-AaweE-c[/video] preferably rorers please! Or lemons!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sULmG7xxx68]http://youtu.be/sULmG7xxx68[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vf8jvSPA3XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf8jvSPA3XQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;inS9gAgSENE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inS9gAgSENE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

dolamic said:


> [video=youtube;inS9gAgSENE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inS9gAgSENE[/video]


thanks today is the wifes b-day actually!


----------



## dolamic (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZyaK3jo4Sl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyaK3jo4Sl4[/video]

MILKMEN REUNITED!

In late 2012, they released "Dark Clouds Gather Over Middlemarch" and "Big Words Make the Baby Jesus Cry", the first two installments in a series of limited-run singles. This year they also appeared on nerdcore rapper MC Lars' EP, _Edgar Allan Poe EP_, for a new recording of Lars' song, "Mr. Raven", which was originally released on his 2006 album, _The Graduate_. "The Great Boston Molasses Flood", the third release in their singles series, was released on March 15, 2013; the fourth, "Welcome to Undertown", followed on June 21.


----------



## dolamic (Aug 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> thanks today is the wifes b-day actually!


Happy Birthday to another Virgo! Mine was yesterday


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JUtWHPZk7Es]http://youtu.be/JUtWHPZk7Es[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;o1tj2zJ2Wvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/video]

You know where you are?!?!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> thanks today is the wifes b-day actually!





dolamic said:


> Happy Birthday to another Virgo! Mine was yesterday


Wow....Mine is Friday. I'm taking this whole week off from work.

Happy belated birthday dolomic, and happy birthday to your wife VTM.


----------



## dolamic (Aug 26, 2013)

I used to do that when I was working lol
Hope you all have a Happy Birthday!
This guy always brings me back to the 80's....

[video=youtube;W12NxRQdSb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W12NxRQdSb8[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Wow....Mine is Friday. I'm taking this whole week off from work.
> 
> Happy belated birthday dolomic, and happy birthday to your wife VTM.


same to you talon! What ya need to do is get your ass up here to come visit at somepoint for sure for sure![video=youtube_share;Qb21lsCQ3EM]http://youtu.be/Qb21lsCQ3EM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 26, 2013)

i almost headed in that general direction for a trip on this vacation, but I decided not to go because I'm having electrical issues with my car. I do sometimes take trips towards you, one of these times I'll just have to go a little further for a visit.

[video=youtube;gudEttJlw3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gudEttJlw3s[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Took me a month to find something that hasn't already been covered.

[video=youtube;dHE82LifB9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHE82LifB9g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it too early in the day to start drinking?

[video=youtube;ngmakCXGe7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngmakCXGe7M[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 28, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Is it too early in the day to start drinking?
> 
> [video=youtube;ngmakCXGe7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngmakCXGe7M[/video]


Don't tempt me to join you on that one, already knocked out a pint last night.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I really disliked these guys in the 80's, probably b/c I considered them a girlie band. However, I have a new found appreciation of people who actually play instruments...which is a rarity these days. 

[video=youtube;MfmYCM4CS8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmYCM4CS8o[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;4Fiba80YVyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fiba80YVyM&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL4E0D04877 EB9200E[/video] yes I listened to the album lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;hqyc37aOqT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyc37aOqT0&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL095958E71 E7217F1[/video]
I WANNA BE your sledgehammer!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;iANIsbhJYP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iANIsbhJYP4[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2013)

[youtube]wpBKAWvliT4[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 29, 2013)

You would have had to own/ed this album to locate this little gem:

[video=youtube;verePGxqQng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=verePGxqQng[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ecFPU--vvf0]http://youtu.be/ecFPU--vvf0[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;o1tj2zJ2Wvg]http://youtu.be/o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;X19iZ4CyJf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X19iZ4CyJf0&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLFC624001C DFE40FC[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;DGLGIv7HqLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGLGIv7HqLY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Was about to put this in the 70's thread, then looked it up...1982:

[video=youtube;iuLBhxZUkmU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLBhxZUkmU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;_KYo_89lgf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KYo_89lgf0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;t2mU6USTBRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mU6USTBRE[/video]

Ham on! Ham on!


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;yaKkFz7G6rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaKkFz7G6rk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Mk1TWpRJ4OQ]http://youtu.be/Mk1TWpRJ4OQ[/video] LOVE IS A STRANGER!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uFTBG1sae0M]http://youtu.be/uFTBG1sae0M[/video] OTHER PEOPLE'S PROPERTY!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KutXyPEEbQs]http://youtu.be/KutXyPEEbQs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Bonnie time.

[video=youtube;eAlUVosDkMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAlUVosDkMU[/video]

Notice the extended ending...well I liked it. lol


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Ch_ZdJB-xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ch_ZdJB-xQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;OiW-ItoEM88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiW-ItoEM88[/video]

Sorry VTM those 2 songs were from '91


----------



## dolamic (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;HhmIijAPQhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhmIijAPQhw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;U7M7d8u40I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7M7d8u40I4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;07Y0cy-nvAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Y0cy-nvAg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;YXZ3yUZTlrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXZ3yUZTlrA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;4Ueyr9izCv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ueyr9izCv8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 14, 2013)

I miss Keeley.

[video=youtube;m8yKgLKJFjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8yKgLKJFjQ[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HjNTu8jdukA]http://youtu.be/HjNTu8jdukA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nWAohdmCl4o]http://youtu.be/nWAohdmCl4o[/video] FUCKEN JAKE E LEE! FTW!


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;dQEIYjS1ePY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQEIYjS1ePY[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;pPJzNNpUFsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPJzNNpUFsU[/video]

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 28, 2013)

^^^^^Bless you brother....Happy Thankgiving to you.


----------



## colatraine (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynIHsHYaig0 YEP!


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;QPf2snTB2wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPf2snTB2wo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;qR9x7_refwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR9x7_refwY[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;cvTV4NV8R5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvTV4NV8R5U[/video]


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;StfLy3pzno0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StfLy3pzno0[/video] end of the 80s memories...


----------



## dolamic (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;NshQKDfFPlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NshQKDfFPlw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2014)

1st post of the year in this thread!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2014)




----------



## RM2151 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Happygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Ahhhh the 80's are we not the best generation or what!!! So many different styles of music in that era just my opinion!!!!


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Loved Samantha Fox Touch Me!!!!


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)

this was the shit


----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)

i grew up on this shit



 remember those fat lace puma's ready to bust a winmill on that ass i usto pop lock and rock on that cardboard dance flore


----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)

mom usto come home and hear us playing these tapes 2 live crew graffic shit for its time i usto get slapped up real good lolz.. 2 live crew baby...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)

look at the blunts at 400


----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)

got slapped up for this one too


----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)

i loved this one back in the day..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)

okay let me lighten it up a lil not everyone grew up in the los angles area some dont get it i dont blame em but this was a classic for shure


----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2014)

fuck i looked on line thier is no good 80's mixers beat scratchers????? they all suck what happend??? did i experience it only?????non are recorded??in the true essence of the era????  this suck well i know it happend in our area we had styloe all nationalities white black asian all of us in the los angles area to bad the kicks gloves and all the good times... i dont know how many vinal record i ruend thinking i was a dj.. i scratch even the pisa music i usto het on thier and scrach the shit out of the vinal i was not good at all lolz hahahakinda looked like this but not anyone i know


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2014)

It's Friday night....I'm a little tired, kind of drunk, and very stoned lol! Is it just me, or has this place totally changed since the software change? Well, all the previous posts from this thread are no longer showing videos, so I guess we can basically start over lol. I still love all you guys!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 9, 2014)

*'Til Tuesday - Voices Carry*


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 25, 2014)

Lately it's been REM that has been doing it...I actually have been digging them every time I hear them which is weird cause in the 80s I wasn't the biggest REM fan, lol....

What's the frequency Kenneth ?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 25, 2014)

there is one song always brings me back to my 80's infancy .. I don't even like the song *that* much, it's ok.. but always takes me back.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## furnz (Oct 12, 2014)

This song gets me pumped lol


----------



## furnz (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 15, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaine_(song)


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Ladysogreen (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Beemo (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TalonToker (Mar 26, 2016)




----------

